#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-30
<bdragons1> @nomic, I did the same, don't know what he was talking about.
<nomic> whiner
<nomic> thought right away -- thats very unlikely -- linux = nuts and bolts system where everything has been addressed (quite often in different w ays) .. thought, there will be a HOWTO for that (there was)
<bdragons1> same, but hey, maybe he was using some old search engine or something.  Wouldn't be the firs time someone kept using an old out-dated search engine.  Remember altavista??
<alleyviper> Apparently my "googling" skills have bit the dust. Is Ubuntu 16.04 a specific kernel version, or still considered 16.04 of I upgrade the kernel to say v4.4.11?
<nomic> 15 is the mate / ubuntu v
<nomic> kernel vs are differrent
<nomic> uname -r
<nomic> gives you linux kernel v
<chas> hey how do you resize the filesystem
<nomic> 16 = ubuntu release
<nomic> using gparted
<nomic> sudo gparted
<chas> is there any easier way
<alleyviper> ahh, ok. that makes sense. thanks
<nomic> is easieest with gparted
<nomic> can be resized wit fdisk
<chas> ok thanks
<nomic> gparted, you drag a bar to resize the volume
<nomic> after unlocking it
<nomic> you cannot do it on a mounted vol
<nomic> ie. what you boot from
<nomic> put sd card in, resize it
<nomic> or put drive in, separate mount, resize it
<nomic> obviously, you cannot resize what you are sitting on
<chas> can you do it while running the pi
<alleyviper> One other question. I have one of these Kangaroo mini-PCs. It apparently has a "smart battery," and I cannot figure out how to detect the thing. It apparently charges, because I can run it off the battery, but acpi nor upower recognize a supported device. I have fiddled around with loading different modules etcs, with no luck. Seems there may be a patch to fix the issue <https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115191> ,
<alleyviper> but doesnt that require a custom kernel? (something I am a bit hesitant about from an upgrading afterwards standpoint). Any other tips or tricks to get the OS to detect the battery?
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 115191 in Power-Battery "Battery information is missing, GPIO dependency described in _DEP - Acer One 10 (S1002/Popcorn)" [High,Needinfo]
<alleyviper> ooops, guessing I shouldnt past URLs?
<skeletonkey> anyone know who to talk to about what apps are in the software boutique?
<bdragons1> kyou should probably try one of the social media outlets like twitter or facebook.
<bdragons1> There's also https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<SonikkuAmerica> skeletonkey: If you open it you'll find out
<skeletonkey> SonikkuAmerica: is not the chatroom part of the community?
<bdragons1> skeletonkey: try the second one first though.  Social media will probably get help, but the community is usually looking to jump on things first.
<SonikkuAmerica> Um...
<SonikkuAmerica> that's not the case at all
<SonikkuAmerica> and as a social media team member, I'll not be having the pages clogged with support questions, bdragons1
<SonikkuAmerica> skeletonkey: Yes, the chat room is part of the community.
<bdragons1> SonikkuAmerica: I meant that he should go to the community site first for questions.
<bdragons1> not the other way around.  sorry if that came about wrong.
<SonikkuAmerica> Um, we take support questions in either place
<SonikkuAmerica> (here or at .community(
<skeletonkey> I am just curious how the apps in the boutique or decided upon or if there is a place to offer suggestions
<SonikkuAmerica> Did you have a suggestion?
<SonikkuAmerica> I can forward stuff along
<skeletonkey> Vocal...I know it's "designed" for Elementary but it's still a good app...also "theme" related section might be nice for new users
<alleyviper> what's the etiquette on reposting a question? Ok after say, 20 minutes?
<nomic> in irc?
<nomic> you may get more feedback immediately from forums
<nomic> ubuntu mate forum
<nomic> there is no etiquette
<nomic> just ask
<alleyviper> k. i'll just repost once, and then go to the forums if no feedback
<alleyviper> I have one of these Kangaroo mini-PCs. It apparently has a "smart battery," and I cannot figure out how to detect the thing. It apparently charges, because I can run it off the battery, but acpi nor upower recognize a supported device. I have fiddled around with loading different modules etcs, with no luck. Seems there may be a patch to fix the issue, but doesnt that require a custom kernel? (something I am a bit hesitant
<alleyviper> about from an upgrading afterwards standpoint). Any other tips or tricks to get the OS to detect the battery?
<nomic> you can use windows driveres with 'ndiswrapper'
<nomic> if recognised in windows
<nomic> alleyviper
<alleyviper> thank you
<alleyviper> i am reading up on ndiswrapper now
<alleyviper> nomic, ndiswrapper is only for wireless drivers?
<nomic> its for windows drivers
<nomic> so if you have something driven in windows -- you can use the driver on linux by 'wrapping it' (ndiswrapper)
<nomic> not sure if its only for wirelss
<alleyviper> ok, the gui front-end made it a bit confusing "Windows Wireless Driver,"
<nomic> pretty sure its for all driver
<alleyviper> ill look into command line options
<nomic> sNDISwrapper is a free software driver wrapper that enables the use of Windows XP network device drivers (for devices such as PCI cards, USB modems, and routers) on Linux operating systems.
<alleyviper> trial and error ;)
<nomic> ubuntu forums (not just mate) .. is very busy
<nomic> busier than here
<nomic> #ubuntu is busier than here
<nomic> ub is debian -- all is #ubuntu
<nomic> or you could ask in debian -- yours is a low level problem
<nomic> hardware
<nomic> posting mssges on forums is efficient -- you just leavfe them - to to sleep - well explained, expanded thread, other people work on your problem
<alleyviper> thanks for some direction. ill head over that way after fiddling with ndiswrapper for a bit
<nomic> use ndiswrapper if you have iddentified your hardware driver  on windows
<nomic> havfe never configured/used it before (no problems)
<mate|26977> Greetings, People. Just wondering if there is any means to download the complete Ubuntu Mate source code. Any hints, please ?
<MonDragon> Hi I am installing MATE 16.04LTS on an older 2009 Acer Aspire..... it has a 64bit processor celeron SU2300, but only 1GB of RAM, should I install the 32 bit  version or am I safe with the 64bit one?
<MonDragon> anyone?
<SuperEngineer> MonDragon: I don't know for certain, have you checked the UbuntuMATE homepage etc for their recommendation?
<SuperEngineer> [ https://ubuntu-mate.org/ ]
<MonDragon> yes it says 64bit for 3GB RAM or over or with x64 processor, the processor is x64
<MonDragon> but the ram is less than 3
<SuperEngineer> hang on a mo - I remeber something in news feeds  last week.... I'll look
<MonDragon> so I'm confused.... generally if the processor can handle 64bit words it should run faster
<MonDragon> thanks
<SuperEngineer> ...but if your 1GB RAM ain't enough....
<MonDragon> yep, but why would the RAM make a difference? it's the processors that computer
<MonDragon> compute...
<SuperEngineer> MonDragon: https://bryanquigley.com/memory-usage/ubuntu-16-04-livecd-memory-usage-compared
<SuperEngineer> ...and btw, you're wrong about only processor being important ;-)
<SuperEngineer> seems 64bit will fit... but expect your swap area to well used for applications :D
<SuperEngineer> So 64bit it is [IMHO]
<MonDragon> ok:) I'll give it a try..... I can always install the other version after a test if not coping
<SuperEngineer> greed.  good luck.
<SuperEngineer> *agreed
<MonDragon> thanks for the help, I might change to MATE myself
<SuperEngineer> :)
<MonDragon> I'm using GNOME 3.20 but sometimes its irritating
<MonDragon> cheers guys
<mate_m8> anyone awake?
<SuperEngineer> no
<mate_m8> oh well
<SuperEngineer> :)
<mate_m8> well i was just curious, the software updater tool, seems suspicious
<mate_m8> it says it wants gnome facebook intergration
<mate_m8> for 16.04 LTS upgrade
<mate_m8> so i canceled it
 * mate_m8 shrugs
 * SuperEngineer doesn't know but suspects mate_m8 did right
<mate_m8> plus it wants to trash my yacy app
<mate_m8> :<
<MonDragon> Hi, I'm back..... so many language packs are downloading during the installation..... I only need English
<mate_m8> https://a.uguu.se/RVBX8vOFFxEi.png , https://a.uguu.se/MBrBXUGPbMvo.png , https://a.uguu.se/y12N5f4Kipu0.png
<mate_m8> :<
<mate_m8> see it wants to trash yacy, gimp, brasero, etc
<mate_m8> and replace with facebook, google, flickr
<mate_m8> if i put the ubuntu mate iso on flash drive, is it possible to do an inplace upgrade from that
<mate_m8> would it change anything?
<dominique_> Hello all !
<mate_m8> also cheese
<alkisg> mate_m8: no, it wouldn't upgrade, and even if it could, it wouldn't change anything...
<mate_m8> guvcview is fine
<alkisg> mate_m8: are you upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04?
<mate_m8> uh 15.10
<alkisg> And which desktop environments do you have installed?
<dominique_> Upgrades now works much better than before !
<dominique_> now work
<mate_m8> https://a.uguu.se/zqVrYpajN30G.png
<mate_m8> if i can just move up to 1.14 or 1.12
<mate_m8> that would be fine too
<mate_m8> most of my reasons to upgrade are because the DE
<alkisg> mate_m8:  ls /usr/share/xsessions/
<alkisg> What's the output of that command?
<mate_m8> mate.desktop
<mate_m8> ofc
<alkisg> OK, because you might have had another 5 desktop environments installed
<mate_m8> no i've done that before
<mate_m8> it's hell on earth
<alkisg> Well then go on with the upgrade, assuming it does work the second time,
<alkisg> because when I once tried to cancel it, the sources.list was left pointing to 16.04, and it couldn't run a second time without manual editing of sources.list
<mate_m8> i think my laptop started with lubuntu and then installed the mate DE or maybe it was cinnamon
<mate_m8> regardless it had duplicate apps from 2 DEs
<mate_m8> it's a mess
<mate_m8> but this desktop is just clean from 15.10
<mate_m8> alkisg: ah well the wizard thing seems to undo changes when told to cancel
<mate_m8> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MATE_(software)#Releases_history
<mate_m8> just moving the DE to 1.12 or 1.14
<mate_m8> would be fine
<mate_m8> any guides?
<alkisg> mate_m8: it's better to just upgrade the distro version, than just upgrade the  de from some ppa
<alkisg> http://packages.ubuntu.com/mate-desktop
<alkisg> wily=1.10.2-1, xenial=1.12.1-1
<mate_m8> i was worried about that
<mate_m8> no reason it would be stuck at 1.10 otherwise
<mate_m8> alkisg: i can't even find the PPA, https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/mate-1-14-built-against-gtk2-will-come-to-a-ppa-for-16-04/6409
<mate_m8> the dev is saying that's a step up from 1.12 anyway
<mate_m8> so i'm back to square one, best method?
<mate_m8> i might as well wait for 16.10
<mate_m8> but that repo page you just linked
<mate_m8> eh i should sleep on it
<alkisg> mate_m8: you can't upgrade to 16.10
<alkisg> without first going through 16.04
<alkisg> and 16.04 is lts
<alkisg> so your solution is to just press "yes, upgrade" to the upgrader
<alkisg> Why do you think there's a problem there?
<mate_m8> it says 'facebook' and it was to trash many of my fav apps
<mate_m8> i guess i could just make a list
<mate_m8> to re-install
<mate_m8> it's not even apps from private ppas
<alkisg> packages.ubuntu.com/account-plugin-facebook
<alkisg> That's a normal plugin, it doesn't mean that you have to use it
<alkisg> It's not a reason to be alarmed...
<mate_m8> yeah that one
<alkisg> Which apps does it remove?
<mate_m8> oh ok. well i'm sure i have facebook cookies on my browser anyway
<mate_m8> well gimp and brasero
<mate_m8> no longer supported
<alkisg> brasero is no longer supported, yes, but gimp? how so?
<alkisg> Do you have it installed from some ppa?
<alkisg> apt-cache policy gimp
<mate_m8> i swear canonical is turning into embrace, extend and extinguish
<alkisg> So far you didn't show any proof of malfunction
<mate_m8> i doubt it the ppa locking is expected for an upgrade
<alkisg> It's just complains without substance so far
<alkisg> What's the output of `apt-cache policy gimp`?
<mate_m8> hold on
<alkisg> Also, mate has nothing to do with canonical
<mate_m8> https://ghostbin.com/paste/e8rvz
<alkisg> You have the correct stock version
<alkisg> do-release-upgrade shouldn't prompt to remove it
<mate_m8> yeah mate-desktop.com --> ubuntu-mate.org <-- ubuntu.org
<alkisg> If it prompts to do that, it's a bug that should be reported
<mate_m8> it's not in the remove list
<alkisg> (10:39:54 πμ) alkisg: Which apps does it remove?
<alkisg> (10:40:25 πμ) mate_m8: well gimp and brasero
<mate_m8> https://a.uguu.se/y12N5f4Kipu0.png
<alkisg> What was I supposed to understand from that?!
<mate_m8> https://a.uguu.se/MBrBXUGPbMvo.png
<mate_m8> see
<mate_m8> well what's the deal with support
<mate_m8> these are popular apps
<alkisg> That's "no longer supported", which is fine
<alkisg> This means it's supported by the community
<alkisg> As it always was
<mate_m8> yeah that's how it's always been
<alkisg> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gimp
<mate_m8> but it does want to remove yacy
<alkisg> See the new tag "universe" there
<mate_m8> i hardly even run it but i don't want it gone
<alkisg> It's just more clear to the users now that it's not supported by canonical
<alkisg> So, again, so far no malfunction at all
<alkisg> What else?
<mate_m8> https://ghostbin.com/paste/e8rvz ... just one obscure app
<alkisg> You installed that manually, yourself, from debian.yacy.net
<alkisg> There's no guarantee at all that this will work in xenial, that it will not break the upgrade etc
<alkisg> It's not in the ubuntu repositories
<mate_m8> it seems related to java
<mate_m8> yep
<mate_m8> it's my list
<alkisg> So the upgrader protects you by removing both the app and the repository
<mate_m8> ok well just that ppa
<mate_m8> well there ya go i'm not worried anymore
<alkisg> So again, not only "no malfunction at all", it even protects you
<alkisg> :)
<alkisg> Nice :)
 * mate_m8 wipes brow
<mate_m8> i know i'm not always 'freenode' material
<mate_m8> but you guys sure know ur stuff
<alkisg> Just go on and press "yup upgrade my system" :)
<mate_m8> u sure i should use the gui?
<alkisg> Oh well persons you find in irc is not something that can be categorized
<alkisg> You find someone today, he's not here again tomorrow, etc
<mate_m8> people on freenode seem to have better manners than rizon but that's a huge generalization
<mate_m8> imo ofc
<alkisg> Personally I prefer the console, but sure the GUI should work too
<mate_m8> > sudo apt-get update && time sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mate_m8> yes?
<mate_m8> >time ?
<mate_m8> opps
<mate_m8> http://askubuntu.com/a/226213 <-- some sloppy typing
<mate_m8> time really shouldn't be there
<mate_m8> yeah i'll just run those two i guess
<mate_m8> > apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<alkisg> dist-upgrade means "upgrade my 15.10 system with the newest software available in 15.10"
<alkisg> It's a good thing to do, but it doesn't upgrade to 16.04
<alkisg> So run:
<alkisg> sudo -i
<mate_m8> i know was a trick to it
<alkisg> apt update; apt --yes dist-upgrade; do-release-upgrade
<alkisg> The command you were looking for was "do-release-upgrade"
<mate_m8> looks ok
<mate_m8> people say not to run code from strangers but it looks fine to me
<mate_m8> you need a hex function for 'rm -rf /'
<mate_m8> le obviscated code
<mate_m8> it's running
<mate_m8> fun
<mate_m8> yeah i tired distro-upgrade
<mate_m8> but that was no good so i when looking
<mate_m8> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/apt-get-upgrade-vs-apt-get-dist-upgrade/632/3
<mate_m8> wew
<mate_m8> opps
<mate_m8> i'll just run it again
<mate_m8> i think the gui wizards scare me
<mate_m8> from the old days of windows NT
<mate_m8> ah wow it ran it in screen
<mate_m8> is that sudo -i vs sudo -s ?
<mate_m8> i guess not
<mate_m8> i must run screen itself
 * mate_m8 yawns
<mate_m8> so any news about replacing X11?
<mate_m8> *it must run screen itself
<mate_m8> >gnuradio
<mate_m8> why do i even bother
<mate_m8> the SDR device sits on the shelf for months at a time
<mate_m8> all these bloated apps to remove later
<mate_m8> it's not like my hdd space is being used for anything else
<mate_m8> why doesn't ubuntu have pc-speaker tone play while apt-get is running
<mate_m8> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73tGe3JE5IU
<mate_m8> chiptune version of that
<mate_m8> this needs to be put into the dev pipeline
<mate_m8> it's high priority UX
<mate_m8> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTyN-vvFIkE
<mate_m8> shuttleworth himself can implement it
<mate_m8> really has nothing to do with hdd spin, ram, bus and i/o
<mate_m8> it's all about the UX really
<mate_m8> oh i just remember it's sunday..
<mate_m8> new sillycon valley esp.
<alkisg> mate_m8: this is a support channel, spamming it with random thoughts just discourages people that want to help
<mate_m8> has anyone else joined recently?
<mate_m8> i'm still watching apt-get print lines..
<alkisg> So even if you are anonymous and noone will know if you come back tomorrow with another name and ask for help, note that you may not find persons willing to help if you spam a lot...
<alkisg> Right, watch it without random comments here :)
<mate_m8> ok m8
<alkisg> When you need support, ask
<alkisg> And good luck with the upgrade :)
<mate_m8> i'll sure i'll be back after le reboot to replace apps in ram
<mate_m8> well x froze for a moment there but the march of newline continues, heh. surely you would know my writing style even if was here tomorrow, why even use a new name
<mate_m8> mate_m8 is pretty clever imo
<mate_m8> ##linux has 2200 users
<mate_m8> ##ubuntu 1800
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1800 in eclipse (Ubuntu) "Unable to run anything from Eclipse." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1800
<mate_m8> ??
<mate_m8> ubottu
<mate_m8> ubottu: cat /dev/random
<mate_m8> >Sorry, I don't know anything about cat /dev/random
<mate_m8> :<
<mate_m8> http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<alkisg> What I meant wasn't if I'll be able to know your writing style or not... it was if *I*'ll be here tomorrow, if this ends up a spam channel :)
<mate_m8> wow
<mate_m8> i don't think i'm not prolific
<mate_m8> this machine is new-ish
<mate_m8> cat /dev/urandom works nicely on that JS linux
<mate_m8> it doesn't break the tty though
<mate_m8> very nice still
<mate_m8> >progress 65%
<mate_m8> the end is near!
<mate_m8> i can't wait for systemd init to post red errors on the reboot
<mate_m8> if 16.04 isn't so bad i might even install it on the laptop
<mate_m8> but i won't need help with that.
<mate_m8> >32bit lubuntu 15.10 reskinned to mate 1.10
<mate_m8> i need to purge the whole thing
<mate_m8> the cpu supports 64 bit
<mate_m8> oh close one. almost modified my grub file
<mate_m8> how will the tty work otherwise
<mate_m8> they got patched somewhere
<mate_m8> >85%
<mate_m8> i should probly set up UEFI boot sometime too
<mate_m8> ugh
<mate_m8> >95%
<mate_m8> brb
<mate_m8> maybe not, alkisg left
<mate_m8> ah well my buddy left
<mate_m8> just fyi the upgrade broke x, as expected. removed fglrx and able to run it. will now re-install amd drivers again, assuming they even do any good
<mate_m8> otherwise the usually seamless gnu/linux experience, oh and systemd isn't as verbose as before will need tweaking ofc
<mate_m8> mate 1.12.1 success
<mate_m8> animated welcome screen
<mate_m8> not as fun imo
<mate_m8> anyway back to terminal
<mate_m8> that's all for tonight
<mate_m8> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/amd-ati-owners-read-this-before-upgrading-to-16-04/4286
<mate_m8> lol
<mate_m8> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Beta-Driver-for-Vulkan-Release-Notes.aspx
<mate_m8> there we go
<mate_m8> didn't run on 15.10, let's try 16.04
<TheMarius> seriosly
<TheMarius> for linux, theres only amdgpu drivers now
<TheMarius> for ati cards
<TheMarius> forget fglxr
<TheMarius> bit sad cause lots of games i cant run on my old 5870 card but hopefully amd will sort it out later this summer.. its all i need for linux atm
<TheMarius> until big news happens reg gaming
<TheMarius> on the linux platform
<TheMarius> around when battlefield 8 with VR is the norm i guess
<TheMarius> BUT
<TheMarius> in all honesty
<TheMarius> i dont care as long as i have the PS4
<TheMarius> this is for work.. my tab for fun.. and ps4 for gaming (fun)
<TheMarius> steam miss some $ in games i could buy for the linux platform though as long as the drivers suck
<gordonjcp> TheMarius: or you could buy an NVidia card
<gordonjcp> they've always had excellent support
<TheMarius> as i said, got the ps4 ... not important but a bit sad
<TheMarius> 5870 is too good to ditch
<TheMarius> still up there performance wise with $200 nvidia cards
<TheMarius> and if i recall, thats what i paid for it when it was new, 6-7 years ago
<TheMarius> i hope amd gets it sorted out
<TheMarius> theres quite a few games on steam i hope gets ported over to linux.. planetside 2 would be nice ... it looks battlefield 4-ish
<TheMarius> war thunder is probably among the best ones ported to linux .. but wont run :/
<TheMarius> gordonjcp, http://gpuboss.com/gpus/Radeon-HD-5870-vs-GeForce-GTX-670 <-- just look at this test
<mate|29326> hello guys!
<mate|29326> I have mac book and yesterday i remove OS software for my mac, and put ubuntu 16.04!
<mate|29326> everything ok working,but no wireless conection!
<mate|29326> can you help me?
<randall> which version of macbook?
<Akuli> if he hadn't quit i would have recommended googling for any drivers, or buying a usb wifi adapter if none are available
<SuperEngineer> [I would have recommended he got a "don't quit"]  ;-)
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: Martin, I'm thinking of saving you some trouble and trying to upload https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-settings/+bug/1574789 myself, if I have the necessary upload rights, should I try to do that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574789 in ubuntu-mate-settings (Ubuntu Xenial) "xorg.conf.d/90-zap.conf destroys xorg keyboard settings" [Undecided,In progress]
<randall> yeah, sometimes a usb dongle is your best bet
<olegb> I have a problem with Ubuntu Mate 16.04 and the RPI3. I have hdmi_drive=2 in /boot/config.txt, but there is only a analog audio output in Sound settings > Hardware / Output. Audio work but is extremely "jerky" and "studders". Any pointer to get audio work ?
<olegb> s/work/working
<mate|9717> is 2009 m mac // memory 1,7 Gib// Processor intel core 2duo 2,4 ghz x2
<mate|9717> and the wifi is unable!
<mate|9717> version 16.04
<Akuli> mate|9717, have you checked for available drivers or googled?
<mate|9717> everything works good!
<mate|9717> only wifi doesnt work
<Akuli> yes, have you checked for available drivers or googled?
<mate|9717> i try but i dont find
<mate|9717> dou you have link?
<mate|9717> thank you
<mate|9717> :)
<Akuli> Don't go away just yet
<mate|9717> ok
<mate|9717> :)
<Akuli> run this on a terminal: lspci | nc termbin.com 9999
<mate|9717> ok
<Akuli> It'll give you a link, paste that link here.
<flexiondotorg> alkisg The X11 zapping fix is in Yakkety. It is the Xenial SRU that needs progressing.
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: yup, understood, do I have upload rights for xenial-proposed?
<flexiondotorg> I'm on holiday right now, so can't do anything about it. If you can help things along, please do :-)
<alkisg> (*if* you want me to try that... if you want to do it yourself later on, there's no hurry at all from my side)
<alkisg> Akuli: thanks for the `| nc termbin.com 9999` hint, really helpful :)
<Akuli> right :)
<Akuli> directly from termbin.com
<flexiondotorg> No idea if you have upload rights. I have updated the SRU with a .2 version and uploaded it.
<flexiondotorg> Need to go...
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: thanks, have fun! :)
<Akuli> mate|9717, have you found this so far? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Akuli> mate|9717, also, what did terminal say when you ran that command?
<ouroumov> ubottu, why's your log stopped at 16.02 PM ? é_è
<ubottu> ouroumov: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alkisg> ouroumov: the logs get committed to the disk every few hours...
<mate|9717> i need to restard in 2 minutes i m back! thank you
<ouroumov> alkisg, oh, ok
<mate|1979> hello i m back guys
<Akuli> mate|1979, can you run the command on the terminal?
<Akuli> lspci | nc termbin.com 9999
<mate|1979> yes! one moment plz
<mate|1979> write me under this : http://termbin.com/015j4
<ouroumov> what's that? a steambox?
<mate|1979> hmm i dont know
<mate|1979> i remove the OS and i dont know if i fix it the wifi at ubuntu
<mate|1979> first time*
<mate|1979> i write terminal! sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<mate|1979> results ->
<mate|1979> 00:00.0 Host bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 Host Bridge (rev b1)
<mate|1979> 00:00.1 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)
<mate|1979> 00:03.0 ISA bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 LPC Bridge (rev b2)
<mate|1979> 00:03.1 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)
<mate|1979> 00:03.2 SMBus: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 SMBus (rev b1)
<mate|1979> 00:03.3 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)
<mate|1979> 00:03.4 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)
<mate|1979> 00:03.5 Co-processor: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 Co-processor (rev b1)
<mate|1979> 00:04.0 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b1)
<mate|1979> 00:04.1 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev b1)
<mate|1979> 00:06.0 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b1)
<mate|1979> 00:06.1 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev b1)
<ouroumov> Paste multiple output lines on pastebin :)
<mate|1979> ??
<Akuli> dpaste.com
<Akuli> people don't like pasting it all here :)
<mate|1979> ok man
<mate|1979> no prob
<Akuli> :)
<mate|1979> first time with ubuntu
<mate|1979> and now\??
<Akuli> What did lspci do=
<Akuli> you can use dpaste for that one, just paste it all there, click "Paste it" and give us the link to the page you end up in.
<mate|1979> perfect
<Akuli> he started pm'ing me the output from lspci with args it's not supposed to get
<Akuli> so basically the full help message :D
<ritas_> hi can somebody help me with app clamtk?
<Akuli> ritas_, yes. don't use it.
<Akuli> :D
<Akuli> Seriously though, you don't need antivirus on linux
<Akuli> Ever
<mate|79660> no such file or directory
<ritas_> but i scan threats
<Akuli> but you dont do that in linux
<ritas_> why
<Akuli> no
<Akuli> linux no windows
<Akuli> no virus linux
<ritas_> but i use it and find 8 posible threats
 * Akuli tries to be simple
<ouroumov> hm
<Akuli> ritas_, they're possible threats not viruses
<Akuli> possible, says clamav
<ritas_> so im secure?
<Akuli> ritas_, where would you have gotten a virus?
<ritas_> all so i fine atrojan
<Akuli> they don't come theirselves, where did you get it?
<Akuli> if you got one
<ouroumov> I can't see the point of an antivirus on linux. I can see the point of a virus detector on linux though. After all, once you know hostile code has been running on your puter, why go on when you should just perform a clean reinstall?
<Akuli> ouroumov, let me ask that for you too, where would you find a linux virus?
<Akuli> and how would it get on your computer?
<ritas_> i d ont now
<Akuli> ritas_, then you don't need antivirus
<ouroumov> On any website giving shell command to type in to fix a problem?
<Akuli> ouroumov, if you found that with google you can pretty much trust it
<ritas_> i have 1-2 apps from dowloading
<Akuli> people don't usually say that, but google is pretty restrictive
<Akuli> ritas_, which apps are they?
<Akuli> ouroumov, your web browser is not a problem either as long as you don't use flash
<ritas_> master pdf editor 3 and clibgrab
<Akuli> did you download them from the official websites?
<ritas_> i found i web site with terminal sug
<ritas_> bye thanks for your time man
<maksym> hi
<skeletonkey> hello maksym
<alkisg> You scared him :D
<ouroumov> he fled
<skeletonkey> fair enough...hey alkisg and ouroumov
 * alkisg waves
<ouroumov> \o
<JensNDS> i love mate
<JensNDS> but ubuntu is bad :)
<gordonjcp> JensNDS: why are you using it then, and what's bad about it?
<JensNDS> gordonjcp: why not?
<emiellr> Hi guys
<emiellr> Can anyone help me?
<festerB> emiellr: wy not state your problem first? ;)
<festerB> ^^why
<emiellr> I was just testing because im typing from my ipad haha
<emiellr> Ok here it comes
<emiellr> I recently installed ubuntu mate on my laptop, because i wanted to go with linux for once, but wifi didnt work
<emiellr> Now, i installed the driver for lwfinger, but it gets removed everytime i install an update
<emiellr> Which gets a bit annnoying after a while
<emiellr> Oh btw its a realtek wifi module
<gordonjcp> how are you installing them?
<emiellr> Ok let me get the instructions
<emiellr> I sec
<emiellr> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/reserve-7#TOC-Realtek-RTL8723BU-chipset-0bda:b720-
<emiellr> I have the rtl8723BU chipset as the link says
<emiellr> And i watched a video on youtube about it, which follows this guide
<emiellr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/717685/realtek-wifi-card-rtl8723be-not-working-properly/
<emiellr> I havent tried thatine
<festerB> emiellr: got any network related errors in /var/log/syslog?
<emiellr> But that driver doesnt work for my module anyway
<emiellr> festerB: sorry i dont have my laptop on me right now
<gordonjcp> emiellr: I can't even read that first link, it's an unreadable jumble
<gordonjcp> CSS gone mad!
<emiellr> In the 2nd guide modprobe is mentioned. Will that help me keeping the driver installed?
<gordonjcp> emiellr: basically if you're installing from source - ie not from a package - then whenever you update the kernel it will be overwritten
<gordonjcp> you want to either install from a proper PPA
<emiellr> gordonjcp google realtek linux and first link is it
<gordonjcp> or you could pin the kernel version and just skip kernel updates
<emiellr> gordonjcp: lwfinger is the onlcy
<emiellr> One
<emiellr> Im not up for kernel updates
<emiellr> Pinning*
<emiellr> Can i not keep it installed?
<emiellr> Keep it for
<emiellr> From being overwritten*
<gordonjcp> only by pinning the kernel
<emiellr> This keyboard is annoying to type on sorry. I keel hitting send when i want to backspace
<gordonjcp> when you install a new kernel, the old drivers will be overwritten
<emiellr> And what about the second link?
<emiellr> Same story?
<gordonjcp> eh, don't worry about it, it's getting a bit out in this part of the garden to see
<gordonjcp> emiellr: however you do it, unless you install from an actual package it'll be overwritten by the kernel package
<emiellr> Damn
<gordonjcp> the "make install" part will copy files over the ones provided by the package
<gordonjcp> the package manager has no idea that this has happened
<emiellr> So sudo apt-get wont be overwritten, but make install will be
<emiellr> Ill check if i can get it to install via a package
<festerB> emiellr: gordonjcp's link looks very good, google "realtek linux" and you get http://www.realtek.com/DOWNLOADS/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<emiellr> Yeah i sent it
<emiellr> But it gets removed every time i do an update of some sort
<emiellr> Oh wait thats another one
<emiellr> gordonjcp: so a download from that link is a package that wont be removed?
<gordonjcp> I didn't post a download link
<gordonjcp> emiellr: you could try it
<emiellr> My wifi module isnt lid
<emiellr> Listed
<emiellr> And btw i tried kernel pinning, but it still removes the driver
<gordonjcp> bin the Realtek shite and buy a proper wifi card?
<gordonjcp> :-D
<emiellr> Haha  yeah maybe that will do the job just fine
<emiellr> Btw if i open up my laptop my warranty voids
<emiellr> And i kinds need my warranty
<emiellr> Kinda
<gordonjcp> hmmm
<gordonjcp> I wonder if there's some sort of post-update hook
<gordonjcp> you could make it reinstall the drivers after dist-upgrade runs
<emiellr> Well i think i will use a wifi stick for m
<emiellr> Now
<emiellr> And when my warranty runs out i will swap my wifi card
<festerB> emiellr: this looks just silly long but if all else fails? https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/reserve-7
<gordonjcp> emiellr: I've taken the wifi card out of one of my laptops and replaced it with a mini-PCIe 4G card
<emiellr> Guys thanks for your help
<emiellr> gordonjcp: link?
<emiellr> festerB: that was my first try at getting it to work
<emiellr> It got removed after every update i performed
<emiellr> But i gtg
<emiellr> Thanks for your help
<victor_> ok
<victor_> can anyone give me advice on how to get wifi drivers for MEI_ME on ubuntu-mate?
<YankDownUnder> MEI_ME?
<human> what
<human> is going on
<Guest67965> what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Guest67965> this is dum
#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-31
<pilne> i'm looking for pointers/direction for making my terminal a bit more... colorful
<pilne> while remaining the standard bash
<nomic> you can change colors in terminal
<pilne> yeah, i'm going to have to dig into my .bashrc a bit i think to get different kinds of files listed in different colors the way I want :) also my prompt could be a bit more colorful for my older eyes lol
<bdragonsl> how's it going all?
<nomic> ok
<pilne> would there be any major reason not to develop things in go for deployment on ubuntu mate?
<isaiah__> ubuntu mate looks like osx
<guest-LzcugQ> haaaaalllllooo
<amministratore> hello
<wangqinglu> hello
<wangqinglu> anybody here?
<inspexs> hello
<francesco_> Hello ever
<francesco_> yone, i have just reboot my ubuntu mate 16.04 machine and i have speech-dispatcher running (and i don't remember how i've started it...). How can i turn if off the right way? Thank you in advance.
<mate|1971> Hi guys! i have mac book and i istall the 16.04 ubuntu and i dont have wifi how i can resolve!!!
<mate|1971> ?
<BlackPanx> is it possible to login with fingerprint on ubuntu mate ?
<BlackPanx> i have laptop that has fingerprint scanner
<ouroumov> BlackPanx, see on the OEM website if they provide Linux drivers
<ouroumov> That said OS-side, I don't know of such a feature
<mario_> i
<mario_> hi
<ouroumov> hi mario_
<mario_> esp?¿
<mario_> ?¿?¿?¿¿¿
<ouroumov> Better to stick to English, but if you need it there's a #ubuntu-es chatroom as well as a spanish section on the forum
<ouroumov> mario_, https://ubuntu-mate.community/c/multilingual/spanish
<mario_> thanx
<ouroumov> mario_, you can't still ask your question here ^^
<ouroumov> you can *
<ouroumov> But beware there might not be any Spanish speakers around. :)
<gordonjcp> ouroumov: or not, I guess
<ouroumov> ^^
<ouroumov> As the American say, "c'est la vie"
<ouroumov> Americans*
<gordonjcp> quite so
<pilne> most americans probably secretly prefer the version identical to an anthrax album's title
<ouroumov> <pilne> most americans probably secretly prefer the version identical to an anthrax album's title -> What album is that? :o
<pilne> ouroumov-: "speak english or die" lol
<ouroumov> ^^"
<Guest8741> Hola buenos dias como estan soy Sergio y nuevo en esto, solo pasaba para ver si alguien me habla...que tal?
<sergio__> Buenos dias a todos me alegra ser parte de esta gran comunida soy nuevo en esto y no me importaria que alguien me diera una mano, como estan?
<ouroumov> Hi sergio__
<sergio__> hola como estas...!!!
<ouroumov> sergio__, not a lot of Spanish speakers around, but we have a dedicated section on our forum: https://ubuntu-mate.community/c/multilingual/spanish
<nomic>  .z.z..z.z
<justatest> Right. Back to being Bokmûske.
<Bokmuske> Every now and then, Caja doesn't show recognise the PNGs I save XXXX export from tyen GIMP until I switch folders.
<Bokmuske> Everyone or just me?
<Bokmuske> ("tyen" is an alternative spelling of "the". (-:)
<mate|77793> hello i'm using a pppoe connection to connect to the internet,i downloaded Ubuntu Mate 16.04,put it on a usb stick, and created a dsl connection with my credentials(in the live environment,not installed on hdd),but the problem is that it does not connect.In Mate 15.10 works just fine
<Bokmuske> Not a clue, but what is ppppoe?
<mate|77793> i meant a dsl connection,meaning a user and password from your isp to connect to the internet
<mate|77793> and for some reason, it does not work,but in 15.10 works fine
<mate|77793> this happened in normal ubuntu 15.04 too,i don't know about ubuntu mate
<mate|77793> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1324895 the same bug in fedora but seems they already fixed it
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1324895 in NetworkManager "Unable to establish DSL connection" [Unspecified,Closed: notabug]
<shadow1> am unable to reduced my brightness
<Bokmuske> Ah, I find that refreshing the Caja window is also enough to make it display the png properly.
#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-01
<Happybattles> Howdy y'all
<pilne> heylo
<WattisLove> Hi. When I switch windows via Alt+Tab is this the only switcher I have available? The problem I have with this switcher is you can't use the arrow keys to more quickly get to the window you want
<WattisLove> You have to keep pressing Tab until you get to the window you need. This is not comfrotable when you have more than a few windows open.
<nomic> shift alt-tab goes in reverse
<WattisLove> yes, but sometimes you also need to go up/down instead going through through rows
<nomic> i think it only rotates through the list left,right
<WattisLove> that's the problem
<nomic> there are options for window managers
<WattisLove> other switchers allow you to go any direction (withyour arrow keys). I'm using "marco no compositor". If I switch it to marco with compositor or compiz will I get this feature?
<bdragonsl> not sure that I've seen an alt-tab switcher do that before.
<nomic> ask on #ubuntu (busier) or mate/ubuntu forums
<nomic> ubuntu forums is very busy
<nomic> this is sort of questin (window manager), that they will readily answer .. it is a general question, about functionality, not a problem
<bdragonsl> have you tried switching to compiz and installing the compiz configurator?
<WattisLove> bdragonsl, well, almost all fancy DEs have this feature but they exaggerate averything
<WattisLove> nomic, by busy do you mean I have a good chance of finding the answer there, or do you mean it's so busy I'll have to wait
<WattisLove> nvm, hadn't seen your last comment nomic
<nomic> im saying there are busier places to
<nomic> ok
<nomic> ask
<WattisLove> bdragonsl, I'm thinking of switiching to compiz but I really like the simplicity of marco
<nomic> 93 peeps in here ... normally 1900 in #ubuntu
<WattisLove> yeah, I'll ask them
<bdragonsl> I don't think that marco is just that, simple and no frills.  It's why they use it.  If you want the fancier stuff you have to use something like compiz for that.  Compiz isn't all that bad from what I've seen.
<bdragonsl> or used.
<WattisLove> I definitely dont want the fancier stuff, just the switcher feature
<bdragonsl> if you get the configurator you can disable pretty much everything that it does and just get the stuff that you do want.
<bdragonsl> you don't have to have all the fancy transitions and stuff.  They just set that as defaults
<WattisLove> hmmmmm
 * WattisLove switiching to compiz now and willing to do all the configuration, but hoping not to lose his current top panel setup
<bdragonsl> the window manager really doesn't mess with that sort of stuff.
<WattisLove> Hey, I tried marco with compositor and I got the nice switcher
<WattisLove> Just in case you know, Is there anyway to only enable this switcher feature without having to enable the whole compositor?
<WattisLove> em, actually no, it still doesn't let you go up/down
<bdragonsl> I switched to compiz, I like all the bells and whistles, but need to install the settings app so I can configure all the window management since none of it is set by default.  But I'm being lazy right now.
<WattisLove> I was a bit distracted comparing software compositor hardware compositor etc. I'm now on compiz and the switcher list is only one horizontal row. I think I recall knoppiz which also uses compiz by default has the switcher set up in a grid fashion so that you can go any direction. I guess I have some researching and configuring to do
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<sukil> Hello! I am a new user of Linux and I have decided to try several dystros, one of them being Ubuntu Mate. I am a user of Orca, and I am running Ubuntu Mate on a VM. When I turn the VM on from the Live CD, after hearing the startup sound, the sound seems to mute. Is there any command to turn up the volume again? Thanks!
<YankDownUnder> sukil: If you're using the live CD/live USB, things are going to be slightly difficult...however, the OS will respond to the volume keys on most keyboards...and as well, there is a volume icon on the menu bar on the top of the screen...(or should be)
<sukil> YankDownUnder: OK, let me try the volume keys.
<sukil> YankDownUnder: No, they don't work
<sukil> YankDownUnder: Can this be done using the command line?
<YankDownUnder> sukil: In the live CD/USB you should just be able to adjust the sound from the icon on the menu bar at the top of the screen...but that also depends on the desktop that you're using...but in most instances, it's going to be in the upper right hand side of the menubar...
<sukil> YankDownUnder: OK, I'll get a pair of eyes to help me then :)
<sukil> YankDownUnder: Thank you very much
<YankDownUnder> sukil: If you open a terminal, you can try just typing "alsamixer" - and see if it's installed in the live CD/USB
<YankDownUnder> Hmm...
<tianrking> hola
<tianrking> ubuntu mate is so beautiful
<tianrking> i am new here
<sukil> This is weird. Now I've got sound, but I can't seem to do anything with Orca.
<sukil> Tried with Alt+ctrl+T and Alt+F1
<sukil> No feedback, yet I know the first command works, as I can type "espeak hello" and it works
<YankDownUnder> sukil: Have you gone over: http://www.semicomplete.com/blog/geekery/disabling-battery-in-ubuntu-vms.html ??? Just wondering
<sukil> YankDownUnder: No, but I don't use a battery, this is a desktop computer.
<YankDownUnder> sukil: Sorry...wrong URL...my bad...
<YankDownUnder> sukil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility
<YankDownUnder> NOT power related, not battery related...
<nighthawk_> hi
<ouroumov__> hi nighthawk_
<ouroumov__> sukil, your Orca problem was solved?
<nighthawk_> is theres any solution about amd drivers ? for ubuntu 16.04
<sukil> Well, yes and no. I've got sound (I believe thanks to alsamixer) but Orca seems to not be working properly. I've tried pressing alt+F1 and alt+ctrl+t and it doesn't give any feedback
<YankDownUnder> sukil: Is that still using the liveCD/USB?
<sukil> YankDownUnder: Yup. And I've read the info on the link you sent previously, I already knew that.
<YankDownUnder> sukil: Ok...so, you're STILL using only the liveCD/USB...and, um, you do know that the real functionality is going to come after it's properly installed, correct? "liveCD/USB" does not imply a complete and solid "installation" in any sense of the word...hmm?
<sukil> YankDownUnder: So what does the "Try Ubuntu" button do?
<ouroumov__> sukil, did you try starting Orca in the terminal?
<ouroumov__> sukil, by typing "orca" after opening the terminal with CTRL+ALT+T
<sukil> ouroumov__: Yes, I did, Orca starts properly after I recover sound
<sukil> OK, it seems I *do* have sound when Ubuntu Mate starts, only that alt+super+S doesn't start Orca. I start Orca from the Terminal (alt+ctrl+T, type orca) and I can "see" the install screen properly. I'm installing it now, let's see if I can use it after that with no problems.
<sukil> Thanks to everyone, will report back.
<ouroumov__> good luck sukil
<guest-9tfjs4> hallo
<sukil> Even more weird. Installed Ubuntu Mate, Orca went off after completing the installation. So for rebooting I powered off my VM and removed the CD. I powered on the VM and now the only thing displayed (according to NVDA's OCR function) is "ubuntu MATE".
<sukil> Sorry for being so tiresome
<gordonjcp> sukil: what did you expect it to have?
<sukil> gordonjcp: Well... A desktop? The startup sound played? Orca speaking?
<gordonjcp> okay, so what is it actually doing?
<sukil> gordonjcp: I don't know. The only thing I can read is Ubuntu Mate. I can't enable Orca, and the terminal doesn't seem to even open.
<ouroumov_> uh
<gordonjcp> is it possible to boot it in verbose mode, and see if the boot process is getting stuck?
<ouroumov_> gordonjcp, he won't see a lot
<ouroumov_> hence the need for orca
<gordonjcp> hm
<ouroumov_> Oh wait
<ouroumov_> sukil, you might be on the login screen
<ouroumov_> try typing your password, then enter, then CTRL+ALT+T, then orca
<sukil> damn, true
<sukil> Well, I can't seem to solve it. I'll bother my family
<sukil> Huh? Now Orca turns off for no apparent reason
<pi-dave> hi all - trying to run kodi on ubuntu mate on a pi but when it launches it just presents a blank screen and then crashes after about 30secs
<pi-dave> anyone had a similar experience?
<pi-dave> found this discussion on the subject https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/kodi-on-ubuntu-mate/4154
<jp_> Hi. - looking for help to make 1 key-chord to a non-existent key on my chromebook2.
<jp_> Havent figured out the keyboard shortcuts applet for this - assuming it is possible.
<jp_> Need <ctl><bksp> to be mapped to the normal DELETE key.   Ideas?
<jp_> Mapping for applications is working fine - have chords working for email, browsers, passwd manager, calculator, etc ...
<jp_> Would xdotool be the way?
<jp_> so, not possible?
<ouroumov> hi jp_
<ouroumov> jp_, I don't think you can do that with classic network settings
<ouroumov> I'm sure you can do it though, cause I did something similar for my father's laptop a few years back
<ouroumov> I don't remember what that was though, and I've to go out for a while
<gordonjcp> jp_: so you want <DELETE> to actually generate <CTRL><BACKSPACE>?
<ouroumov> gordonjcp, no the opposite
<ubuntu-mate> Hi, somebody there ?
<ouroumov> yes
<ouroumov> hi ubuntu-mate
<sweetlew> Hi, I'm having some trouble with Teamviewer on 16.04. And I couldn't get anywhere with the fucking rep over the damn phone.
<ouroumov> hi sweetlew
<ouroumov> sweetlew, can you describe the problem some?
<sweetlew> Yeah, it's saying that it can't connect due to me possibly running a proxy server. I tried to check, and haven't been able to com up with anything. Teamviewer rep was like "We only deal with licensed customers, not free users." I'M PISSED.
<sweetlew> So, how can I check about whether or not I'm running a proxy, and how do I resolve my issue with Teamviewer without resorting to going to the HQ and choking somebody out?
<ouroumov> Yeah, so what's most likely happening here is that your IP was put in a VPN / Proxy list and the teamviewer guys decided to screw you over.
<ouroumov> There is nothing you can do.
<sweetlew> yeah, well how can I fix that? Warning: No/you can't/anything of that nature is NOT an acceptable answer.
<ouroumov> hm
<sweetlew> I need teamviewer to do a backup job before I reformat an HD.
<ouroumov> See, the problem here is that you basically have to change your IP.
<sweetlew> Ok, how do I do that?
<ouroumov> There's a couple of ways to do that, but there is no way to predict whether the new IP will be on the same blacklist.
<ouroumov> First option to change your IP is to connect to the Tor network. However, Tor exit nodes are usually blacklisted AND the bandwidth will be shitty.
<sweetlew> Yeah, well, I need one that apparently isn't blacklisted like yesterday.
<ouroumov> Second option is: you move yourself to another location such as as public Wifi hotspot, your workplace, your friend's home
<sweetlew> I can't. This is a desktop, and I need teamviewer to be able to do this, like NOW.
<ouroumov> Third option: spin up a VPS using a cheap VPS provider, and use it as a Proxy or VPN. This has no guaranty to succeed and this will require you to pay money.
<ouroumov> Also, this will require some time to set up.
<sweetlew> And I don't want to do Tor, because I don't want Feds knocking on my door for shit that I'm not involved in.
<sweetlew> As for the third option, free is pretty much all I can afford.
<sweetlew> So, yeah.
<ouroumov> So yeah, unless you happen to have a VPN access to your work or something like that, I'm out of options
<sweetlew> No, I don't.
<sweetlew> GOD FUCKING DAMNIT!!!
<sweetlew> I need this to damn work!
<ouroumov> You don't have any way to trigger the backup other than teamviewer?
<sweetlew> I do, but I requires me to move stuff around and clog up room on my desk. I was trying to fucking avoid that.
<sweetlew> Who puts these IPs on blacklists?
<ouroumov> Depends what list they're using. Could be something the Teamviewer guys maintain themselves, and since support won't answer your questions, there's no way to know.
<sweetlew> Yeah, well, I've had it with being fucked over.
<sweetlew> Maybe we oughtta all call their number and demand answers.
<ouroumov> And say what? 'The service you provide for no money is shitty' ?
<sweetlew> No, about the blacklisted IPs.
<ouroumov> Oh
<sweetlew> And keep calling them until they tell us.
<ouroumov> I don't want to sound like I'm lecturing you, but there's also the option to not use teamviewer.
<ouroumov> Although yeah, that won't be free.
<sweetlew> Any other alternatives that will work around this proxy bs?
<sweetlew> *free alternatives
<ouroumov> Well I don't know of any. Maybe someone else here does but I suspect they would have already jumped in if they were reading our conversation.
<jp_> ssh?  vnc?  dont know if those will fit for your needs.  I use ssh to manage 30+ systems fine.
<sweetlew> Would setting up a samba share work?
<jp_> Sorry - I stepped away.
<jp_> I wouldnt use samba over the internet without a full, secure, IPSec-based VPN.
<sweetlew> jp_: I'm experiencing a bullshit issue with Teamviewer, and their excuse for a rep was no help.
<jp_> Ive nver used TV.  Never saw the need.
<ouroumov> sweetlew, I was assuming you're using teamviewer because the IP of the target machine was not directly exposed to the Internet. Was I making a wrong assumption?
<jp_> If they are behind a firewall, then they can start an ssh session to your systems, which must be on the internet.
<sweetlew> ourourmov: I was trying to run it from my desktop, and it says "Not ready. Please check your connection." I'm using my desktop right now to chat here.
<sweetlew> So, my connection is working great.
<jp_> Or at least have whatever TCP port you like forwarded from the router into the system.  Once that connection is up, you should be able to get back into their system.
<sweetlew> jp_:How do I do that?
<ouroumov> jp_, I don't think there's anyone on site to do what he wants
<ouroumov> sweetlew, am I wrong?
<jp_> Of course, Im leaving out lots of little details like DDNS, router ports, firewall rules, installing openssh-server on your side ... but these are all pretty well-known in the Linux community.
<mario_> hi
<sweetlew> ourourmov: I don't know. I just want this resolved, so that I can get on with doing the backup.
<ouroumov> hi mario_
<mario_> hi
<jp_> On the far side, they just need an ssh client - to connect to your server.  If they are behind a corporate firewall, depending on the corporation security, it could be easy, difficult, or impossible.
<jp_> Which backup tool do they use?  Is it shell or does it require a GUI?
<jp_> Oh ... and what OS does the remote guy run?
<mario_> ubuntu mate viva
<ouroumov> sweetlew, can you describe the situation of the other machine ? Where it's at, what the network setup is like, if there's people around you can reach, what OS is running on it, and so on?
<ouroumov> mario_, indeed. ^^
<sweetlew> All I'm trying to do is transfer files from a sluggish Dell Inspiron 1501 to a backup drive that's connected to my desktop. I've been able to use Teamviewer to transfer files back and forth using the desktop before, so I really don't see why it wouldn't work now.
<sweetlew> Besides the IP issue.
<jp_> For file transfers, I use sftp.
<sweetlew> jp_: how?
<jp_> sftp is enabled by using the openssh-server package.
<ouroumov> Alright sweetlew, so do you have direct network access to the Dell Inspiron? Are you on the same LAN?
<jp_> Then any Linux file browser with URL like ssh://10.1.1.240/path/to/directory
<sweetlew> ourourmov: I have to connect it to my router via ethernet.
<jp_> All of this works over the normal ssh port.
<ouroumov> sweetlew, and right now you're connected on the same router?
<sweetlew> jp_:I really don't understand ssh, so can you please ELI5? ourourmov: yes.
<jp_> I generally dont work with desktop people much ... is ssh a foreign concept here?
<ouroumov> sweetlew, great
<ouroumov> sweetlew, then why in the hell were you using teamviewer in the first place?
<ouroumov> sweetlew, OK, is the other machine running Linux too?
<sweetlew> It's currently running Ubuntu Mate 16.04 on a live disk.
<jp_> So - both machines are running linux? Yes or no?
<sweetlew> jp_: They're both running Ubuntu Mate 16.04.
<ouroumov> Awesome.
<jp_> Are they both on the same network?
<sweetlew> ourourmov: Because I didn't feel like  moving a lot of stuff around.
<sweetlew> jp_: Let me dig out an ethernet cable and connect the laptop.
<jp_> If the laptop isnt on a network, how would teamviewer work?
<ouroumov> I can't believe both machine are on the same net. If I'd known that earlier...
<jp_> Im thinking we install openssh-server on both systems, then he can use sftp from either one to transfer files.
<jp_> Wouldnt hurt to install fail2ban as well.
<jp_> BTW, there are sftp clients for every networked OS that I know or have ever heard about.
<ouroumov> I'm thinking he already has UM installed on his laptop so he installs openssh-server there, than rsync from the live session on the desktop to his laptop
<ouroumov> then *
<jp_> Whats UM?
<ouroumov> Ubuntu MATE
<jp_> Ah ... Im such a noob.  Just started using Mate 2 days ago.
<ouroumov> No problem, I'm like the only one to say that often enough that it warrants being abbreviated
<jp_> Im TheFu on the ubuntu forums. Been around Linux 25-ish yrs.
<sweetlew> Ok, so I hooked the cable into the Inspiron, and it keeps saying "Disconnected". The other end is plugged into the router.
<ouroumov> sweetlew, the inspiron has two network cards?
<sweetlew> ourourmov: I'm not sure.
<jp_> Or is it wifi and wired?
<jp_> ssh/sftp/rsync work over wifi too.
<sweetlew> It can handle both wi-fi and wired, but only when using the HD, which has windows 7 on it.
<jp_> Win7 is fine as the client machine ... use WinSCP as the SFTP client.
<ouroumov> sweetlew, we want that: "inspiron ==cable== router and laptop ==cable== router"  or "inspiron ==cable== laptop"
<jp_> Need to step away for about 10 min ... sorry.
<sweetlew> The cable is connected between the Inspiron and router.
<ouroumov> Good, and your laptop is connected to the router too?
<sweetlew> Inspiron = laptop.
<ouroumov> okay, so is your desktop connected to the router too?
<sweetlew> ourourmov: Yes.
<ouroumov> Perfect
<ouroumov> Now, please tell me again: your laptop has Ubuntu MATE installed, and your desktop has booted from the live USB?
<sweetlew> No. My desktop has Ubuntu MATE installed, and the Inspiron is running it off of a live DVD.
<ouroumov> Okay.
<ouroumov> Go to your desktop, and install the package OpenSSH. You can find it in the software boutique in the 'Server' category.
<sweetlew> Ok. The Inspiron is still saying "disconnected".
<sweetlew> So, I now have OpenSSH installed on the desktop. What next?
<ouroumov> Next, let's fix the connection problem on the laptop. Did you manage to connect it earlier (to your home wifi or something?)
<sweetlew> It can connect to the wireless in Win7. But, it runs sluggish in Win7, which is why I wanted to use the live DVD for the backup. I'm doing the backup before I format the HD and re-install Win7.
<ouroumov> Okay, but we need to connect it to your home network under Linux before we can do anything.
<ouroumov> Is your home router using dynamic addressing (DHCP) [ yes / no / dunno ]
<sweetlew> dunno
<ouroumov> Okay, plan B.
<sweetlew> What's plan B?
<ouroumov> Wait, Plan B will but you off from the internet, I hadn't though of that, damn
<ouroumov> cut*
<ouroumov> Can you connect your laptop to your wifi network?
<sweetlew> Not while running the live disk.
<ouroumov> And the cable connection isn't working either?
<sweetlew> Maybe I can boot Win7 in safe mode w/networking.
<ouroumov> You can do that, but then I won't know what you can do. It's been over 6 years since I last used Windows.
<sweetlew> Ok.
<ouroumov> Why can't you connect to the wifi with the live disk? do you get an error or something?
<sweetlew> ourourmov: It doesn't come up as an option.
<ouroumov> sweetlew, you mean when you click the network icon in the top right corner you don't see your wifi network?
<sweetlew> nope
<ouroumov> Does your laptop have a hardware kill switch for the wifi or a key combination to enable / disable wifi and have you tried toggling that?
<sweetlew> I just tried to reconnect the cable to my router.
<sweetlew> Yeah, Fn + f2, and I already tried it.
<sweetlew> Do you think rebooting the disk would work?
<ouroumov> And I take it the cable is still not working?
<ouroumov> sweetlew, no
<sweetlew> ourourmov: No. Let me look and see if I have another cable.
<ouroumov> okay
<sweetlew> I do.
<ouroumov> Is it working any better?
<sweetlew> dunno yet.
<sweetlew> Got it!
<ouroumov> It's working?
<sweetlew> Yes!
<ouroumov> Great
<jp_> Just saw this about TeamViewer ... seems they are probably REALLY busy today. http://www.inquisitr.com/3156809/teamviewer-accounts-hacked-thousands-of-customers-vulnerable/
<ouroumov> jp_: lol
<sweetlew> jp_: I did have an account with them, but even then, I was using their free option.
<jp_> Paypal + bank accounts are being emptied.
<sweetlew> ourourmov: So what next?
<jp_> Just be certain you never use the same credentials in multiple places ... different userid / different password (that cant be guessed).
<ouroumov> sweetlew, okay so now from the desktop, please type the command: "sudo ifconfig | nc termbin.com 9999" and give us the resulting URL.
<ouroumov> sweetlew, to type the command open the terminal using CTRL+ALT+T
<ouroumov> sweetlew, actually you don't need the 'sudo' part
<sweetlew> ourourmov: http://termbin.com/k6vp
<ouroumov> sweetlew, just 'ifconfig | nc termbin.com 9999'
<ouroumov> great
<ouroumov> okay
<ouroumov> sweetlew, so the IP of your desktop machine in your local network is 192.168.1.4
<sweetlew> Ok.
<ouroumov> Now, you'll need to type a few more commands
<sweetlew> toss them my way.
<ouroumov> First, on your desktop, go to the backup drive and create a folder to receive the file
<ouroumov> files *
<ouroumov> example: cd /media/sweetlew/DRIVE && mkdir laptop-backup -- you can also do that from the regular file explorer
<ouroumov> Please give us the result of "df -h | nc termbin.com 9999" typed in the desktop
<sweetlew> ourourmov: Done and done. http://termbin.com/gf6u
<sweetlew> sdc1 is my backup drive.
<ouroumov> Okay so assuming the folder you created on the drive is named "laptop-backup", you only have one more command to type, this time from the laptop
<sweetlew> I titled the folder "Inspiron Backup".
<ouroumov> Okay
<ouroumov> So the command would be:
<sweetlew> I have the terminal up and running on there.
<ouroumov> Oh wait I forgot one detail
<sweetlew> what?
<ouroumov> On the laptop please click on the drive you want to backup from the file explorer so that it gets mounted and you can browse the files inside, then execute the command "df -h | nc termbin.com 9999" on the laptop and give us the URL
<sweetlew> Ok, it'll take a bit.
<ouroumov> no problem
<sweetlew> ourourmov: http://termbin.com/2afq
<ouroumov> Perfect, so your windows drive is '01CFB6DCF8C8C000'
<ouroumov> Then from the laptop, now type the command:
<sweetlew> what command?
<ouroumov> hang on, it takes a while to type
<sweetlew> ok.
<ouroumov> rsync -azv /media/ubuntu-mate/01CFB6DCF8C8C000/ lewis@192.168.1.4:/media/lewis/My\ Book/Inspiron\ Backup/
<ouroumov> You will be asked for the password for the user 'lewis' on the desktop
<sweetlew> is there supposed to be a space after before "lewis@192.168.1.4"?
<sweetlew> *before
<ouroumov> before lewis yes
<ouroumov> rsync syntax is rsync -options <source> <target>
<ouroumov> If you get an error message please do say so.
<sweetlew> rsync error: error in file IO (code 11)
<ouroumov> crap
<ouroumov> No more details?
<sweetlew> hang on.
<ouroumov> sweetlew, btw you know you can connect your laptop to the chat and copy the command from your laptop
<mate|48976> Hi there!
<ouroumov> hi mate|48976
<sweetlew> Ok, I will. BRB.
<ouroumov> sweetlew, you don't have to quit th
<ouroumov> is one....
<ouroumov> <ouroumov> sweetlew, you don't have to quit th
<ouroumov> <ouroumov> is one....
<ouroumov> <ouroumov> rsync -azv /media/ubuntu-mate/01CFB6DCF8C8C000/ lewis@192.168.1.4:/media/lewis/My\ Book/Inspiron\ Backup/
<jp_> Dont forget to add -vv to get more verbose output from rsync. ;)
<ouroumov> Right
<ouroumov> <ouroumov> rsync -azvvv /media/ubuntu-mate/01CFB6DCF8C8C000/ lewis@192.168.1.4:/media/lewis/My\ Book/Inspiron\ Backup/
<mate|48976> Is there some kind of path to ubuntu-mate development as a newbie programmer? I need ideas...
<jp_> And ... --progress --stats are handy once this starts working.
<sweetlew> rsync: mkdir "/media/lewis/My" failed: Permission denied (13)
<sweetlew> rsync error: error in file IO (code 11) at main.c(674) [Receiver=3.1.1]
<jp_> ARe you asking how to program or how to be a Mate-only on Ubuntu programmer?
<jp_> chmod ...
<ouroumov> mate|48976, there's something called "MATE University" on the github repo. I'm myself waiting on an answer to that question. I know flexiondotorg (Wimpy) is working on documenting the development landscape but he hasn't published the doc yet
<jp_> But that looks like a gvfs mount ... hummmm.   Need an ls -al //media/ubuntu-mate/01*
<ouroumov> sweetlew, did you add the antislashes? (\)
<ouroumov> There is no space before those
<mate|48976> Like the combination
<sweetlew> ourourmov: Yes.
<ouroumov> sweetlew, okay, try this:
<jp_> @mate  ... what languages do you already know?
<mate|48976> I need an idea as a newbie
<ouroumov> sweetlew, this is space problem. Protip: never use spaces in file names / directory names
<ouroumov> jp_: you know how to deal with spaces in rsync? I don't remember.
<mate|48976> I don't much c, c++. I'm reading an engineering and archuture books.
<jp_> 100% agree to NOT using funny characters, including spaces, in any file/directory names.
<jp_> Use single-quotes around each part.
<mate|48976> I don't know much I mean
<ouroumov> sweetlew, so try this:
<jp_> @mate http://blog.jdpfu.com/2011/10/19/how-to-learn-to-program ... is my best suggestions for learning to program.  Not Linux specific.
<ouroumov> <ouroumov> rsync -azvvv /media/ubuntu-mate/01CFB6DCF8C8C000/ 'lewis@192.168.1.4:/media/lewis/My Book/Inspiron Backup/'
<ouroumov> sweetlew, note I added single quotes.
<mate|48976> I would like some kind of path to become a software architect from scracth.
<jp_> Or use easier regex to complete the path ... but the issue is #13 - permission denied, correct?
<sweetlew> rsync: mkdir "/media/lewis/My" failed: Permission denied (13)
<sweetlew> rsync error: error in file IO (code 11) at main.c(674) [Receiver=3.1.1]
<sweetlew> [Receiver] _exit_cleanup(code=11, file=main.c, line=674): about to call exit(11)
<sweetlew> [sender] _exit_cleanup(code=11, file=io.c, line=1633): about to call exit(11)
<sweetlew> rsync: [sender] write error: Broken pipe (32)
<ouroumov> jp_, that's cause "My" doesn't exist
<jp_> Ah .. my mistake.
<mate|48976> I like linux. I'm thinking to read about the linux interfaces.
<jp_> rsync -azvvv --progress --stats /media/ubuntu-mate/01CFB6DCF8C8C000/ lewis@192.168.1.4:/media/lewis/My*/Inspi*Backup/
<mate|48976> about to read
<ouroumov> sweetlew, try what jp_ said
<jp_> I dislike gvfs mounts - to the extreme!
<ouroumov> jp_, I didn't know you could autocomplete the paths in rsync. Thanks for the tip
<jp_> Not autocomplete - just regex.
<sweetlew> ourourmov and jp_: Keep your fingers crossed.
<ouroumov> sweetlew, *o*
<jp_> You can put * almost anywhere you dont like typing and if there isnt a conflict, it will work ... in most shells. Definitely in bash.
<mate|48976> Ok, it's good source to read.
<ouroumov> mate|48976, there's a nice book called "The Linux Programming Interface". It's kind of heavy as books go though.
<jp_> I learned programming back in the early 80s.  BASIC, FORTRAN66 ... then about 30 other languages over the years.  Did cross-platform C/C++ for about a decade.
<mate|48976> Should I be comfortable with this book only?
<jp_> I think noobs to programming are best served by learning python.
<ouroumov> mate|48976, depends what kind of stuff you want to architect.
<sweetlew> ouroumov and jp_: How long should this take?
<ouroumov> mate|48976, as jp_ said. Learn Python.
<jp_> Depends on the network speed.
<mate|48976> a need the big picture
<sweetlew> brb.
<jp_> Find a mentor.
<jp_> For programming ... someone who does what you want to do.
<ouroumov> sweetlew, yeah, it's capped by the lowest-performing network interface in the connection between your laptop and your desktop
<jp_> Or by slow disk performance ... which is usually the issue on GigE networks.  OF course, a 100base-tx or any wifi network will be slower than modern HDDs.
<jp_> Anyone here in SE USA?
<ouroumov> I'm in South France
<jp_> Spent a day in Provence then Nice a few years ago ...
<jp_> Not enough time in Provence
<ouroumov> jp_, I'm in Provence. ^^
<sweetlew> I'm back.
<ouroumov> sweetlew, you should have a progress indicator from the rsync terminal
<mate|48976> How do you meet a mentor?
<sweetlew> ouroumov: I do, at the bottom of the terminal window.
<ouroumov> mate|48976, are you an IT/CS student?
<jp_> I mentored someone from Sweden last year on Linux administration.  He asked on the Ubuntu Forums in the sub-forum - Cafe
<ouroumov> sweetlew, cool, so do you have and ETA too?
<mate|48976> I'm a enthusiastic user or a power one
<mate|48976> haha
<jp_> Depending on where you are in the world, there are programming groups in many cities.
<sweetlew> ouroumov: Keeps changing, but yes.
<ouroumov> sweetlew, that's the remaining time ("Estimated Time of Arrival")
<jp_> My LUG did a Beginning C class earlier this year ... didnt work out too well  - tried to use IRC. This medium just isnt sufficient for the purpose.
<sweetlew> ouroumov: Yeah, it's doing it for each file.
<ouroumov> sweetlew, oh, hadn't thought of that
<jp_> How many GB of files?  How fast is the network?
<jp_> du -sh /path/to/source
<ouroumov> jp_, he has 56G of files to copy I think
<sweetlew> jp_: Network is ok. Rarely any outages, and when outages do happen it's either something on Verizon's end or weather-related.
<ouroumov> According to one of the earlier df -h
<jp_> I suspect the Inspiron is a 10/100 NIC ... so ... 11Mbps is about all that can do.
<ouroumov> jp_, that was my assumption too
<jp_> Round down to 10Mbps for ssh overhead (ssh is being used via rsync automatically) .... simple math.
<jp_> My calculations say almost 13 hrs.
<ouroumov> jp_: what's the unit used by df? bits? bytes? GB? GiB?
<jp_> Bytes.
<jp_> Files are always bytes.
<jp_> Networking is always bits
<jp_> HDDs are always .... something else.
<jp_> ;)
<ouroumov> ^^
<ouroumov> jp_, you're a goldmine of intel. Please hang around here some more.
<jp_> Bet you wish you had a GigE network now.
<jp_> Ive just been around a really long time. Made lots and lots of mistakes.
<jp_> Oh ... I cam to get some help.
<sweetlew> Well, my family and I are trying to live within our means. That's why I always stress "free".
<ouroumov> <jp_> Oh ... I cam to get some help. -> Seriously? Not sure what we're gonna be able to do. xD
<jp_> On a GigE network ... the transfers would be about 10 minutes.
<jp_> It was a keyboard mapping problem.  I dont deal with GUIs much.
<sweetlew> jp_: I don't even know if Verizon offers that. Besides, our internet is bundled together with phone and DirectTV.
<ouroumov> sweetlew, that should have no impact on your internal network
<jp_> Inside the house, it wouldnt matter.
<ouroumov> sweetlew, the data right now is not leaving your home network, it's not traveling on the internet
<jp_> GigE on the LAN has **zero** to do with the WAN/Internet.
<jp_> In fact, the router isnt even involved if you put in a $20 GigE switch and connect all the devices to that with 1 uplink port to the router.
<sweetlew> ouroumov and jp_: Ok.
<sweetlew> Would I be able to find such a switch at my local Wal-mart?
<ouroumov> Most likely.
<jp_> Of course, the systems would need to have supported GigE networking.   Intel PRO/1000 is THE INDUSTRY STANDARD.
<jp_> Maybe at Walmart, but Id just order from NewEgg or Amazon.
<ouroumov> A 5 port Gigabyte switch at my local store goes for under twenty bucks.
<jp_> Exactly.
<sweetlew> jp_: I don't do online shopping.
<jp_> Thats fine.  I dont use twitter or facebrace.
<ouroumov> mdr
<jp_> or instagram or anyother centralized services that I can avoid.
<ouroumov> (that's French for 'lol')
<sweetlew> facebrace? That's a new one!
<jp_> MSFT and FB are putting in a new atlantic cable between Virgina and Spain.  Double the capacity of prior cables. ... with complete NSA cooperation, I bet.
<ouroumov> jp_, I do mostly the same. When I need something centralized I'm usually the admin of the Center. xD
<sweetlew> I use FB and Twitter, fb mostly, to keep in contact with friends and family, most of whom I don't see often.
<jp_> Looked at the Walmart options - not a fan of either d-link or netgear. Ive been burned.
<jp_> Plus the price is $45 when it should be $18.
<ouroumov> sweetlew, so you're more afraid of crooks than of the government?
<jp_> R U near a larger city with a Frys or Microcenter?
<ouroumov> sweetlew, just fyi, you shouldn't be.
<sweetlew> jp_: Here, have some Burn Heal.
<sweetlew> ouroumov: I don't really have a choice with a good chunk of them.
<jp_> Im just a simple southern boy - dont understand burn heal.  Explain please?
<sweetlew> ouroumov: I'm afraid of both.
<sweetlew> jp_: Pokemon joke.
<ouroumov> jp_: I've got a 23€ dlink switch. It's working great: http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00125882.html
<sweetlew> ouroumov: How much is that in $?
<ouroumov> sweetlew, google "23eur to usd"
<ouroumov> It's 25.74$
<jp_> I had an 8-port d-link GigE switch ... died after 1 yr of use.  Replaced with a metal TP-link ... and bought 2 more since then - all 3 are working. The metal dissipates the heat better than plastic.
<sweetlew> ouroumov: That's not too bad.
<jp_> How many systems in the house to be wired into this switch?
<ouroumov> Actually it's not in the house. I bought it 'cause at my work they would only give me one static IP
<jp_> $22 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833704173&cm_re=tp_link_switch-_-33-704-173-_-Product
<ouroumov> I have three systems on it at work, plus the cable from my workstation's second nic
<jp_> Unmanaged switches dont work with 2 connections from the same PC ... without manual config on the PC side.
<jp_> Ok ... can we switch to my issue?
<jp_> looking for help to make 1 key-chord to a non-existent key on a chromebook2
<ouroumov> Oh, you're the guy from the forum
<jp_> Havent figured out the Mate keyboard shortcuts applet for this - assuming it is possible.
<sweetlew> If I use my desktop for anything like YouTube or Facebook, it won't interfere with what my lappy's doing right now, right?
<jp_> Any use of the CPU or network will slow things down some.  However, since youre gonna leave this running a long time, I would do whatever I normally did.
<jp_> Plus with rsync, you can pick up where you left off later. It is very efficient at that.
<jp_> Need <ctl><bksp> to be mapped to the normal DELETE key.   Ideas?
<jp_> I tried xdotool ... in the **keyboard shrotcuts** app - didnt work.
<jp_> I **Need** a delete key.
<jp_> Have about 15 other things mapped and working just fine - running applications. Not trying to enter a keypress
<ouroumov> So I don't have an idea. I guided my father to remapping one specific key to another a while back but I'm not sure this can work with key combinations
<ouroumov> I'm gonna boot the old machine to get the mail log from it
<jp_> I wanted to avoid changing stuff under /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols$
<sweetlew> What if I had to shut this down? Would rsync pick back up, or no?
<ouroumov> sweetlew, yes
<jp_> Looked for a Chromebook keyboard mapping ... like the PC-101 and PC-105 options. NADA.
<sweetlew> ouroumov: Even on live disk?
<jp_> It wont automatically restart ... youll have to re-enter the command
<ouroumov> sweetlew, it doesn't matter
<sweetlew> jp_ and ouroumov: ok.
<ouroumov> jp_, would the disk name under /media stay the same between two live usb boots?
<jp_> And youll need to reinstall anything on the live-DISC that was installed today.
<ouroumov> jp_, he didn't install anything on the live disk
<jp_> Same name ... almost certainly.
<sweetlew> jp_: Nothing was installed on the live DVD.
<jp_> It came with rsync?
<sweetlew> Yep.
<jp_> and ssh clients?
<ouroumov> yes
<jp_> Should be good.
<ouroumov> Client ssh has always been on the live disk, hasn't it?
<sweetlew> BRB.
<jp_> Since Unity came out, Ive been loading Ubuntu Server + openbox for my desktop.  Find all the DEs to be way-to-bloated for my tastes.
<worralph> anyone got 4oD to work on ubuntu?
<ouroumov> hi worralph
<worralph> ouroumov,  hello
<ouroumov> worralph, I didn't know what 4oD was previous to you coming here and asking about it
<jp_> Ch 4 on-demand?
<worralph> ouroumov, its an online catch up tv service.
<jp_> There is a Kodi plugin for it, so perhaps it does work?
<ouroumov> worralph, now that I know that it relies on Adobe I'm afraid I have to let you know that Adobe can't be relied upon.
<ouroumov> Also screw DRM.
<worralph> yeah its all the drm
<jp_> My house is full of Linux media stuff/players ... plus 1 Roku box for DRM streaming.
<worralph> jp_, 4oD working for you?
<jp_> Never tried.
<jp_> https://superrepo.org/kodi/addon/plugin.video.4od/ is all I know.  Doesnt look promising.
<ouroumov> jp_, sorry I haven't found anything in my mails about the key-remapping stuff. I think I did it live on my dad's comptuer
<ouroumov> computer *
<worralph> i saw this https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/tutorial-extract-pepper-flash-plugin-v-20-0-0-228-r1-and-above-from-samsung-chromebook-2-13-recovery-image/3614 but its for ARM, probably i need to find an image for amd64
<jp_> If you need pepperflash, there are some how-to guides on the UbuntuForums.org?
<jp_> One of the mods posted one in the last 3 weeks.
<jp_> I vaguely recall.
<ouroumov> jp_, pretty sure I had used xmodmap back then
<worralph> jp_, thanks ill double check, so far the ones i saw use martins libhal-flash deb
<jp_> Found this.... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Partner-Flash ... havent tried it myself.
<ouroumov> Is there a difference between Flash and PepperFlash?
<jp_> Appears that pepperflash is deprecated now.
<worralph> its very confusing for me
<ouroumov> I'm asking 'cause if you need Flash, just install Google Chrome from the software boutique
<jp_> It is very confusing for everyone. ;)
<worralph> ideally they would use html5 without drm
<jp_> But .... google is EVIL, so I cant install it.
<worralph> but i guess flash is here for a while longer
<ouroumov> worralph, so would netflix
<jp_> Hence the Roku.
<jp_> ouroumov - thanks for looking for the keyboard stuff.
<ouroumov> Google is less EVIL than Adobe. :/
<jp_> Im not certain that is true.
<jp_> Adobe mistakes are in-our-face.
<jp_> Google people are SMART, doubt we;ll know when they screw up, if they havent already.
<worralph> i wish google would just buy adobe and open source the whole thing
<jp_> This is opinion. I dont know anything special about google, besides they capture and track everything we do on our computers
<ouroumov> My vision of Google might be slightly biased by this comics: http://xkcd.com/792/
<jp_> Google doesnt want the problems that come with much of Adobe;s stuff.
<jp_> Nobody does.
<jp_> That was longer than nromal.
<ouroumov> hm?
<jp_> I suspect 99.9999% of googlers are good, kind, nice folks just doing their jobs and believing their company isnt bad.
<jp_> The 0.00001% try to take over the world, nightly. ;)
<jp_> Fortunately, Pinky gets in the way.
<ouroumov> And what do you suspect the probability for the 99.9999% of the googlers of being right is?
<jp_> 0%.
<ouroumov> uh
<ouroumov> That's a pessimistic outlook on things
<jp_> Ive worked for the US Gov.
<ouroumov> Oh
<ouroumov> That explains it
<jp_> There is one good thing about google. They dont show up at my house with firearms demanding entry and taking all my tech away without cause.
<jp_> Ive also worked in very large telecom.
<jp_> Comcast used the company where I worked as an ISP.
<ouroumov> You've had a career working for evil forces.
<jp_> An some good-guys - NASA.
<ouroumov> Oh, that's cool.
<jp_> You have no idea.
<ouroumov> jp_, so I take it you're following what SpaceX is doing closely?
<jp_> Rep.
<jp_> Yep.
<sweetlew> I'm back.
<ouroumov> Do you know if they managed to ferry the last booster without it tipping over? I can't find the info anywhere
<jp_> Saw a video of some guy claiming the water landings were all hoaxes.  Clearly a genius.
<jp_> They weld the boosters to the barge.
<ouroumov> Seems some shock absorbing components had been crushed during the landing
<ouroumov> wb sweetlew
<jp_> Im not watching THAT closely.
<sweetlew> ouroumov: How will I know when it's done?
<jp_> There will be a summary of how many files where transfered.
<sweetlew> ok
<jp_> inside the same terminal where the rsync is running.
<sweetlew> ok
<jp_> So ... about 12 hrs from now.
<jp_> Did anyone check my math on the transfer time?
<jp_> Lightning storm here. I may get kicked off.  Had a 4 hr ISP outage last night.  Usually only have 5 min of downtime a year, but ...
<jp_> Power is flashing on/off here.  I here the UPSes clicking.
<sweetlew> OMG! Teamviewer just connected!
<sweetlew> jp_: Then get off, man.
<ouroumov> sweetlew, there's no way in hell Teamviewer will be faster than rsync
<sweetlew> ouroumov: how so?
<jaybo> I set up a shared network using Caja. I have no issue connecting if I enable Guest Access. But if not enabled, I am unable to establish a connection.
<jp_> Unless the lightning strikes within 200 ft, nothing bad can happen to any computers here.
<ouroumov> sweetlew, there's nothing faster than LAN transfert
<jaybo> any suggestions
<ouroumov> jp_, please tell me you're at home and you'll be my new hero.
<jp_> Dont use a GUI to make shared storage is my advice.
<ouroumov> jaybo, hi
<jp_> Yes. Im at home.
<ouroumov> jp_, awesome. How much did the UPS set you back?
<jaybo> ouroumov, hello
<jp_> I have a few different UPSes.  $150 or so each.  Just swapped the batteries out on 1 last month after 6+ yrs working perfectly.
<ouroumov> jaybo, I think someone on the community forums had the same problem as you a short while ago
<jaybo> might be me, i posted a question this morning, but no replies, thought I would try chat
<ouroumov> Oh
<ouroumov> So that seems to be a trend today.
<ouroumov> First jp_, then jaybo had the same idea
<ouroumov> xD
<sweetlew> Is there any way of how I can get rsync to skip files? It seems to be stuck on an swf file in my temporary internet files.
<ouroumov> jaybo, I'm afraid I don't know enough to give you a good answer. I'm not a samba expert
<jaybo> OK, i will keep googling and hope for an answer from the forumn
<jp_> rsync has multiple different  --exclude options.  If I need to use them, I usually write a script at that point.
<jaybo> it seems there are a lot of solutions for older builds
<ouroumov> jaybo, or maybe jp_ will have a tip for you for file sharing, he's an expert
<sweetlew> jp_: I'm talking in the middle of stuff.
<jp_> Ive been using the same samba setup for about 20 yrs now. .... /etc/samba/smb.conf  is how to set that up.  Never used a GUI for it.
<jp_> No. rsync is batch.
<jp_> You can <cntl>-c to stop it, add the exclude option(s) you want, then run it again. All the previously xferred files wont be done again.
<jp_> rsync has an amazing manpage, btw.
<jp_> But if you havent taken the time to learn about manpage design/layout, it is hard to see how brilliant those things are.
<sweetlew> ouroumov and jp_: I actually wanted to transfer stuff from my "User" folder to my backup drive, not the whole system.
<jp_> Took me about 6 months of trying to read manpages to finally have it **click**.
<sweetlew> So, would rsync work better than TemViewer at that point or no?
<ouroumov> sweetlew, then you can update the command to suit your needs. Just use the correct path for the given /user/ folder
<jaybo> I will study up on smb.conf, I assume it will supercede anything set by caja
<ouroumov> sweetlew, rsync will allways work better than teamviewer in your LAN
<jp_> ALWAYS better.
<jaybo> Currently just about the whole file is commented out except printer section
<ouroumov> jp_, reason I added "in your LAN" is 'cause rsync does not have firewall traversal capability afaik.
<jp_> There are a few good how-to guides for setting up samba ... HowToGeek, https://www.howtoforge.com/, and the help.Ubuntu.com are where I go.
<ouroumov> NAT* traversal
<sweetlew> ouroumov and jp_: Ok. I modded it. Let's see if it'll get past the swf this time.
<jp_> SWF - is that in a cache directory?  I;d just exclude **cache** and be done.
<sweetlew> would it be like "--exclude **swf**"?
<jp_> Well ... rsync DOES work across firewalls if ssh has been setup.  I use it all the time for off-site backup mirrors.
<jaybo> jp--thanks
<jp_> But that probably isnt something easy to convey in this environment.
<ouroumov> Indeed
<jp_> I;d have to read the manpage.
<jp_> Too bad jaybo left.
<ouroumov> sweetlew, I think it'd be more --exclude **cache** unless you have stuff you want to backup in a \cache\ folder
<jp_> Would have been good to know if he needed to support Windows or not.  CIFS is a poor file sharing protocol - NFS is so much better, faster, etc...
<sweetlew> Where in the command would I put --exclude?
<ouroumov> after -azvvv
<ouroumov> so it reads -azvvv --exclude **cache**
<sweetlew> I want to exclude AppData, so it'd be --exclude **AppData**.
<ouroumov> yeah
<sweetlew> Ok, thanks! :)
<ouroumov> jp_, so how does one go about learning about manpage design?
<nomic> isn't it tex
<ouroumov> Is there a way to shorten the 6 months time requirement before it clicks?
<nomic> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-creating-a-manpage/  HowTo: Linux / UNIX Create a Manpage
<nomic> its "troff" .. = like runoff = very simple (terminal), document formatting
<nomic> is like a tool "runoff"
<nomic> is used for pagination, not much else
<nomic> its typesetting (like 'tex')
<nomic> but less sophisticated
<nomic> sequential set of commands (script)
<nomic> like 'postscript'
<nomic> would be a good starting point to get into (understand) lex, tex, postscript (sophisticated document formatting for unix/linux)
<ouroumov> I get it, but my question was more along the like of "please tell me the secret manpage-reading-ninja-foo you've learned"
<ouroumov> 'Cause while I read them when I need to use a command, I've never found it to be easy.
<ouroumov> At least, not easy enough that I can distinguish between a marvelous man page and a shitty man page
<nomic> i dunno what problem is with manpages
<nomic> only problem = not always present
<ouroumov> .
<ouroumov> <jp_> rsync has an amazing manpage, btw.
<ouroumov> <jp_> But if you havent taken the time to learn about manpage design/layout, it is hard to see how brilliant those things are.
<ouroumov> damn, forgot to plug in the laptop
<sweetlew> Oops! XD
<ouroumov> ^^
 * nomic uses manpages rarely
<nomic> will search
<nomic>   /s in it, will search
<ouroumov> I knew that
<ouroumov> But how do you go to the next /s match, for instance?
<nomic>   /
<ouroumov> Great, thanks
<nomic> efficient.
<nomic> z.z.z.
<ouroumov> gnight nomic
<sweetlew> palasso! What are you doing here?!? :)
<palasso> Hey sweetlew
<palasso> I've been here for some time
<sweetlew> Oh yeah?
<palasso> mhm
<nomic> nite
<palasso> and some other freenode channels
<sweetlew> Cool!
<mate|48976> Hi.
<sweetlew> ouroumov: Done. Now what do I do?
<ouroumov> sweetlew: what's done?
<sweetlew> rsync
<mate|48976> I'm reading a book about software architecture: a design pattern aproach
<ouroumov> sweetlew: well now your backup is over so I guess you go to your desktop and make sure you got all the files you wanted on your drive?
<sweetlew> ok
<mate|48976> I need to put in practice all this knowledge
<mate|48976> I'm thinking about this project xD
<ouroumov> mate|48976, design patterns are about common solutions for common problems
<mate|48976> yep
<sweetlew> Yeah, it looks like I do.
<mate|48976> what kind of architect could I learn to help this project? At least to learn from this.
<mate|48976> xD
<ouroumov> wow something so weird just happened to me
<ouroumov> One of my displays went blank
<ouroumov> no reason
<ouroumov> But my puter had not crashed
<ouroumov> the display was still detected by Ubuntu MATE
<ouroumov> had to unplug it and plug it again to get it back
<ouroumov> so weird
<ouroumov> mate|48976, as we said earlier, start by learning Python. It takes like 15 minutes if you already know C++. Actually you might have done that since we told you to?
<mate|19212> hello!
<mate|19212> o/
<ouroumov> hi mate|19212
<mate|19212> How do you use an .appimage to install a program?
<mate|19212> Trying to get Krita 3.0 to work. :)
<ouroumov> you don't
<mate|19212> ?
<ouroumov> actually I didn't know what that was.
<ouroumov> I see now that it's a real thing so I'm reading up on it
<ouroumov> mate|19212, the appimage.org page says to chmod +x the image and then run it
<mate|19212> how do i do that?
<ouroumov> Navigate to the directory where you've downloaded the *.AppImage file
<ouroumov> using the "cd" command in a terminal
<ouroumov> you know what those are mate|19212?
<ouroumov> terminal and cd I mean
<mate|19212> so cd to home/downloads?
<ouroumov> yes
<ouroumov> then use the command chmod +x fileName
<ouroumov> where fileName is the <whatever>.AppImage
<ouroumov> then run the command ./<whatever>.AppImage
<mate|48976> Ok, I learn python. But when learning the book about software architecture I could understand it that clearly that I would like to know about sub little project, to practice. hahaha xD
<mate|19212> does not do anything but give me an error
<mate|19212> omg!
<mate|19212> IT RUNS!
<mate|19212> YAY!
<nomic> #!/usr/bin/python
<mate|19212> just needed to use the file manager!
<nomic> print "hello world"
<mate|19212> ty!
<nomic> yw.
<mate|48976> When a connect through Xchat through through "freenode" it doesn't work
<mate|48976> Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<mate|48976> What's wrong?
<ouroumov> the name of the server is not "freenode"
<ouroumov> it's "chat.freenode.net"
<mate|48976> Ok, thank you so much.
<ouroumov> yw
<mate|48976> It doesn't work
<mate|48976> xD
<ouroumov> Same error message?
<ouroumov> lol I'm watching a roundup of SpaceX landings @ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSM_mtT64pU and I love how those poor cows always run off in a panic xD
<mate|48976> same error massage xD
<ouroumov> mate|48976, please issue the following command in a terminal:
<ouroumov> ping -c1 chat.freenode.net
<mate|48976> PING chat.freenode.net (91.217.189.42) 56(84) bytes of data.
<mate|48976> 64 bytes from sinisalo.freenode.net (91.217.189.42): icmp_seq=1 ttl=47 time=288 ms
<mate|48976> PING chat.freenode.net (91.217.189.42) 56(84) bytes of data.
<mate|48976> 64 bytes from sinisalo.freenode.net (91.217.189.42): icmp_seq=1 ttl=47 time=288 ms
<mate|48976> PING chat.freenode.net (91.217.189.42) 56(84) bytes of data.
<mate|48976> 64 bytes from sinisalo.freenode.net (91.217.189.42): icmp_seq=1 ttl=47 time=288 ms
<mate|48976> PING chat.freenode.net (91.217.189.42) 56(84) bytes of data.
<mate|48976> ...
<mate|48976> 64 bytes from sinisalo.freenode.net (91.217.189.42): icmp_seq=1 ttl=47 time=288 ms
<ouroumov> So it's not a dns problem
<ouroumov> My guess is you've incorrectly set up xchat
<ouroumov> like you used "freenode" in the server name instead of the network name
<mate|48976> I set it to chat.freenode.net
<ouroumov> You have screenshot of your settings?
<mate|48976> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/AA7TZqdmQaeGuNGa39e8?signature=9abfca660e87e91c5cc7be69c3a12b9dd654e04f5cdecf795f7b1a824ede9e17&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NjQ4MjM1NDV9
<ouroumov> Yeah that's the network name here that's visible
<ouroumov> The server name should be set in the dialog that opens when you click "edit"
<mate|48976> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ZW3uorieR9WS9jrpBhrs?signature=d0906b5d2bbdc9c54b031c36e0815b5140d333094d721709df2a263c4cebbb56&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NjQ4MjM4MTB9
<ouroumov> click on "newserver/6667", replace by "chat.freenode.net/6667", make sure your change is saved (you can't just hit enter, you have to click on the white space under /6667)
<ouroumov> (dunno why, that's bad UI design if you ask me)
<ouroumov> Actually, hold on
<ouroumov> Use this instead: chat.freenode.net/+6697
<ouroumov> And check "connect to this server automatically"
<ouroumov> (If you use 6667 that's the non-encrypted connection so less secure)
<Joeandhelmet> Hi
<ouroumov> Hi Joeandhelmet
<Joeandhelmet> It's me
<ouroumov> Who are you?
<mate|48976> me
<ouroumov> Not helping
<mate|48976> It's works!
<ouroumov> Oh right
<mate|48976> I was using the mate web page
<ouroumov> Great. :D
<ouroumov> * [Joeandhelmet] is using a secure connection
<mate|48976> ah?
<fifty-sevenC> yeah?
<mate|48976> secure connection?
<fifty-sevenC> mate|48976, dunno. not a cloak and no ip in whpis
<ouroumov> That means basically you can be sure you're connected to freenode, and that between you and freenode, the data that transits is encrypted
<mate|48976> That's good
<fifty-sevenC> I turned ssl for all servers on. still no secure connection for me. o well
<sweetlew> I'm back. For right now. Gonna get started on the re-format/re-install shortly.
<sweetlew> is there anything like rsync for windows?
<ouroumov> fifty-sevenC, how did you proceed?
<ouroumov> fifty-sevenC, did you set the correct SSL port? (6697)
<ouroumov> sweetlew, I don't know, sorry
<sweetlew> ouroumov: That's ok.
<fifty-sevenC> ouroumov, nope. Just clicked the 'enable ssl for all servers in this list' box
<fifty-sevenC> Oh well. I thought since I was using sasl it was secure anyways
<sweetlew> Ok, I'm out. Wish me luck!
<ouroumov> Good luck on installing windows?
<ouroumov> Sure
<fifty-sevenC> maybe secure connection means something like it detects you're on from a tor node?
<fifty-sevenC> ouroumov, in other news I took a call center sales job and want to hang myself by the end of every day.
<ouroumov> <fifty-sevenC> maybe secure connection means something like it detects you're on from a tor node? -> no
<fifty-sevenC> well. I'm not too worried about how freenode to look into it a lot
<ouroumov> fifty-sevenC, the linux sysadmin job you landed the other day turned out to be a support job? :x
<fifty-sevenC> No. I made it to the final round but they picked someone else.
<fifty-sevenC> So even though they were telling me all this stuff I didn't get it
<ouroumov> It was a sales job anyway
<fifty-sevenC> but call center sales is like slowly having your ego ground into nothingness
<ouroumov> Yes
<ouroumov> At least your soul will survive now
<fifty-sevenC> get crapped on -> hangup & immediately connected to someone else you must be cheery with to get crapped on again
<ouroumov> That's not the worse though.
<ouroumov> The worse is guys like me.
<fifty-sevenC> I just started this job & luckily I was contacted to be poached for a call center doing paperwork support for mortages + pays more. lol
<ouroumov> The ones who take a good long while talking to the sales rep.
<ouroumov> Building up his hopes.
<Joeandhelmet> Qw
<Joeandhelmet> w
<Joeandhelmet> w
<Joeandhelmet> w
<ouroumov> Then ditching him like a used piece of toilet paper
<ouroumov> Joeandhelmet, what's up?
<Joeandhelmet> Nothing.
<ouroumov> Joeandhelmet, please tell me you're no sales rep.
<fifty-sevenC> I applied for a pt time agency manager position. Pay is very low but it will give me enough money to survive + loads of me time
<Joeandhelmet> I made a mistake typing
<ouroumov> Okay
<fifty-sevenC> ouroumov, on a call that isn't straight up being crapped on, hanged up or other rude things is 3 minutes.
<Joeandhelmet> Which one is the best command line chat?
<Joeandhelmet> I have irssi and weechat
<fifty-sevenC> irrsi is popular I believe?
<winston2k> using irrsi
<ov|h> clone of ouroumov using irssi on a server here.
<ouroumov> ouroumov using HexChat here.
<winston2k> have yaaic irc client for my android phone
<ouroumov> https://news.slashdot.org/story/16/06/01/2130259/teamviewer-servers-go-down-users-believe-they-are-hacked -> Holly hell
<ouroumov> I hope sweetlew took the time to read that
<Joe______> Hi
<Joe______> how do I connect from irssi securely?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-02
<Joeandhelmet> How do you connect from irssi securely?
<ouroumov> check the irssi documentation?
<pibook> holaaa alguien de argentina?
<JoeandJoe> Is python good for GUIs or what kind of things are done with python?
<ouroumov> Standard Python is good for almost anything that does not require extreme efficiency
<ouroumov> ie heavy low-level scientific computing
<ouroumov> But, many libraries for Python written in C make Python a must use for scientists anyway
<ouroumov> As for GUI, it's not only a question of language.
<ouroumov> You gotta use a GUI toolkit
<ouroumov> And most of the time, that toolkit won't be written in Python
<ouroumov> You're gonna have Python bindings for the toolkit though, which usually makes it easier to use than the toolkit's native language (C, java)
<pilne> i think dicking around with zsh and omg-zsh messed up my terminal's config a bit >.< any easy way to restore it to the ubuntu mate default?
<JoeandJoe> Any toolkit for GUI development?
<pilne> sorry, heading to bed, i'll ask my question again tomorrow.
<JoeandJoe> I read that PyQt is the best GUI toolkit
<JoeandJoe> Hi
<Artemis3> JoeandJoe, you mean qt
<Artemis3> so qt creator
<JoeandJoe> I don't know
<JoeandJoe> I just read a comment on a page
<JoeandJoe> I'm wondering in programming languages the panels of ubuntu-mate were created
<JoeandJoe> in what programming language
<JoeandJoe> some knowledge of gtk maybe
<JoeandJoe> I keep asking these question tomorrow
<JoeandJoe> bye
<RobWilco> Has anyone run into the problem in caja's interactive search where it takes a second keystroke to register an interactive search?
<RobWilco> example: folder is opened revealing several subfolders, typing the first letter of any of them used to start the interactive search and begin highlighting, showing the characters typed in a smaller window below
<RobWilco> but now it takes a second stroke for it to begin?
<staeksauce> just tried it, it starts on the first keystroke here
<RobWilco> I've been twisting my mind trying to figure out what could have changed. I use the feature regularly
<staeksauce> it doesn't seem to work very well though
<staeksauce> sometimes it doesn't highlight anything at all
<staeksauce> unless I click inside the folder itself first
<RobWilco> interesting, thanks.
<RobWilco> clear
<RobWilco> whoops forgot slash lol - good night
<WattisLove> Hi. I have a number entering numbers as text in calc. When I try to put an apostrophe before the number, it types a similar but different apostrophe. In other apps I get the normal apostrophe ('), but in calc I get (‘). All my settings are default
<WattisLove> *I have a problem
<randall> any suggestions for unpacking .rar files?
<ouroumov> randall, install unrar?
<ubuntu-mate> Hi community
<ajcastro> hello?
<ajcastro> any people here?
<ajcastro> hello
<ajcastro> join #ubuntu-mate
<ilya> Здраствуйте
<ilya> Hello
<ilya> ???
<pannenkoek> hello
<Guest1212> hallo is it possible to integrate google drive in ubuntu mate 16.04 just like in ubuntu 16.04?
<ouroumov_> Guest1212, how do you integrate it in Ubuntu 16.04?
<gordonjcp> ouroumov_: it's built in to Gnome 3.18
<Guest1212> aha! sorry i am new to linux. does this mean it only works in unity?
<Guest1212> i found this youtube video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erjSEYnyPiM
<ouroumov_> Guest1212, what are you using it for? Backup? FileSync àlà dropbox?
<Guest1212> yes just like dropbox
<gordonjcp> http://www.webupd8.org/2016/03/use-gnome-318-google-drive-integration.html
<gordonjcp> I don't think there's a way to do it without pulling in all of gnome3
<Guest1212> okay! thanks a lot!
<ouroumov_> there's also a "google cloud storage" option in the backup settings
<JoeandJoe> Hi everybody!
<ouroumov_> hi JoeandJoe
<JoeandJoe> I'm back
<JoeandJoe> So PyQt is one of the toolkit That I'm interesting in
<JoeandJoe> What toolkit is best?
<JoeandJoe> For GUIs
<Akuli> What do you want to do with them?
<JoeandJoe> GUI development
<Akuli> more precisely
<Akuli> cross-platform stuff? linux stuff? windows stuff? simple/advanced?
<Akuli> I assume you want to use python, since you mentioned pyqt.
<JoeandJoe> Just linux stuff
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> never use qt for just linux stuff
<Akuli> use gtk instead https://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<Akuli> looks much better
<JoeandJoe> some gtk toolkit?
<JoeandJoe> some books too.
<JoeandJoe> xD
<JoeandJoe> Oh! That link is good.
<JoeandJoe> what language does the mate-desktop use?
<Akuli> at some point you'll realize that you need more than that link
<Akuli> c
<Akuli> with gtk 2, but they're moving to gtk 3
<JoeandJoe> is it using gtk too?
<Mordoc_Mystery> Akuli, That's a great link btw. Hadn't seen that before.
<Akuli> here's more docs, when the tutorial i linked is not enough anymore https://lazka.github.io/pgi-docs/
<ouroumov_> Hey can someone repaste Akuli's link?
<Akuli> sure
<Akuli> https://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<ouroumov_> Thanks
<Akuli> Everyone make gtk apps :D
<ouroumov_> oh, had that one
<Akuli> the other one is great
<Akuli> a crazy number of libs documented there
<Akuli> because the documentation has been automatically generated from c docs :D
<Akuli> ouroumov_, Mordoc_Mystery and JoeandJoe, what have you written so far?
<ouroumov_> I don't believe I've written anything of note so far.
<ouroumov_> As in, something useful for other people
<Akuli> I'm working on a noteprogram that displays a tray icon
<Akuli> much like tomboy
<Mordoc_Mystery> Akuli, not much of substance really. Mostly internal apps to allow me to be a bit more lazy with the administrative tasks. Some information grab and display stuff.
<Akuli> tkinter is nice for small guis
<ouroumov_> Yes
<ouroumov_> But it's not very sexy
<Akuli> right :)
<Akuli> doesn't look that good
<Mordoc_Mystery> Akuli, agreed. Nice to play in the gtk toolbox just for the knowledge angle.
<JoeandJoe> is GTK written in C?
<JoeandJoe> I know I little C
<JoeandJoe> a little*
<JoeandJoe> Are the GUIs GTK/C or GTK/Python? I don't understand
<ouroumov_> You can use GTK from man languages
<ouroumov_> many
<JoeandJoe> If I learn GTK from a book that teaches GTK2/C, do I benefit for GTK3 programming?
<Akuli> its a bit different
<Akuli> for example, instead of a delete-event signal you have a destroy signal in gtk 2
<Akuli> so i'd suggest learning one of them, not both at the same time :)
<JoeandJoe> I like the Ubunu-mate desktop. I don't like GNOME3 more than this desktop. So want want to learn it to preserve it, if I can, of course.
<Akuli> Mostly the stuff are the same, so if you already have experience with gtk 2 you'll like reading the tutorial
<ouroumov_> Hey Akuli, wasn't there talks about some developer documentation coming soon?
<Akuli> but i don't recommend learning one just to learn the other :)
 * Akuli hasn't heard anything
<mate|83528> hi
<mate|83528> i'm installing ubuntu mate :D
 * festerB sighns and mutters to self - imagine the luck, LibreOffice has a spendid document recovery feature after each crash...
<ouroumov> hm
<ouroumov> ?
<festerB> bahh, LO is not playing nice tonight, document recovery is saving my behind ;)
#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-03
<pilne> is it normal to have about a 1 second delay from opening the terminal to having the prompt be available?
<pilne> cpu not under load, plenty of ram available
<highdef> HEllo
<romeo> romeo
<alkisg> Juliet
<Dragnadh> hmmm
<Dragnadh> I installed steam from the software boutique, but for some reason when I click on it to open it won´t open.. o_O
<Akuli> Dragnadh, if you open a terminal and type 'steam' there, what happens?
<Dragnadh> well
<Dragnadh> a lot of errors -_-
<Akuli> don't paste them here
<Dragnadh> all related to libgl
<Akuli> go here http://dpaste.com/ paste errors, click the paste it button and give us a link
<Dragnadh> http://dpaste.com/1JNSZKW
<Akuli> googling one of the lines, i found this
<Akuli> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=193802
<Dragnadh> hmm
<Dragnadh> Uh i tried the command he pasted, says cannot find directory
<Akuli> which one
<Dragnadh> uh
<Dragnadh> The Remove libstdc++ in reply #5 of the topic
<Akuli> do you have a /home/yourusername/.local/share/Steam folder?
<Akuli> check with caja, press Ctrl+H to view everything
<Dragnadh> I am confused, where do i see this local thing
<Dragnadh> local map
<Akuli> open your home folder from a menu
<Akuli> press Ctrl+H and go to .local, then go to share, is there a Steam folder?
<Dragnadh> file system > home?
<Akuli> yes
<Akuli> then your username there
<Akuli> thats the home folder
<Dragnadh> ye
<Dragnadh> clicked it then i come at documents and music etc
<Akuli> now Ctrl+H
<Akuli> you'll see a bunch more stuff, go to .local
<Dragnadh> your right
<Dragnadh> ok
<Dragnadh> i am in the steam folder but i dont see a that library
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> there's a bunch of other files there too, remove any you find
<Dragnadh> i have 3 maps -> linux, logs and ubuntu12_32
<Dragnadh> and steam.sh and 2 text files
<Akuli> You could ask on #ubuntu about this
<braulio_> hola
<braulio_> puedo instalar visual basic en mate ?
<gordonjcp> braulio_: I think you're asking if you can install Visual Basic in Ubuntu MATE?
<gordonjcp> oh wow, there's a #ubuntu-pa for people in Panama
<braulio_> yes
<gordonjcp> braulio_: you might get it working in Wine, Visual Basic is very much a Windows-only thing
<braulio_> ok friend, i like ubuntu
<gordonjcp> braulio_: what are you trying to do?
<Akuli> if you just want to program in c or c++ you can use some other IDE instead, but if you can't you need windows
<gordonjcp> if you need actual Visual Basic like maybe for school or college, you pretty much need to use it
<gordonjcp> Akuli: python might be a better fit, for VB stuff?
<Akuli> does visual basic do python?
<gordonjcp> no
<gordonjcp> but then it doesn't do C either :-)
<braulio_> I want to use ubuntu as a platform, and install visual basic, schedule, tasks are college
<Akuli> oh right
<Akuli> its a language, not an ide :D
<gordonjcp> hehe
<gordonjcp> and actually you can get VSCode from Microsoft
<gordonjcp> written in JS, conceptually similar to Github Atom
<gordonjcp> I've never used Visual Studio, or indeed Visual Basic
<gordonjcp> but apparently VSCode is good, and there's a PPA for it
<gordonjcp> think of it
<gordonjcp> Microsoft - *Microsoft* - have an Ubuntu PPA
<Akuli> as far as i know its possible to install bash on windows 10
<Akuli> bash provided by *Microsoft*
<gordonjcp> yup
<gordonjcp> and Linux binaries for MS SQL Server
<gordonjcp> I mean they do a GUI-less Windows Server already, have done for years
<gordonjcp> braulio_: okay so https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1325#
<gordonjcp> maybe that'll help?
<braulio_> thank you
<Jacki> Hi
<Jacki> I got an issue with my login screen
<Jacki> right place here?
<gordonjcp> possibly
<gordonjcp> just ask your question :-)
<Jacki> When my login screen shows up it does some kind of refresh after two seconds
<Jacki> so often i am already typing my password and i get an error because I hit a key during this refresh
<Jacki> never happend to me before
<nomic> maybe your keyboard -- there is nothing that should intefere with the "login"
<nomic> its a keyboard problem
<Jacki> ok
<nomic> really
<nomic> its too basic to be anything
<Jacki> i have an external wireless logitech keyboard
<Jacki> probably its that
<nomic> 100%
<nomic> some issue with keyboard
<Jacki> never been working well with ubuntu
<nomic> showing up
<Jacki> ok i try to reboot
<nomic> way to test, plug real keyboard in
<nomic> ie. non-wireless
<Jacki> i have a laptop :)
<Jacki> but put it on a docking station sometimes
<Jacki> thats when i use the wireless keyboard
<Jacki> i do a reboot without the dongle attached
<nomic> not sure if wireless keyboard needs compatibility /drivers
<nomic> I really don't think so
<nomic> the hardware works like a physical keyboard, through the usb
<nomic> doesn't have  driver .. its not a linux/ubuntu issue, this
<Jacki> still having the issue...
<gordonjcp> Jacki: yup, I get that too
<gordonjcp> Jacki: it's really annoying
<Jacki> its not going away
<Jacki> i detached the dongle
<Jacki> didnt work
<gordonjcp> Jacki: it's got nothing to do with the keyboard, I suspect
<gordonjcp> Jacki: it does it here on three laptops and two desktops, different hardware
<gordonjcp> same symptom
<Jacki> ok
<Jacki> I will post it in the forum i guess
<Jacki> pretty buggy version 16.04
<gordonjcp> meh
<Jacki> never had so many problems with ubuntu
<gordonjcp> the simple fix I found was to just not type my password in for a couple of seconds after booting
<Jacki> yeah ok
<gordonjcp> or taking it out of screensaver
<Jacki> thats a workaround
<mooot> Hi is there any way I can get updated Flash to work on Chromium on an older laptop with ubuntu?
<mooot> I couldn't find the pepper plug in in the application centre and it didn't seem to work after trying to manually install it
<mooot> And Chrome browser was no longer supporting 32 bit
<mooot> I usually use Firefox but I did download Chromium when  I tried to install the pepper plug in with that, which I couldn't seem to find
<nomic> flash is becoming deprecated, I beleive
<sixwheeledbeast> I removed flash ages ago.
<nomic> i think the end of flash was when apple removed it
<nomic> couple years back
<sixwheeledbeast> html5 video was the end of flash and rightly so.
<Akuli> mooot, its possible to get flash working, but i don't recommend it
<Akuli> flash is quite a security issue
<sixwheeledbeast> Exactly why I removed it
<ubuntu-mate> anybody here
<ubuntu-mate> ?
<gordonjcp> ubuntu-mate: lots of people
<ubuntu-mate> ok tanx
<gordonjcp> ubuntu-mate: however, in the GMT-ish side of the world it's early evening and lovely and sunny out, and in the other side it's night time and everyone's probably in bed :-D
<ubuntu-mate> so ...
<ubuntu-mate> i have a laptop
<ubuntu-mate> with broken HDD
<ubuntu-mate> i search opereting system who run good linux os
<ubuntu-mate> what i try
<ubuntu-mate> install the os on the usb stick
<ubuntu-mate> but is too slow
<ubuntu-mate> slowly open the applications ant more than
<gordonjcp> too slow to install, or too slow to run?
<ubuntu-mate> slow to run any program
<ubuntu-mate> i mean,i need a os who can install on usb stick
<ubuntu-mate> INSTALL !
<ubuntu-mate> not live usb
<gordonjcp> jkkkkkkkkkkkbvu666666opi dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd8e n#
<ubuntu-mate> what :D
 * gordonjcp removes cat
<ubuntu-mate> :D:D:D
<ubuntu-mate> the good cat yeah
<gordonjcp> oh, you want to use the USB stick as the hard disk?
<gordonjcp> you can do that, but you need a really good quality USB stick
<ubuntu-mate> yeah
<gordonjcp> cheap ones will be slow
<gordonjcp> you can install from a normal bootable USB stick to the other USB stick, just make sure you've got them the right way round
<ubuntu-mate> yeah,but is not same,becouse usb stick have a limit to read
<ubuntu-mate> ok listen
<gordonjcp> well, flash has a limit on the number of writes
<gordonjcp> but you're unlikely to hit that for all but the cheapest nastiest USB sticks
<ubuntu-mate> are you have ideq how i can save setiings and profiles on live usb
<ubuntu-mate> did*
<ubuntu-mate> live os
<ubuntu-mate> ?
<gordonjcp> oooh, there used to be a way to do that
<ubuntu-mate> yeah
<gordonjcp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<ubuntu-mate> ok,take a look now
<ubuntu-mate> looks good
<gordonjcp> ubuntu-mate: what kind of hard disk is it?  SATA or PATA?
<ubuntu-mate> sata
<ubuntu-mate> too many badblocks
<kaen> hello
<gordonjcp> you can get SATA-to-SD card adaptors for pennies these days
<ubuntu-mate> sata to SD
<ubuntu-mate> really
<ubuntu-mate> niiiiice
<ubuntu-mate> :D
<ubuntu-mate> did os accept the HDD
<ubuntu-mate> becouse for this moment OS dont acces the HDD
<ubuntu-mate> FATAL ERROR
<SuperEngineer> Will Wine install & work ok on an old 386 netbook? [can't find in boutique & the man from apt-get says no]
<SuperEngineer> [umate 16.04 i386]
<Akuli> it should
<Akuli> the man from apt-get says no?
<ubuntu-mate> i have a new question
<ubuntu-mate> did i make bad sectors in different partiton on hdd
<gordonjcp> ubuntu-mate: not unless you dropped it, hard
<nomic> you won#t cause bad secttors by typing .. its not software
<nomic> is reported by disk firmware
<nomic> if you have them, they are marked, and not addressed
<nomic> like minefields with flags on them
<ubuntu-mate> oh
<ubuntu-mate> how
<nomic> disk firmware .. onboard software, on the disk
<nomic> "firmware"
<ubuntu-mate> i tryed with fsck
<nomic> thats the tool
<nomic> to check
<ubuntu-mate> oh
<ubuntu-mate> i think is to repair
<nomic> they don't ever get opened
<SuperEngineer> Akuli: it says not found
<nomic> if they're opened, they die
<nomic> they contain gas
<nomic> to work
<gordonjcp> ubuntu-mate: fsck will repair disks where the stuff written to them is a bit confused
<SuperEngineer> [partner repo is enabled]
<gordonjcp> nomic: most don't, only air
<nomic> k
<Akuli> apt-cache search wine
<Akuli> should give you plenty of results
<nomic> wouldn't htink "air"
<ubuntu-mate> ok what i try to make
<SuperEngineer> Akuli: thanks
<nomic> "WD releases 6TB Ultrastar He6: The world's first helium-filled hard drive www.extremetech.com › Computing 4 Nov 2013 "
<gordonjcp> nomic: I don't think that's the first helium-filled hard disk
<gordonjcp> nomic: they were used a long time ago, for very, *very* specialised things
<nomic> ok
<nomic> is that before, or after, mercury delay lines
<nomic> is it after williams tubes
<Akuli> Can someone recommend an alternative to pygame?
<gordonjcp> well I first saw them in the 1990s
<Akuli> I've heard that pygame is deprecated and it sucks.
<Akuli> oops wrong channel :)
<gordonjcp> Akuli: were you supposed to be trolling #pygame? ;-)
<nomic> its not deprecated
<nomic> it is widely used
<gordonjcp> nomic: they were quite expensive and went into big green crates of computing equipment that went onto big grey ships
<nomic> was one of them the USS Eldridge?
<Akuli> no, #python
<Akuli> i was supposed to troll their way of saying that things suck and there's one right way, which is qt :)
<Akuli> by the way, qt sucks. especially for games.
<ubuntu-mate> http://linoxide.com/linux-how-to/how-to-fix-repair-bad-blocks-in-linux/ can help me that
<nomic> qt is not for games .. its a widget set
<nomic> you could make tiling games, I suppose
<SuperEngineer> & have you tried vacuuming - that really sucks!
<nomic> thats the funniest joke i've ever heard
<SuperEngineer> no it's not
<ubuntu-mate> bad
<nomic> ubuntu-mate - an issue that can be resolved in irc #ubuntu, far busier than here
<nomic> more likely to get a drive expert there
<nomic> may be easier tools to use than the one described in your article
<ubuntu-mate> buying a new
<ubuntu-mate> that is
 * SuperEngineer has always wanted a new "that is"  ;-)
<nomic> drive isn't going to heal
<nomic> bad sectors = on it's way out
<ubuntu-mate> yeah
<ubuntu-mate> i knooow
<ubuntu-mate> too much repaired PC`s
<ubuntu-mate> but now ,i want to resolve this
 * nomic got old drives all over
<nomic> they amass
<nomic> must have 10 .. would probably be able to get together > 10
<nomic> sort of 80gb , 60gb, 120gb 160gb etc etc
<nomic> laptop 2 inch drives
 * nomic has thrown stuff away
 * nomic reckon could put together mebbe 8 working pcs
<nomic> v v old
<nomic> no value
<nomic> couple more since I replaced with raspberry pi 3ds
<ubuntu-mate> this is 320 GB
<nomic> pi 3s
<ubuntu-mate> i need only 20 30 gb in partition
<ubuntu-mate> nothing more
<ubuntu-mate> this bad blocks
<user> ugh
<user> yo
<user> is anyone online
<user> I installed ubuntu mate 1604 and it works great, BUT i forgot to update my
<user> BIOS on my laptop
<user> it's an exe file
<user> I don't want to reinstall windows to load it
<user> then reinstall ubuntu mate again
<user> is there a way to run an exe file in linux to flash my bios?
<nomic> would get something like freedos to run it
<nomic> sort of thing I used to put on a dos disk
<nomic> boot the dos disk, run it .. nothing else running
<user> I suppose that could work
<nomic> wouldn't be sure something that low level, would execute to flash bios, through wine
<nomic> because wine will run in it's own protected env.
<nomic> it needs to run on the machine
<nomic> wine = emulator, so no
<nomic> or just grab a copy of dos
<nomic> 6.22 is prolly all over the place
<user> yeah, I will look it up and burn it to a cd
<nomic> get it bootable,
<nomic> you think upgrading your drives bios will resolve issues
<nomic> why
<user> no I don
<user> oops
<user> No, I don't have any issues, but I want the latest bios
<user> mine is 14 versions old
<user> I just flashed the bios on my DVD player a few days ago and now I can play some DVD's that were not working....
<user> so maybe there is some updates or patches for this PC that will improve some things....
<user> who knows
<user> The only thing wrong with this laptop is that the batter will not charge at all... and the bios won't fix that.
<user> battery
<carl__> hi
<user> howdy
<carl__> How is the world treating everyone?
<user> shitty, it's raining here
<user> and my basement gets wet when it rains
<carl__> bright and sunny, might hit 100 degrees here in the high desert (3800ft)
<user> must be arizona
<carl__> west texas
<user> says it's only 89 in w. texas
<user> https://weather.com/maps/ustemperaturemap
<carl__> sorry, possible this weekend. June is hot as hell here.
<user> I lived in San Antonio for a while... that heat sometimes hits you in the face hard when you go outside
<Mordoc_Mystery> 20C and sunny in Calgary...
<carl__> i bet your skin pores are clean, for the humidity lol
<user> well it's a little clammy in minnesota right now
<carl__> Don't worry Calgary...no plans to invade Canada this year, maybe next year...
<user> Apparently after this election, plenty of people are moving to canada
<carl__> Are there alternatives to vote for?
<carl__> Canada = no guns!
<user> You can't have a gun in Canada?
<user> kinda lame
<user> How would you hunt? with a spear?
<carl__> Hillery wants those guns!
<user> well, she just represents the status quo.... so no change really with her
<user> trump is a wild card, could be good, could be disaster
<Mordoc_Mystery> We don't mind guns, just not handguns and semi-automatics. Hunting rifles are okay with us...
<Mordoc_Mystery> The one that has made us laugh the most is the Canadian/US dating site, MapleMatch.
<user> semi-automatics are not necessary, but I think handguns are ok
<Mordoc_Mystery> For those seeking Canadians and a reason to move to Canada.
<Mordoc_Mystery> My wife is a Minnesotan, from Elk River...
<user> I know the place
<user> just north of me by 20 minutes
<carl__> Gun Control means never having to say... I missed you!
<Mordoc_Mystery> Pretty country...
<user> maybe 30 minutes
<user> well, the only thing that bothers me is that the goverment and police have them, so if it's okay for them, then it should be ok for the citizens as well.
<user> if you want to ban guns, then ban them for everyone
<carl__> Canada has breath-taking country.
<user> does canada have socialized medicine?
<Mordoc_Mystery> It's just a different history and culture this side of the 49th. I don't think I have any perspective on the US issues.
<Mordoc_Mystery> It does, single payer type system.
<user> if you make 100,000 per year in Canada, what do you have left after all your taxes are paid?
<Mordoc_Mystery> Depends on the province, taxes are less in the prairie provinces than Ontario and Quebec. It would be in the 30 to 40% range in Alberta
<user> hmmm... Do you have property taxes?
<Mordoc_Mystery> Yep.
<user> I guess I am just trying to figure out what the benefit to living in Canada would be vs. the U.S. or somewhere else like Europe (somewhere stable)
<Mordoc_Mystery> Average house in my community is around $3,000 per year CDN.
<Mordoc_Mystery> Hard to say. I've lived in the US and liked the area and the people. The job is what got me back to Canada.
<Mordoc_Mystery> I was just in the UK, and while wages were higher the cost of living was considerably higher as well.
<user> I visited Paris a few years ago for 17 days, and housing in the city is crazy expensive
<Mordoc_Mystery> Yep, my experience as well.
<miguel_> hello
<user> I program, so I can pretty much work from anywhere
<user> I don't really care where I live, I would just like to find someplace less polluted.
<miguel_> Algún español o de habla hispana?
<user> no say
<mooot> Is there any way to use updated flash on an older laptop with ubuntu? I normally use firefox but I downloaded Chromium since Chrome isn't supporting 32 bit anymore. I heard to use the pepper plug in, but it wasn't in the application centre and it didn't seem to fix anything after I manually installed it
<user> no ente endo
<Mordoc_Mystery> mooot, Not that I know of. Given that Adobe has abandoned Linux I think you're out of luck.
<markus__> Hallo
<user> Why would you want to use flash? I thought it was dying.
<user> I don't visit sites that have flash...
<mooot> Yeah, that's why I was trying to use some kind of Chrome browser since that's what most people are using that for flash, but I couldn't seem to find the plug in I needed to have it work with Chromium
<user> I don't visit sites that use silverlight either
<user> You can't put 64-bit mate on your older laptop? I run it on mine and it works just fine.
<miguel_> I need help please
<user> I have an old HP pavilion g4
<mooot> Well when I tried to it wouldn't work
<mooot> There was some kind of error
<Mordoc_Mystery> user, That's one of things that I like about Southern Alberta. Pretty, weather is okay for the most part, lots of parks and such near by.
<user> for mine, I had to install ubuntu mate 15.1 64bit
<user> then run the software updater to 16.04
<miguel_> I uograde to Ubuntu Mate 16 and now i can,t install nothing
<user> download software center
<user> miguel
<markus__> good bye
<miguel_> I try all
<user> system>administration>software botique
<user> MORE SOFTWARE>SOFTWARE
<user> then install it.
<user> What kind of job would bring you back to Canada?
<miguel_> okey
<miguel_> thank you very much
<user> you are welcome
<user> I am going to go play a little TeamFortress2 mordoc, see you later.
<miguel_> installArchives() failed: Selecting previously unselected package libappstream3:i386.
<jakub__> hello
<jakub__> after installation of ubuntu mate there is no splashscreen during startup. is it normal? i see such screen during shutdown.
<gordonjcp> hmm
<gordonjcp> suspending a laptop, swapping its hard drive, and powering back up is, uhm
<gordonjcp> yeah, think I'll just reboot and fsck, there
<ubuntu-mate> pregunta
<ubuntu-mate> somebody speak spanish_
<ubuntu-mate> _
#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-04
<mooot> Is there anyway to download Puffin for a laptop on 32-bit Ubuntu?
<nomic> whats puffin
<nomic> what install / format / source platform is it .. there are many types (possible)
<mooot> It's a browser that has updated flash, and it's normally for mobile but there's ways to get it onto a computer
<nomic> .. flash
<mooot> Yes like Chrome
<nomic> chrome is fast, small - if it has flash, flash will be up to date
<nomic> chrome works on linux / mate ... but not so well on raspberry pi .. chrome is a resource hog (even written by google) -- because browsers in general are 'kludges'
<mooot> I couldn't get chrome because it doesn't support 32-bit anymore and my laptop is very old
<mooot> I have chromium but flash still isn't working with it
<pilne> on a past install, i had to use the flashplayer in the repo to get some flash sites to work even in chrome
<pilne> but i haven't used that site, and probably won't again, so i haven't tried it recently.
 * nomic graduating way from browser as much as possible in useage -- is a resource hog .. the raspberry pi 3 is fast but they are minimal systems/low resource (1.5 watt etc)
<nomic> browsers, no
<nomic> use livestreamer / omxplayer to stream video / news -- is far far better (HD)
 * nomic recently got european cup final live in HD , courtesy of google/BT , on raspberry pi 3, in HD :)
<nomic> so cool
<nomic> cmd was livestreamer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irm8Ptgzowg best --player omxplayer --fifo --player-args "{filename}"
<nomic> = link for live
<nomic> not live now
<nomic> pipes livestreamer -> omxplayer = the HD player for mate/pi3 .. is kodi but cmd line
<nomic> livestreamer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y60wDzZt8yg best --player omxplayer --fifo --player-args "--win \"768 600 1920 1200\" {filename}"  <- with window
<mate|11545> any body here
<nomic> yes
<mp40> hello
<mp40> whats up?
<nomic> imo the raspberry pi 3 replaces pcs
<nomic> pcs = huge ineffficient, power sucking hunks of metal
<huh> yo
<huh> anyone active in here/
<huh> ?
<huh> or is everyone away
<Guest72732> hello
<nomic> hi
<Guest72732> I have a not so serious question
<nomic> go for it
<Guest72732> nomic (no microphone)?
<nomic> no
<nomic> 'nomadic'
<Guest72732> I wanted to connect my iphone to ubuntu MATE, and was going to install libimobiledevice, unless someone else had a better idea?
<nomic> no idea, there is ubuntu forums, efficient way of asking questions -- also that (package), question, can be asked in #ubuntu, which is far busier (1900 peeps always in there)
<nomic> ubuntu forums, ubuntu mate forums
<Guest72732> thanks, ill give it a shot. You dont have an iphone?
<Guest72732> what is your phone OS and how well does it connect to your computer?
<Guest72732> the reason I ask is.
<nomic> no
<Guest72732> UBUNTU mate, see the phone, but when I download the photos, it only finds like 20% of them...
<nomic> android connects v well to linux -- adb
<Guest72732> and I need to download all of them to free up space on my iphone
<nomic> i dunno
 * nomic would adb into it -- adb terminal , can't remember
<nomic> = navigate around file system
<nomic> phone = file system, linux
<nomic> could probably mount it
<nomic> it's not 'ubuntu mate', specifically
<nomic> mate gives you the mate desktop, which is similar to, but different from, debian/ubuntu
<Guest72732> ok
<Guest72732> let me ask this
<nomic> must be a # of different ways to look @ files on phone
<nomic> sounds (20%), like the specific app you are using isn't working
<Guest72732> what is the difference between installing ubuntu and adding the mate desktop repository or installing mate from the very start
<nomic> if you can see the files, you should be able to get them
<nomic> "the mate desktop repository"?
<nomic> what is that
<nomic> i would install mate, 100%
<nomic> ubuntu has its own window manager system
<nomic> the diff?
<nomic> ubuntu mate installs the ubuntu mate distro
<nomic> if you had ubuntu installed, -- not even sure if just the mate desktop goes onto it
<nomic> = ubuntu / mate desktop
<nomic> mate install = mate distro/desktop
<nomic> desktop = gui .. window manager
<Guest72732> mate is just the window manager
<Guest72732> or is there a benefit to installing mate
<nomic> really
<nomic> benefit = 'because the winwo manager is bundled/configured'
<nomic> also, would think
<nomic> that it is not the same .. that the mate install gives you a specific ubuntu, not just the window manager
<nomic> pretty sure of that
<nomic> because things are avail on it, that are not in the standard ubuntu
<Guest72732> like the unity browser
<nomic> im sure of that, 100%
<nomic> dunno what
<Guest72732> unity window manager i mean
 * nomic doesnt' run browswer on raspberry pi desktop
<nomic> runs it on laptop
<nomic> browsers = huge bloat/inefficiency/resource hog/buggy
<nomic> running pi3s v happy as desktop systems, but browsers are not adequate
<nomic> its not the pi3, it's the browser software -- they are all a mess (even chrome)
<Guest72732> I have a pi2
<nomic> are you using it
<Guest72732> not right now
<Guest72732> this is on a laptop
 * nomic has them ask network/desktop systems
<Guest72732> an older laptop
<Guest72732> 2.3 ghz duo core
 * nomic has xubuntu on laptop, mate on desktops, NFS
<Guest72732> 3gig ram
<Guest72732> 320gig HDD
<nomic> strange amount of ram
<Guest72732> 1 2gig chip
<Guest72732> 1 1 gig chip
<Guest72732> I have two slots... it's just what I had lying around
<nomic> uhu
<nomic> ddr2 rite
<Guest72732> PC3 I think
<Guest72732> I can't remember
<Guest72732> let me sudo dmidecode and see if that tells me
<nomic> is ram info
<nomic> thanks for command, handy
<nomic> wow - lots of system info
<nomic>         Family: Core 2 Duo
<nomic> these are slow processors rite
<Guest72732> yes
<Guest72732> core 2 duo's were on a lot of older macbooks
<nomic> this program (dmidecode), recognises everything
<Guest72732> Memory Device
<Guest72732> 	Array Handle: 0x0014
<Guest72732> 	Error Information Handle: No Error
<Guest72732> 	Total Width: 64 bits
<Guest72732> 	Data Width: 64 bits
<Guest72732> 	Size: 4096 MB
<Guest72732> 	Form Factor: SODIMM
<Guest72732> 	Set: None
<Guest72732> 	Locator: DIMM0
<Guest72732> 	Bank Locator: BANK 1
<Guest72732> 	Type: DDR3
<Guest72732> 	Type Detail: Synchronous
<Guest72732> 	Speed: 1067 MHz
<Guest72732> 	Manufacturer: 0x04CD
<Guest72732> 	Serial Number: 0x00000000
<Guest72732> 	Asset Tag: Unknown
<Guest72732> 	Part Number: 0x46332D3130363636434C392D344742535100
<nomic> works on pc, not on pi
<nomic> # dmidecode 3.0
<Guest72732> oh, I am on a different computer
<nomic> Scanning /dev/mem for entry point.
<nomic> # No SMBIOS nor DMI entry point found, sorry.
<Guest72732> I have ubuntu mate on 3 different machines
<Guest72732> my bad, this is a macbook
<Guest72732> this laptop has 8 gig of ram installed but it only recognized 6gig
<Guest72732> you have a pi3/
<Guest72732> ?
<nomic> yes
<Guest72732> what do you use it for?
<Guest72732> just for fun?
<nomic> desktop .. development
<nomic> no .. has replaced pcs, given me permanent NFS
<Guest72732> it's your main computer?
<nomic>  04:48:23 up 15 days, 13:54,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<nomic> was always losing things
<nomic> no
<nomic> i type on laptop, use x2x to drift mouse cursor across
<nomic> to desktop (mate)
<nomic> laptop = xubuntu (for now), could be mate
<nomic> nfs mounts on laptop -- development
<nomic> is an advance
<Guest72732> I always crash my pi2 memory card and have to reinstall it
<Guest72732> like once a month, because I don't shut it down properly
<nomic> you seem to be messing about with hardware
 * nomic doesn't touch it
<nomic> you mean the SD
<Guest72732> yes
<nomic> if you pull plug while it is urnning heavy things on fs - will brok it
<Guest72732> it's very unstable
<nomic> bork
<Guest72732> yep
<Guest72732> I have noticed
 * nomic has hard drive usb
<nomic> noway I store things on the pi3 sd card
<nomic> it is just for boot/apps
<nomic> if the plug gets pulled on it, no problems really
<nomic> power has gone off
<nomic> no problems
<nomic> also, I find, just use the installed 8gb card
<nomic> nothing larger
<nomic> they are robust, IMO
<Guest72732> how big usb drive? 32?
<nomic> 500g
<Guest72732> jesus
<Guest72732> SSD?
<nomic> why - thats ave
<nomic> no hard drive
<Guest72732> spinning?
<nomic> yeah
<nomic> cos robust
<Guest72732> it can power it?
<nomic> yes
<nomic> 100%
<nomic> no problems
<Guest72732> interesitng
<Guest72732> I would think you would not have enough power to spin it up along with everything else.
<nomic> used to be losing files, or if I bork up my laptop .. takes me a while to get back to working point, not anymore
<nomic> works fine
<Guest72732> I might try it...
<nomic> they're fast - I mean -- my pcs were 9 year old hp workstations
<nomic> these things are 12xfaster
<nomic> more
<nomic> they're excellent
<Guest72732> oh, your Pi has built in wifi
<nomic> they do not run as a "PC". pc software is fugly .. maybe there will be svelte browsers for them -- I use them as server/desktop -- browser on laptop
<nomic> they have built in wifi / bluetooth - mate recognises pi3 wireless out of the box, right away .. wifi on rp3 works from within a tin box (tested)
<Guest72732> I want to try connecting 2 pi's together to make a faster machine
<Guest72732> actually I want to put 4 together
<Guest72732> and see what it can do
<nomic> they are already fast -- they are 4 core
<nomic> each pi3 = 4 core
<nomic> consuming max 1.5watts of power
 * nomic reduced carbon footprint
<nomic> the thing upgraded from 15.04 to 16.04 while I was still working & also playing a HD film -- none of this win 10 crap.  I believe that if you have 'scheduled' your upgrade, and it doesn't do it that night, it will force you to upgrade the following morning, locking up your pc for hours
<nomic> its horrible
<nomic> why people pay for it, I have no idea .. why people use it
<nomic> linux/ubuntu/mate is very very high quality software
<nomic> microsoft release betas that aren't even tested in the market -- the beta release = market test
<nomic> they USE their customer base to force development/release of software "features2
<Guest72732> I never went past windows 7
<nomic> continual marketing to gain $$s, this win 10 release is "churn" .. they have to stir things up because a good proportion of their customer base are happy with XP, even
<Guest72732> I tried 8 a few times and didn't like it
<nomic> within their model, they are failing, in that they cannot compete with their own products -- they cannot actually provide anything over and above FS/GUI .. and they are OUT of mobile -- where they have to compete, it's found that they cannot compete
<Guest72732> I liked XP too... but if I need to use windows for anything, I have a 7 machine lying around for emergencies
<nomic> they exist as PC licensing monopoly, nothing else
<nomic> IMO, m$ is AOL now
<Guest72732> sometimes I use it for specific games, sometimes I use to for .NET development
<Guest72732> not too much else
<Guest72732> well aol was a one trick pony, windows has office software, server software and many other things that companies are 'locked' into.
<Guest72732> so they are not going to die like AOL did.
<Guest72732> or at least not that fast.
<nomic> pc sales are declining 17% now, yearly
<nomic> they are being eaten up fast by mobile
<Guest72732> well nobody needs to keep upgrading....
<Guest72732> I get 5 years out of my computers at a minimum
<nomic> that was their model
<nomic> win 10 will be subscription
<nomic> they cannot survive with win 11, 12
<nomic> people are sick of it
<nomic> people have had enough
<Guest72732> I agree with you there.
<nomic> that'll be the bombshell in a couple years or less "subscription"
<Guest72732> windows 11 would have to be pretty spectacular for people to go to it.
<nomic> win 10 = service
<nomic> it has stopped with 10 .. also , they are integrating all their shit into 10 (xbox even) .. mobile is DEAD
<nomic> they killed nokia
<nomic> totally, it took them 3 years to destroy nokia
<Guest72732> mobile has never been windows strong point.
<nomic> the surface is a piece of shit -- they cannot even get that working -- "premium", they have it
<Guest72732> I liked the 'idea' of the surface, but then they went and messed it all up....
<nomic> nothing, apart from a marginally funtional PC desktop OS, Has been their strong point
<Guest72732> I wish mac would allow mice on ipads
<Guest72732> and sd cards
<Guest72732> I would be very happy
<Guest72732> I would use an iPad as my whole computer and just hook it upto a cinema display when I wanted a larger screen.
<Guest72732> which is kind of what the surface was supposed to do...
<Guest72732> I still will get a surface 3, but put ubuntu on it.
<Guest72732> a 'used' surface 3
<Guest72732> they have to be getting cheap by now
<Guest72732> I am going to check out. it's 11pm here and I need some sleep... talk to you later!
<mate|33063> hey guys, just got 16.04 mate running on my rpi3 and i'm getting some delayed HDMI audio sounds, and others are not playing at all
<mate|33063> any body know wtf
<nomic> rite, use only omxplayer to play media files
<nomic> wtf is not using "omxplayer"
<nomic> omxplayer filename.mp3,mp4 avi, flv etc
<nomic> optimised for rp3, hardware --- nothing else is
<mate|33063> @nomic I'm full mate desktop, wishing to play sound through the browser. I know omxplayer works, I'm looking to do more
<nomic> do not use browser
<nomic> nothing will work through browser -- the browser media is not optimised for rp3
<nomic> you need omxplayer
<nomic> youtube-dl , play
<nomic> or find a smaller browser
<nomic> or go to forums and ask around - common question
<mate|33063> hmm, okay -- just real quick, does this look normal?
<mate|33063> $ aplay -l
<mate|33063> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<mate|33063> card 0: ALSA [bcm2835 ALSA], device 0: bcm2835 ALSA [bcm2835 ALSA]
<mate|33063>   Subdevices: 8/8
<mate|33063>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<mate|33063>   Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
<mate|33063>   Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
<mate|33063>   Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
<mate|33063>   Subdevice #4: subdevice #4
<mate|33063>   Subdevice #5: subdevice #5
<mate|33063>   Subdevice #6: subdevice #6
<mate|33063>   Subdevice #7: subdevice #7
<nomic> my soln has been to use omxplayer for media (HD it plays) ... and not use broswer
<nomic> no idea
<nomic> dont' know what 'aplay is
<nomic> alsa = sound mixer
<nomic> you maybe ask on forum -
<nomic> ubuntu forums ubuntu mate forums, raspberry pi
<mate|33063> alsa isn't a sound mixer, i'll ask there
<nomic> because this is for general mate qs.
<nomic> alsamixer?
<nomic> nm.
<nomic> i have perfect media playback, using omxplayer
<nomic> the browser = huge overhead
<nomic> for a device with 1gb of RAM
<mate|33063> @nomic it's working fine for me
<nomic> what browser
<mate|33063> i just have to sort out the idiotic alsa pulseaudio mess that is always a pain with HDMI
<mate|33063> i'm using firefox, believe it or not, chatting with you now
<nomic> what browser sfotwre chrome, ff, what
<nomic> midori
<nomic> ah
<nomic> wow
<nomic> is it fast neough
<nomic> enough for browsing etc
<nomic> part from playback
<nomic> I do not lookk @ this anymore
<mate|33063> been fine so far, just can't get PA to sink the audio or something
<mate|33063> half the time it works, but not for what i need
<nomic> whats sink the audio, & PA
<dooley> Hello ouroumov, if you are here
<dooley> is anyone here experienced with Promise raid controllers?
<dooley> or raid in general
<dooley> hello
<dooley> anyone here
<gordonjcp> dooley: loads of people
<dooley> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dooley> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dooley> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dooley>                                                                m,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<dooley>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<dooley> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<dooley> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<dooley> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,                               ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<dooley> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<dooley>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<dooley>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
<dooley>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
<dooley>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<dooley> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
<dooley>                                                                                                ..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<dooley> ..........................................................
<dooley>                                                                        ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<dooley> .............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<dooley> ................................
<dooley> sorry, cats on keyboards while I get ice cream. must have been after my mouse....lol
<dooley> I have a system I got that has a promise controller, I was wanting to boot to a live distro of ubuntu on it to check out the system with something I am familiar with. how do I bypass the controller, I never see a bios access screen, press XX to enter setup
<gordonjcp> what's worse is when your terminal goes apeshit for no readily apparent reason
<gordonjcp> until you work out that you have two tmuxes attached, and the cat is sitting in the workshop typing stuff
<mate|4875> Hi guys, i have a little problem, i'm installing 16.04 from usb and in the presentation during install I don't see the progress bar
<mate|4875> it's been almost an hour and it is still in the presentation but I don't know if it has crashed or if is it still working... is this normal?
<mate|4875> when the pointer is on the screen It changes to the "working" round pointer
<ubuntu-mate> Mia asp akh oal muil desua
<ubuntu-mate> Jast cano veto decamentente
<ubuntu-mate> uha
<pilne> so how sorry am I going to be if I install a program that needs qt4/5 in my ubuntu mate lol
<tytan> Hello everyone. Being a little geeky I want tu use the Pi 2 as a secondary workstation using a lovely old EIZO 4:3 display (1280X1024). I want tu use Ubuntu-Mate 16.04 on it. Is even the Pi release LTS?
<alek> hello
<tytan> hi
<Guest81245> i ve just installed ubuntu mate on my laptop
<tytan> nice
<Guest81245> but i do not know why, it gets quite slow when i m on youtube.
<tytan> what's you machine?
<Guest81245> the pc is not very powerfull
<tytan> *your
<Guest81245> one sec i find the details
<Guest81245> is hp655 laptop 4gb ram
<tytan> do you know your cpu, ram and gpu?
<Guest81245> Amd E2 processor 1,7gh
<Guest81245> yes
<tytan> ok, are you using flash or html5 for playback?
<Guest81245> how do i know ?
<Guest81245> i ve used chromiun and firefox
<tytan> right click the video on youtube
<Guest81245> it is written
<Guest81245> about the html5 player
<Guest81245> the things is that even if the video is fully loaded (good wifi) every 5/8 sec it stops for 1sec or more and then carry on...
<tytan> ok, strange. I don't know if your system is powerful enough for youtube. AMD E series are just cheap not good. My suggestion would be trying different distros like standard Ubuntu, Linux Mint 17 or Fedora 23 as a live system from usb and see if there is any difference ...
<Guest81245> i have tried ubuntu 16LTS and was much more slow. so i read online and i found out about ubuntu mate
<Guest81245> do you think the problem is the processor AMD E?
<Guest81245> or can i check something from the terminal
<tytan> I think so. But I may be wrong. If you want something lightweight, try Lubuntu, Xubuntu or Bunsenlabs which is my favourite on weak hardware :)
<Guest81245> but for the other things it seems quite smooth
<ouroumov> I have a 1.6 GHz processor and some things are slow, such as firefox
<Guest81245> off course it is not so fsuper fast but works well
<Guest81245> yes firefox is very slow
<tytan> might be aswell a driver issue of your radeon integrated graphics
<ouroumov> I don't really mind though, so I haven't checked other browsers for comparison
<Guest81245> any solution for the driver issue?
<tytan> I use Vivaldi 1.2 at the moment
<tytan> Guest81245: The ubuntu mate should have a utility for installing proprietary drivers
<ouroumov> Guest81245, what window manager are you using (check in MATE Tweak -> Windows)
<Guest81245> one sec
<ouroumov> tytan, there's no AMD proprietary for 16.04
<tytan> ouroumov: oh, right xD
<Guest81245> i have marco soft compositor. is it good?
<tytan> I think I may run into the same problem when I run ubuntu-mate on my Pi2 next weak as a desktops os
<Guest81245> but mate is not so heavy, should not do that
<Guest81245> is it better an old intel core 2 duo for ubuntu and AMD E ?
<ouroumov> Guest81245, try using Marco + Compton
<ouroumov> Should help with video tearing at the very least
<tytan> why is ubuntu mate 16.04 for rpi2 no lts? ^^
<Guest81245> marco + compton what is it?
<Guest81245> what does it change?
<braeden> helo people
<braeden> will anyone talk to me
<braeden> will anyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubuntu-mate_> so?
<us1oh1> I installed Ubuntu mate alongside OSX on the first intel iMac 32bit using rEFIt and things are going good except no WiFi and it will not shut down it just hangs when it gets back to the residual text screen from startup.
<Bokmuske> And does it say anything useful on that text screen?
<us1oh1> Nope it is the screen left over from boot I assumed that was a terminal output from the OS
<us1oh1> Almost all of the time it adds nothing to the text
<Bokmuske> So, no "Could not close down something or other." Drat.
<us1oh1> Nothing...
<Bokmuske> Have you tried whether it does restart, rather than shutdown?
<us1oh1> I have to hold the power button for for seconds. then I can reboot whichever way I like all runs fine until next shutdown in U M
<us1oh1> four seconds
<Bokmuske> Sorry; that was sloppy wording: Have you checked what happens if you select "Restart" rather than "Shut-Down" (you option descriptions may vary)? Does it do as it is told, or does it hang in that situation as well?
<us1oh1> No joy there either
<us1oh1> It takes the same path to oblivion
<us1oh1> Could I use terminal and and request shutdown verbose?
<Bokmuske> I'm not sure. I'm not an expert on shutdowns; my computers usually have something to do even when I'm not there.
<Bokmuske> But if nothing important is running, by any means try.
<us1oh1> Well I dual boot so.... I'm shutting down from terminal will return
<Akuli> you can shut down with the terminal
<Akuli> sudo poweroff
<Akuli> that simple
<Bokmuske> Yes, but the point was whether it would do verbose to see why it didn't actually shut down.
<us1oh1> Shutdown did leave a message that said it was going for poweroff now... but it did not power off...
<us1oh1> I expect it's a driver thing with the iMac hardware... maybe I should get the WiFi straightened out first and see if it knows more about my hardware then...
<Bokmuske> Well, at least you know it really tries to power down.
<Bokmuske> Driver would seem likely then.
<us1oh1> So, I did see a message from the system... one line saying it was going to poweroff now...
<us1oh1> I ex[ected it'd got the message... it needs to find the power switch...
<Bokmuske> At the very least looking at the Wifi first will keep you from banging your head against the same situation allt he time.
<us1oh1> So where do I go to have it search for WiFi Driver ?
<Paddy_NI> I hate to say this but Ubuntu-* 16.04 is by far the worst Ubuntu release I have used
<Paddy_NI> In most cases performance is worse and quite a large number of things just don't work at all
<nomic> please
<nomic> that is not the case
<nomic> not here, anyway -- the upgrade has been seamless - the performance has not been affected
<Paddy_NI> It has been for me and several of my clients that I convinced to let me switch
<nomic> well go somewhere else to talk about it -- this is for support, nothing else
<Paddy_NI> I am venting my grievances and looking for support
<Paddy_NI> Thanks for the welcome
<nomic> I disagree, totally -- it is not the case that there are any issues at all with 16.04.  I have tested it to destruction
<nomic> go away
<Paddy_NI> Okay you are a real charmer, sorry to hurt your feelings. I should really get to forming a question however
<Paddy_NI> My touchpad on a ThinkPad T420 now jumps randomly about the page and more often than not shoots straight to the top of the browser window
<nomic> you need to deactiveate your touch with ..
<Paddy_NI> I have confirmed this does not do this on two previous releases
<nomic> "xinput" command
<nomic> that is, to disable the thinkpad button
<nomic> it is that facility which is causing problem
<Paddy_NI> nomic, Your answer is to disable my touchpad>
<nomic> no
<nomic> to disable the button
<nomic> do you use the button
<nomic> the red button
<Paddy_NI> Button?
<nomic> on the thinkpad
<nomic> ok - you do not have one
<nomic> you can also used "synclient"
<Paddy_NI> The little nipple works just fine
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<nomic> synclient has parameters such as "maxtaptime"
<nomic> set up script:
<nomic> #!/bin/bash
<nomic> synclient MaxTapTime=0
<nomic> synclient MaxDoubleTapTime=0
<nomic> synclient VertEdgeScroll=0
<nomic> that will tune your touchpad
<nomic> in that it does not respond to double taps .. does not ahve edge scrolling etc
<Paddy_NI> I appreciate your help but this is crazy
<nomic> why
<Paddy_NI> Are you kidding me?
<nomic> I set it up & the cursor does not have problems
<nomic> is that a question
<Paddy_NI> Yes are you taking the piss?
<nomic> do you have to configure any OS?
<nomic> any os, do you have to set certain configurations
<nomic> why is it "crazy"
<Paddy_NI> I need to reduce the functionality of my device so the new os can work the touchpad?
<nomic> you are not receptive to ifnormation which would resolve your issue
<nomic> i said, that you leave the button alone
<nomic> synclient
<nomic> stops issues that you have
<nomic> you are not listening
<nomic> bye
<Paddy_NI> By regressing my hardware capability
<Paddy_NI> Well that was delightful
<nomic> go to a forum, ask ether e-  ubuntu forum - ubuntu mate forum
<nomic> its a debian/linux issue -- go to #ubuntu (busier)
<nomic> as I told you - the #!/bin/bash
<nomic> synclient MaxTapTime=0
<nomic> synclient MaxDoubleTapTime=0
<nomic> synclient VertEdgeScroll=0
<nomic> ^ that script
<nomic> will resolve your issue
<nomic> 100%
<nomic> good day.
<Paddy_NI> I wonder if it appears on Launchpad and why a fix has not been issued over the software updater
<nomic> its not an issue, you just need to restrict certain features on your touchpad iwth synclient
<Paddy_NI> Why?
<nomic> if you type "synclient -l"
<nomic> you see a lengthy list of touchpad settings
<nomic> because there are touchpad settings
<nomic> flexibility
<Paddy_NI> No I mean why must I do this with 16.04 which you said works without issue?
<Paddy_NI> Just moments ago
<nomic> did you have to do it with 15.04?
<Paddy_NI> Nope
<Paddy_NI> First time ever
<Paddy_NI> Totally new information
<nomic> ask on forum
<nomic> but try issuing that script
<Paddy_NI> Thanks for your help nomic but honestly none of this should be necessary
<Paddy_NI> Worked before so stop breaking things on an LTS
<Paddy_NI> I will have a look through LP
<Paddy_NI> And the forums as you said
<Paddy_NI> Cheers
<nomic> type synclient -l and report the results
<nomic> into this
<nomic> with pastebin
<nomic> you will find that "vertedgescroll" is set to 1
<nomic> it should be zero
<Paddy_NI> Is synclient specifically for the touchpad?
<nomic> have you tried the command
<nomic> yes
<nomic> it is , as I have said , all the settings for your touchpad
<nomic> is that the only problem that you have
<Paddy_NI> Graphic performance is an order of magnitude worse
<Paddy_NI> On the thinkpad too
<Paddy_NI> I will keep it to my own laptop for now
<Paddy_NI> I also have issues with my desktop my clients laptops and desktops too
<Paddy_NI> As I said
<nomic> make forum post, well phrased -- complain there
<nomic> ubuntu forums, ubuntu mate forums
<Paddy_NI> I am just exploring that right now
<nomic> is more efficient than ehre, where there are minimal people sometimes during day --
<Paddy_NI> nomic, "vertedgescroll" was set to 0 as defined by the mouse and touchpad gui
<Paddy_NI> Not 1 as you said
<nomic> ok
<nomic> maxtaptime?
<Paddy_NI> This has nothing to do with the edge scroll I would have detected that quite quickly
<nomic> should be zero
<Paddy_NI> 180
<Paddy_NI> With tap time
<Paddy_NI> Does that disable touchpad tapping
<nomic> set   MaxTapTime              = 0
<nomic> should be zero
<nomic>   HorizEdgeScroll         = 0
<nomic> should be
<nomic> 15.04 is still in support, until you resolve issues with 16.04 -- post bug report even -- get dialogue going in ubuntu forums
<Paddy_NI> nomic, Will reducing MaxTapTime to 0 disable my ability to tap/double tap with the touchpad?
<nomic> yes
<Paddy_NI> If so I now have to change how I use my habits specifically for 16.04
<nomic> you really use that?
<Paddy_NI> Which you said works flawlessly
<Paddy_NI> Yes
<Paddy_NI> and apparently now I have to disable the thinkpad stick/nipple too
<Paddy_NI> Which I periodically like to use
<nomic> i said that
<nomic> before I knew you used it
<Paddy_NI> Tell me how much of my laptop will remain functional after all this
<nomic> seemd like it was maybe being affected while typking
<Paddy_NI> nomic, No that is something idiots do sadly
<nomic> you are approaching everything negatively -- why do you use ubuntu - are you not an enthusiast?
<nomic> go back to 15.04, it has many months left, of support
<Paddy_NI> nomic, I am, however had you not emphatically extolled how wonderful 16.04 was at the start I would most likely have approached this with a very different attitude
<Paddy_NI> I have been using Ubuntu since warty
<nomic> if you have depoyed clients/situations, you should not have upgraded without checking
<Paddy_NI> nomic, To an LTS
<Paddy_NI> Yes apparently so
<Paddy_NI> Hence why I am calling it the worst yet
<Paddy_NI> I am however not beyond finding out out to fix the issues
<nomic> 15.04 = supported to jan 2016
<Paddy_NI> I am just a little disgusted that is all
<Paddy_NI> Then another upgrade is required
<Paddy_NI> Not really a solution is it
<Paddy_NI> No harm to you
<nomic> post to forum say  DISGUSTED <- do it in block capitals, it's like shouting
<Paddy_NI> lol
<Paddy_NI> Yeah that will work
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<nomic> go back to 15.04
<Paddy_NI> "COMPUTER NOT WORKING"
<nomic> you have deployed to live stuff , without checking a distro upgrade
<Paddy_NI> XD
<nomic> you have two faults, speed & the mouse issue, both could be resolved, by addressing methodically, forums etc.
<Paddy_NI> nomic, I have more than 2
<Paddy_NI> nomic, I have MANY
<nomic> make list, prioritise
<Paddy_NI> Copying data to a usb pen drive almost completely locks up my laptop too
<pilne> i copied 20gigs over usb2.0 the other day on mate 16.04 and i didn't notice any slowdown in browsing, or editing/compiling some code while doing it?
<Paddy_NI> pilne, I wish that was true here
<pilne> i don't have much on here, atom, kodi, steam, firefox, chrome, some node.js stuff, and the golang tools.
<Paddy_NI> And caja has crashed
<Paddy_NI> lovely
<Paddy_NI> nomic, Hi pal!
<Paddy_NI> :-D
<nomic> hi
 * Paddy_NI spins
<Paddy_NI> What is your role within the Ubuntu community nomic if you do not mind my asking?
<nomic> my 'role;?
<nomic> uswer
<nomic> user
<Paddy_NI> nomic, Ah I thought that, I was wondering whether or not you if you were active within the forums, bug tracker etc
<Paddy_NI> nomic, Using Linux long?
<nomic> yep
<nomic> xubuntu/mate
<nomic> pi3s
<Paddy_NI> I am awaiting my Pi3
<nomic> y i can't believe its 'slow' 16.04 = zippy on pi3
 * nomic running pi3s as desktop pcs
<nomic> 100%
<gordonjcp> oh hey, I've got an orange pi
<Paddy_NI> It ran fantastically well on the Pi2
<gordonjcp> I should go and play with that
<Paddy_NI> gordonjcp, I wonder what compatibility with RPi hats are like with those
<Paddy_NI> nomic, Ideally I would use a Pi3 as a dlna server
<Paddy_NI> nomic, I wonder how it fairs when faced with transcoding tasks
<Paddy_NI> Minidlna is a wonderful program
<nomic> no idea what that is
 * nomic around python only
<Paddy_NI> Minidlna is a dlna server
<gordonjcp> yeah
<gordonjcp> it's pretty good
<nomic> googled it .. dlna?
<gordonjcp> I found it had a tendency to freak out and not actually pick up new files
<Paddy_NI> I wish it was installed by default in Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> Paddy_NI: that wouldn't make a lot of sense
<Paddy_NI> gordonjcp, That is to no with the inotify interval
<nomic> Digital Living Network Alliance?
<gordonjcp> Paddy_NI: yeah
<Paddy_NI> nomic, UPNP-AV
<gordonjcp> I don't use it now though
<Paddy_NI> stream videos, music, pictures across the network
<gordonjcp> since I'm playing stuff back with Kodi, I just mount it with NFS
<Paddy_NI> If paired with "BubbleUPnP Server" on desktop and BubbleUPnP on android it is a must
 * nomic uses 'omxplayer'
<Paddy_NI> gordonjcp, I was considering going that route
<Paddy_NI> nomic, On android?
 * nomic blasting smashing pumpkins thru it
<gordonjcp> Paddy_NI: sshfs is handy too
<nomic> pi3/mate
<Paddy_NI> gordonjcp, Absolutely
<Paddy_NI> nomic, I must look it up
<nomic> = mplayer for HD on pi3
<Paddy_NI> nomic, How does mpv fair?
<nomic> mpv files?
<Paddy_NI> Nope
<Paddy_NI> mpv is the new kid on the block that seems to be taking over from mplayer
<Paddy_NI> nomic, The license for restricted hardware based decoding on the Pi is super cheap last I checked
<Paddy_NI> £2.40
<Paddy_NI> Super cheap
<Paddy_NI> I bought my father a RPi 1 model A+ for his bday quite a while back, it is now his media center
<Paddy_NI> nomic, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/mpv
<Paddy_NI> gordonjcp, The problem with your setup is that whichever device you have kodi installed on would also need to be able to decode the video formats being shared natively. If you use my approach you need never even consider the format of the file as BubbleUPnP Server kicks in and transcodes it on the fly to something that the device will play.
<Paddy_NI> Handy
<Paddy_NI> Unless you are using a htpc or something
<Paddy_NI> Then kodi is good to go providing you have the proper codecs
<gordonjcp> Paddy_NI: but then I need ridiculous CPU and RAM in whatever I'm serving from
<gordonjcp> Paddy_NI: and decoding video is a Solved Problem
<Paddy_NI> gordonjcp, Not at all, I have a crappy atom based netbook doing that
<Paddy_NI> That is it's sole purpose
<Paddy_NI> And it rarely ever gets hot
<gordonjcp> okay then
<Paddy_NI> I guess the intel gpu handles quite a bit of the load
<gordonjcp> tbh I don't see the advantage in transcoding
<gordonjcp> since the media player handles it just fine
<gordonjcp> maybe if I was playing back on my PS3 it would be different
<Paddy_NI> gordonjcp, That would be the kind of use case I was thinking
<Paddy_NI> Or if you wanted to send it to a tv with dlna compliance
<Paddy_NI> Most vary in terms of which formats they support
<gordonjcp> yeah
<gordonjcp> tbh I don't care about that
<Paddy_NI> Ah cool
<gordonjcp> I have Kodi running on a spare Core 2 PC with an NVidia card
<Paddy_NI> More that what you need really
<Paddy_NI> cool
<Paddy_NI> I wonder how difficult it would be to create some sort of chromecast audio alternative with a Pi zero
<Paddy_NI> Just running headless plugged in to the aux port
<Paddy_NI> Jack rather
<Paddy_NI> This must be investigated once I resolve my woes
<Paddy_NI> TEA!
<carl__> Greetings
#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-05
<xerodox> Hi Guys :D
<xerodox> This is mah first time using ubuntu Mate
<xerodox> I was using Crunch Bang
<xerodox> and I just got a new computer today and I figured it was time for a change
<xerodox> How are you all tonight?
<nomic> ok
<nomic> how are you
<nomic> z.
<xerodox>  I am good.
<xerodox> Trying to find a way to pimp my Buntu
<xerodox> need a Xibit type guru to pimp my Buntu Mate.
<don_> first time running ubuntu mate
<santiago_> hi I am new in ubuntu mate, and i wonder if i can install a tree inside the box file manager?
<Guest29838> hello everyone
<mate_> hi
<mate_> i m new here
<mate__> hello
<mate__> everyone here?
<superkuh> Maybe.
<mate__> haha
<mate__> u r administartor?
<mate__> what r u guys doing
<nereazif> hey how ya all doin im having issues its always tellin me i got a system problem everytime i start my pc
<nereazif> can anyone help us out
<nereazif> ill google it thanx anyway apreciate it
<amaroq> haro mates?
<gordonjcp> amaroq: morning
<amaroq> morning
<amaroq> I'm trying to suss out how one would go about creating a forum/site ?
<amaroq> Would I want to create a server and download the phpbb software?
<amaroq> Would I need to download the Ubuntu-server edition or can I simply download and add whatever default packages come with the server edition necessary to setup phpbb forum, to Mate?
<god__> hello
<Paddy_NI> gordonjcp, I installed Ubuntu 16.04 and all of my hardware and software related issues from Ubuntu MATE 16.04 vanished
<amaroq> haro?
<user2635> Within keyboard shortcuts, some entries show XF86Mail for example, for the email client
<user2635> what doe XF86Mail mean?
<user2635> does*
<noah_> 1250
<WireSniffer> Hi all, just thought i would let you know, that just a short while ago, my telegram desktop client for Ubuntu MATE was auto updating, and it downloaded and i pressed update when it asked, but it never actually installed the new version, anyway i removed the ppa thats shows in your software boutique and un-installed telegram client and replaced with ppa:atareao/telegram, then refreshed and it then installed telegram .49 and shows up in
<WireSniffer> Synaptic also. ?
<WireSniffer> so just thought id let you know incase anyone else has problems with telegram update, ppa:flexiondotorg/telegram appears to be problematic ? - this is the one shown in your Software Boutique. thanks
<winston2k> hello
<tripout> <3 mate
<Twikzer> necesito ayuda, acabo de instalar ubuntu mate y no me funciona el sonido
<Bokmuske> Hi, Does anyone know what that telegram desktop client WireSniffer talked about is supposed to be?
<Bokmuske> Twikzer: How, the sound doesn't work?
<Twikzer> no, i put a music video in youtube for try diferent options, its not sound
<Bokmuske> Does de computer make a sound when you do something wrong?
<Twikzer> no
<Twikzer> is like i not connect the sound card, but with ubuntu and windows 7 its sound
<Bokmuske> There's a preference program for sound in the system menu: system/preferences/hardware/sound.
<Twikzer> yep
<Twikzer> i try with de sound ind the monitor, in the external soundcard and in the usb headphones
<Bokmuske> IN the prefs you can try the warning sounds to see if they make sound, and you can check the volume.
<Twikzer> it not hapen nothing
<Bokmuske> And the volume is wide open?
<Twikzer> is full, if it sound something, my neigbour go to wake up (01:11)
<Bokmuske> Oh dear.
<Bokmuske> And you checked the output tab already?
<Bokmuske> (Because you said you tried different output apparatus.)
<Twikzer> yes
<Twikzer> bfff, y go to restart and see what happend
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-29
<gemmanuel22> hi
<karjala_> hi
<deskwizard> Good morning ladies and gentlemen :)
<ouroumov> morning deskwizard
<deskwizard> hi :)
<deskwizard> quick one this morning, long story short, I changed my mouse pointer to the red glass one and put it huge so I can actually find it, I can't see from afar so it helps on the HTPC
<deskwizard> my question is, it's fine pretty much everywhere, but in chrome, the pointer changed to a little white hand so I lose it again
<deskwizard> is that a chrome thing or a pointer thing?
<deskwizard> if I make any sense at all
<ouroumov> Yeah, definitively a chrome thing
<ouroumov> deskwizard, if you're using compiz there's an interesting option you might wanna check out
<ouroumov> gimme a sec
<deskwizard> ouroumov: arff, I thought so
<deskwizard> aight, take your time
<ouroumov> deskwizard, check this out: http://www.hypra.fr/IMG/png/libreoffice_localisateur.png
<deskwizard> ouroumov: Oh and in french too! ;) hehe
<deskwizard> I'll look into that, thank you :)
<ouroumov> deskwizard, yeah sorry French
<ouroumov> I'm trying to find the logs where some dude told me what it was called
<deskwizard> ouroumov: same here mate ;)
<deskwizard> ouroumov: mkay, thanks again, I have to go now, but it'll keep logging while i'm away
<ouroumov> 20530:mars 22 11:20:07 <alexarnaud>	ouroumov_: We use the "show mouse" Compiz module.
<ouroumov> 20531:mars 22 11:20:41 <alexarnaud>	ouroumov_: or we use the comixcursor theme to change the mouse color and we adjust size.
<ouroumov> That was easy ^^
<TaZeR> i agree that ubuntu mate is not only the best ubuntu flavor but the best distro in the whole entire world!
<ouroumov> TaZeR, with whom do you agree? :]
<TaZeR> everyone!
<Jack_Sparrow__> Hoe do I get freenode to redo my password, I reinstalled the OS and forgot to make a note of it
<oerheks> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sendpass >>> /msg NickServ SENDPASS youraccountnamehere
<Jack_Sparrow__> tx, trying now
<oerheks> it seems it have worked, have fun Jack_Sparrow__
<Jack_Sparrow__> tx oerheks
<Jack_Sparrow__> There was a mess up in one of my cap letters that hung me up.  tx for the help.
<scott_> Hello
<scott_> I have a question
<scott_> Im having a problem with some storage
<scott_> Anyone here able to help me?
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> Hello
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> First time here
<bigboss> hello
<bigboss> I have a question about Firestorm Viewer
<bigboss> Can anyone help?
<bigboss> I can not get the voice to work.
<bigboss> can anyone help me at all?
<oerheks> bigboss, sudo apt-get install libalut0 to fix missing voice chat. found @ https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/4k3vlf/how_to_install_firestorm_viewer_on_ubuntu_1604/
<bigboss> I will try taht again. I'm not sure that will work.
<oerheks> me neither,never tried firestorm
<bigboss> Thank you for giving it a look.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-30
<COYOTE> hey all. Quick question.
<COYOTE> Are you still developing ubuntu mate for new world macs?
<ouroumov> COYOTE, new macs are using x86 processors afaik, so yes.
<COYOTE> Sorry by new world macs I mean the classical sense. PowerPC G3, G4, G5
<ouroumov> COYOTE, so no. There is no longer PPC versions of Ubuntu MATE starting from 17.04
<COYOTE> Thank you for the info
<COYOTE> Very sad to hear it tho
<COYOTE> I was about to turn a dual 1.4ghz PowerPC G4 into a firewall, services box
<COYOTE> Thought I could use ubuntu-mate for the long term
<COYOTE> Looking like there's no one left making a modern ppc distro
<ouroumov> If it's for this kind of setup, you can use Ubuntu Server 16.04 which will be supported until 2021
<ouroumov> That said, on this kind of timeframe I don't see the point in using such a power-hungry machine
<ouroumov> You'd be better off with a Zotac box
<COYOTE> Oh that's good to know. Thank you!
<COYOTE> Yeah you're right about the overkill nature of it. But I already have the hardware.
<ouroumov> COYOTE, https://www.zotac.com/us/product/mini_pcs/ci327-nano
<ouroumov> Dual Gigabyte Ethernet
<COYOTE> Yeah that's a nice little box.
<COYOTE> Thanks for the help!
<ouroumov> yw
<kuntal> how to install conky in UM 16.04?
<vishal92> hi.
<ouroumov> hello vishal92
<vishal92> im running ubuntu on my hp notebook now,the problem is power manage.when i use battery every things is good and i have not cpu temp or fan speed problems,but in ac mode there are! now how can i apply same battery mode power manage in ac mode?
<vishal92> ubuntu mate 16.4.2
<ouroumov> vishal92, use the power management settings in System -> Preferences -> Hardware -> Power management
<vishal92> i mean advanced kernel power managment! cpu temp. and fan speed.
<vishal92> ؟
<henanmaqiang1> hello
<Jack_Sparrow__> Hello, Welcome to Ubuntu Mate
<Nosophorus> hello, guys!
<Nosophorus> Guys, my Ubuntu MATE 16.04 is having a problem just after starting up.
<Nosophorus> When I press ALT+F2 to launch an app and start to type, I don't why the text box doesn't gets any text and the text box just freezes.
<Nosophorus> When I press ALT+F2 to launch an app and start to type, I don't know why the text box doesn't gets any text and the text box just freezes.
<Nosophorus> Any clue to solve this problem? :-)
<AtSchool> le paquet php5 n'a pas de version susceptible d'être installée
<KTrad> Quelle version d'Ubuntu-MATE?
<KTrad> https://askubuntu.com/questions/756181/installing-php-5-6-on-xenial-16-04
<KTrad> J'espère que ça aide.
<KTrad> Je serai de retour plus tard. :)
<ultimaq> Can some one on here help me out? i have a question about installing ubuntu mate on an Acer C710
<ultimaq> my trackpad is not being registered or even seen
<ultimaq> i dont know what to do
<Jack_Sparrow__> lsusb sees nothing ?
<ultimaq> not that i can see
<ultimaq> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0461:4d22 Primax Electronics, Ltd
<ultimaq> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<ultimaq> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<ultimaq> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 064e:d251 Suyin Corp.
<ultimaq> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04ca:3006 Lite-On Technology Corp.
<ultimaq> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<ultimaq> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<ultimaq> thats all that gets printed
<Jack_Sparrow__> Are you running an external usb hub / splitter?
<ultimaq> nope just an external mouse
<ultimaq> keyboard is working albeit with out any of the function keys working (brightness, volume, etc.)
<ultimaq> everyone keeps saying that the current kernel should give working functionality with the mouse without multitouch
<ultimaq> (running LTS 16.04)
<Jack_Sparrow__> I run 4.5
<Jack_Sparrow__> thats 4.4 ?
<Menzador> We have a quitter :(
<Menzador> Either way, it doesn't seem the USB mouse is detected
<Menzador> The C710 is a Chromebook, btw.
<Jack_Sparrow__> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<stevecook172001> Does anyone here have any experience of successfully implementing pnp ltsp on ubuntu mate 16.04?
<Jack_Sparrow__> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<guest> You know what, I had so much frustration emulating Raspberry Pi CPU in QEMU. There is a "Libvirt Qemu" account on my login screen, even after I removed and purged qemu. I went to amazon and ordered a Raspberry Pi Zero W
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-31
<Osirus126> hey guys and gals. im having an issue with my Ubuntu Mate 17.04 Desktop. When chrome is open the desktop icons all become unresponsive.. and also the right click menu doesn not work......
<Osirus126> this is only when i have google chrome open. When i minimize it, i cannot click on any of my desktop icons or use the right click menu. I have tryed to see if this happens with other applications such as firefox, or any other application and it does not cause the issue..
<Osirus126> any help would be greatly appreciated
<biotim> could be  a video driver issue. Have you tried disabling hardware acceleration in chrome?
<Osirus126> no
<Osirus126> how would i do that?>
<biotim> i think it's in "advanced settings"
<biotim> "use hardware acceleration"  ,  uncheck that
<Osirus126> just tryed to disable it and it had no effect
<Osirus126> still same issue
<biotim> even after quitting and restarting chrome?
<Osirus126> yes
<biotim> Hmm not sure what it could be then
<Osirus126> the desktop is unusable if chrome is open.. my panels work.. but the desktop icons do not
<biotim> Might be good to install chromium from the default repos and see if that has the same issue
<Osirus126> yea i can try that aswell.. yet the reason i use chrome is because of netflix
<biotim> i see
<Osirus126> and this is a pretty fresh install aswell. just a few weeks old with extremely minor tweaks. none if any really, just installed some applications using apt and updated everything
<biotim> Yeah, I once had some similar problems related to using the nouveau driver, which went away if I used the NVIDIA binary
<Osirus126> i am using the newest available drivers for my GPU. so i dont think it is that.. everything seems to be running fine. and nvidia-settings works as expected
<biotim> Maybe try disabling the "zero-copy rasterizer" under chrome://flags   (see also  https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-reduce-avoid-the-heavy-CPU-usage-of-Google-Chrome-in-Ubuntu/answer/Atif-Imam)
<dazednconfused> Hi guys. I'm actually running MATE on Arch but I wanted to know the name of the default gtk and icon theme in Ubuntu MATE 17.04
<alkisg> dazednconfused: this is what i have in 16.04: http://termbin.com/8px8
<dazednconfused> Thanks alkisg
<webmind> hi, how do I change the logo on the on mate 'floating mate' screensaver ?
<ouroumov> webmind, not sure you can
<webmind> oh
<ouroumov> unless you go hacking into the code, obviously
<webmind> sounds rather boring, is there a way to accomplish the same thing?
<webmind> have a screensaver with a floating logo?
<webmind> can't just replace an image somewhere?
<ouroumov> You can load additional screensavers for sure
<ouroumov> webmind, I think mate-screensavers hits /usr/share/pixmaps/mate-logo-white.svg
<webmind> found it
<webmind> you can create a .desktop file
<webmind> in /usr/share/applications/screensavers
<webmind> using the gnomelogo-floaters.desktop as a template
<webmind> the floaters screensaver takes an svg as argument
<ouroumov> cool
<webmind> thhnx :)
<ouroumov> webmind, that'd be a nice entry into the "Tips and Tricks" section of our forum, if you're up to it
<webmind> where is that?
<ouroumov> Here: https://ubuntu-mate.community/c/tips-tricks-and-tutorials/tips-and-tricks
<Kenzo> hey room
<Kenzo> quick question. has anyone figured out why mirroring displays in ubuntu-mate limits you to a resolution of 640 x 480? it looks super weird on my tv, just huge. but i can't adjust and it doesn't detect
<ouroumov> Kenzo, what version of Ubuntu MATE?
<Kenzo> 16.04.2
<ouroumov> Weird, I've used mirroring and haven't seen that problem before
<ouroumov> Have you tested on multiple external monitors?
<Kenzo> no i only have my tv to test on unfortunately. previously mirrored perfectly fine with ubuntu 14.04 a long while back so doubt it's the TV's fault
<alkisg> Kenzo: what's the output of this command on the terminal? xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999
<Kenzo> alkisg, http://termbin.com/6iem
<webmind> hmm, is there a way via the console to change the current screensaver?
<alkisg> Kenzo: so in general xorg uses the biggest common resolution between them
<alkisg> Which in this case, is 640x480 :)
<alkisg> Kenzo: try xrandr --addmode HDMI-1 1366x768
<alkisg> Kenzo: did this succeed?
<alkisg> (i mean, no error output after the command)
<Kenzo> no error
<alkisg> Kenzo: ok now try: xrandr --output HDMI-1 --mode 1366x768 --same-as eDP-1
<ouroumov> webmind, there's a gsettings entry in org.mate.screensaver theme
<ouroumov> themes *
<webmind> is there a way to that systemwide?
<webmind> I basicly got N machines I want to have this screensaver by default
<Kenzo> alkisg, my tv monitor reports 'mode not supported'
<alkisg> Kenzo: OK, do you want to try the opposite, to use 1280x720 in your pc?
<alkisg> (what is it, pc or laptop?)
<alkisg> Kenzo: start with this: xrandr --output HDMI-1 --mode 1280x720 --same-as eDP-1
<Kenzo> alkisg, laptop, would it just entail swapping 1366x768 for 1280x720 in that command?
<alkisg> This should set up a clone, but not with the same size in both monitors
<alkisg> Kenzo: does the tv show with that command?
<Kenzo> eureka that seemed to work!! thanks alkisg.
<Kenzo> i'm missing my bottom panel on the tv but is that expected?
<alkisg> Kenzo: note though that the resolution isn't the same in both screens now, you might have a border in one of them, or you might miss a few pixels...
<alkisg> Yes
<alkisg> So, the other way is to try to set 1280x720 in the laptop, and you'll be seeing the same things, but it won't be "native resolution" in the laptop anymore,
<alkisg> meaning that in the laptop the pixels will be a bit blurred
<Kenzo> it's much better than it was before. so is this a command "xrandr --output HDMI-1 --mode 1280x720 --same-as eDP-1
<Kenzo> " i will need to run every time i connect with hdmi
<ouroumov> webmind, don't know, maybe some leads here: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/27484/set-default-global-gnome-preferences-gnome-3
<alkisg> Kenzo: right
<webmind> thnx
<alkisg> webmind: do you want a default value or a mandatory value?
<Kenzo> alkisg, ahh right. thanks.
<alkisg> np
<webmind> alkisg: default
<alkisg> webmind: ls /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/*.override
<alkisg> You need to create one file similar to these
<alkisg> And then run glib-compile-schemas
<alkisg> While for mandatory gconf values, the documentation is at https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/7/html/Desktop_Migration_and_Administration_Guide/custom-default-values-system-settings.html#lock-down-specific-settings
<alkisg> webmind: if you manage N systems, the best way to manage settings is to create your own "my-settings.deb" package
<alkisg> That way you can even auto-update it with new settings
<alkisg> (and I hope you've heard about LTSP too :))
<webmind> alkisg: using ansible for iyt
<webmind> it
<webmind> any idea where the default screensaver is set?
<alkisg> ansible is cool but it's not "allowed" to write to /usr
<webmind> yeah, get that :)
<alkisg> grep -ri screensaver /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas, should tell you that
<alkisg> I see ubuntu-mate.gschema.override there, so you need a filename alphabetically after "ubuntu-mate" to override that
<webmind> ok
<webmind> that file also sets a screensaver
<webmind> but not sure how that naming works, it's not the same as the desktop file
<alkisg> man glib-compile-schemas
<alkisg> ...you'll find more than enough documentation ;)
<webmind> themes=['screensavers-footlogo-floaters']
<webmind> that's a short one page manpage?
<alkisg> I thought you were saying about file names there
<alkisg> If you're talking about gsetting values, man gsettings instead
<webmind> I created a .desktop file, which now shows up in my list of screensavers
<webmind> I would like this screensaver to be the default.
<webmind> but if I look at the default set in ubuntu-mate.gschema.override, that does not match the .desktop file of the usual default
<webmind> so some translation happens somewhere I guess
<alkisg> You can run `dconf watch /` on a terminal, and then play with the GUI to change whatever settings that you want
<alkisg> Then you'll see the respective gsettings that were changed in the terminal
<alkisg> So it's one way to map from gui to gsettings
<webmind> ah
<webmind> that was simple :)
<Kenzo> alkisg, purely cosmetic but is there anyway to remove the lovely green box at the top left hand corner that displays the hdmi display?
<alkisg> Kenzo: if you mean the icon that the "displays dialog" shows, then just close the displays dialog
<Kenzo> haha thanks, that simple. i had hidden multiple windows.
<alkisg> :)
<alkisg> 2 simple things in the last 4 lines, cool! :D
<Kenzo> it's a good day :)
<webmind> ouroumov: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/custom-floating-logo-screensaver/13521
<Kenzo> i may have hit a snag. my audio is playing out of my laptop, it doesn't detect the tv so i can't select it for output
<crankypuss> kenzo, i am LMAO here, not because your bluetooth or whatever is messed up, but because yesterday on my iphone-se i used the flashlight and then had to remove an entirely unrelated app to turn off the damn flashligh!
<crankypuss> end-of-days stuff, laptops self-animating and making noise, blinking lights, the whole 9 yards.
<Kenzo> how weird. nothing's ever straightforward
<crankypuss> not with apple, that's for sure.
<crankypuss> not with linux either sometimes.  how did you notice the problem (symptoms) on what kind of environment (hw, distro) and what's your configuration?  We oughta go to the forums for this?  Or not, you decide and i'll go have a smoke.
<Kenzo> i'll keep looking for solutions
<ouroumov> webmind, thanks :)
<webmind> hm
<KTrad> ?
<webmind> I've made a .override in /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/
<webmind> starting with zz
<webmind> but it doesn't seem to get taken up
<webmind> tried rebooting
<webmind> ah
<webmind> compile it :)
<AtSchool> J'ai installé mysql php7.0 , quand je vais sur ma page le php ne fonctionne pas et ma page est affiché en code
<AtSchool> j'utilise ubuntu 16.04
<KTrad> Avez-vous activé le module php? Apache2?
<webmind> can anyone tell me where launcher objects for the panel are defined?
<webmind> I can set which launchers I want in the panel in org.mate.panel
<ouroumov> !fr | AtSchool KTrad
<ubottu> AtSchool KTrad: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<webmind> but seems they need to be defined somewhere first
<Jack_Sparrow__> you did the right click panel and add right
<webmind> yes
<webmind> I mean to do it via the console
<Jack_Sparrow__> Im using mint menu so I wont be much help
<webmind> I'm trying to do it for 20 workstations in one go :)
<Jack_Sparrow__> Last century when I got my first fortune 500 job they had three computers, by the end of the first year I had 200 just here in our San Diego Offices..  I know what you want to do.  Just out of touch
<KTrad> I speak english too ubottu :P
<Jack_Sparrow__> KTrad, ubottu is our friendly bot
<KTrad> yea realised that after I said it lol
<Jack_Sparrow__> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Jack_Sparrow__> We can trigger all sorts of answers and hints with it
<KTrad> Not been on the IRC community for very long
<KTrad> for Ubuntu-MATE that is
<KTrad> though I am a moderater at ubuntu-mate.community
<AtSchool> oui on activer le module php et apache 2
<AtSchool> on fait un page super simple en php avec une ligne de commande pour voir si le php fonctionne et il ne fonctionne pas
<AtSchool> et on a installé tout sur une version vierge
<KTrad> Je ne sais pas. :/ Join #ubuntu-fr Ils peuvent vous aider
<AtSchool> on l'a trouvé
<Jack_Sparrow__> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ouroumov> KTrad, you're a forum moderator? What's your nickname?
<AtSchool> apt-get install libapache2-mod-php qui manque
<AtSchool> dans le ubuntu 16.04
<KTrad> KTrad ouroumov
<ouroumov> KTrad, there is nobody with that nickname on the forum
<KTrad> on ubuntu-mate.community
<KTrad> yes ther eis
<KTrad> there*
<ouroumov> KTrad, oh yes I found you
<ouroumov> Sorry, wrong search options
<KTrad> it's ok lol
<ouroumov> KTrad, I'm one of the new moderators
<KTrad> oh yea?
<KTrad> oh yea you are
<KTrad> Disappeared for a while due to some personal issues but I'm back
<ouroumov> Welcome back ^^
<KTrad> thanks :D
<Jack_Sparrow__> Guys, try to avoid all of the political backroom crap that goes on.
<KTrad> What are you talking about?
<Jack_Sparrow__> Some of the entrenched leadership can be a pain.
<Jack_Sparrow__> Not the place to discuss it.. this is support
<KTrad> oh ok. Not really working with canonical though just moderating the mate forums
<Jack_Sparrow__> I was an op here for years, left when that unity desktop was forced down our throats
<KTrad> yea unity was crap
<KTrad> stuck to 10.04 for years because of it
<Jack_Sparrow__> Many of us moved to Mint and Mate
<KTrad> and even then I hated it with the OSX style out of th ebox
<KTrad> me included Jack_Sparrow__  lol
<Jack_Sparrow__> :)
<KTrad> I got back onto Ubuntu with MATE 14.10 I helped beta test and then became a patreon and that kinda dragged me back into the ubuntu system
<Jack_Sparrow__> Thanks for all your help and support
<Jack_Sparrow__> What all do I need to bring in mintmenu  ?
<Jack_Sparrow__> I like one bar at the bottom
<Jack_Sparrow__> I dont care to modify the dual one unless I need to
<KTrad> I thought thye brought mintmenu into UM a while ago
<KTrad> they*
<KTrad> apparently I can't type today
<Jack_Sparrow__> Im Old.. thats my excuse
<Jack_Sparrow__> I didnt see mint menu in by ubuntu setup
<Jack_Sparrow__> but I might not have had multi and uni enabled then
<KTrad> again I could be wrong it has been a while and still catching up on what has changed recently in the distro
<Jack_Sparrow__> Thats alright, it should not be hard to do.
<AtSchool> vraiment dommage que ubuntu 16.04 rencontre des conflit avec apache2  et php
<jnewt> how do i add locations to the send to... in the right click menu?
<ouroumov> AtSchool, please speak English. Use #ubuntu-fr if you want to speak French.
<DarkPsydeLord> if i want to speak lituanian?
<Jack_Sparrow__> DarkPsydeLord, Then you can have a room all to yourself
<DarkPsydeLord> hahahaha i just figured that out
<DarkPsydeLord> same if i want to speak euskera
<AtSchool> #
<Jack_Sparrow__> !32bit
<jnewt> how do i add locations to the send to... in the right click menu?
<Akuli> jnewt, which program?
<jnewt> the file manager (caja?)
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> i have no idea, i don't even have a send to menu :)
<jnewt> you right click on a file, there's a send to... button, but there's only a couple of options, i want to add some more
<Akuli> desktop and home folder?
<jnewt> dropbox and syncthing folders
<Akuli> i have an older caja
<Akuli> i don't have the whole menu anuwhere
<Akuli> maybe someone with a newer caja knows
<jnewt> i have MATE caja 1.12.7
<Akuli> yeah, mine is 1.8.2 :)
<jack_Sparrow_> Probably easier to find a file manager that works th way you want than rewriting caja
<jnewt> jack_Sparrow_, i figured there was probably just a config file with a list of paths for this
<jack_Sparrow_> I wish you the best
<Akuli> what's the name of the gui setting tool? i dont remember it
<jnewt> mate tweak?
<Akuli> no, a more advanced too
<Akuli> l
<Akuli> dconf something
<jack_Sparrow_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dconf
<Akuli> oh its just called dconf-editor
<Akuli> yeah
<jack_Sparrow_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/22313/what-is-dconf-what-is-its-function-and-how-do-i-use-it
<Menzador> Be sure to install dconf-tools with it
<Menzador> Or not actually
<Menzador> just dconf-editor will do
<Akuli> usually apt takes care of dependencies
<jack_Sparrow_> See the diff between apt and aptitude etc
<jack_Sparrow_> !aptitude
<jack_Sparrow_> I was hoping
<Akuli> i didn't mean apt the command
<Akuli> i meant apt, the thing that apt-get, aptitude and the apt command use
<KTrad> so serious question. Since apt was introduced why does every write up/ tutorial still use apt-get instead? Is there a reason to use apt-get over apt? I always found apt to be much easier to read/pay attention to.
<Tyler> Looking to switch from Mint cinnamon to ubuntu mate... how does everyone like mate compared to mint cinnamon?
<KTrad> I prefer mate mostly because I used Gnome 2.x for like ever and think it is the best of GUI design.
<Jack_Sparrow__> Why not mint-mate ?
<Akuli> KTrad, nobody wants to change apt-get to apt in every tutorial on the internet just for fun
<KTrad> no I know that Akuli
<KTrad> but I have seen them written for 17.04 and still use apt-get
<Akuli> i still use apt-get sometimes too
<Akuli> the authors probably don't pay much attention to that
<Tyler> After using miint for like a week, just the way it feels and the way ppa's are on mint just dont work the way i want them to. its seems like if you try to introduce anything from outside into mint it doesnt like it
<KTrad> It doesn't really matter I just find apt to be more visually pleasing
<Akuli> KTrad, alias gimme='sudo apt-get install'  gimme firefox
<Tyler> ^
<KTrad> I love it lol
<Tyler> anyone here play around with mate on arch?
<KTrad> tend to stay away from arch myself
<Tyler> I have KDE plasma on my arch install and i honestly dont like it too much. KDE feels clunky to me
<Tyler> Arch just takes too much to get running for me and turns me off how one update can break your system... i need stability lol
<KTrad> so use debian?
<KTrad> and just install mate on it
<Jack_Sparrow__> Tyler, To me, MintMate is how I want kde to feel
<Tyler> Jack_Sparrow, I agree 100%
<Tyler> is there any way to get KDE connect on mate?
<Tyler> jw
<Jack_Sparrow__> Mint-KDE
<Jack_Sparrow__> https://www.linuxmint.com/rel_sarah_kde_whatsnew.php
<Jack_Sparrow__> Im still working on my ubuntu-mate config
<Tyler> Jack_Sparrow__: What are you trying to do with it?
<Jack_Sparrow__> Just my own tweaks and stuff to keep the wife happy
<Jack_Sparrow__> Im running multiple ubuntu-mate and mint-mate laptops
<Tyler> I feel like I've used every major distro out there, and i still cant figure out what i want
<Tyler> %n
 * KTrad gives Tyler a copy of Windows ME
<KTrad> there ya go
<monah> hello room
<monah> i have a little problem
<monah> hello room
<monah> I have a little problem
<monah> actually i have 2 pc
<monah> ubuntu mate and mint
<monah> i installed samba
<monah> but can't share folders
<KTrad> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/sharing-folders-on-windows-network/2644
<monah> hi KTrad
<KTrad> that should fix it for you monah
<KTrad> and hiya
<monah> actually i don't have windows
<monah> just 2 linux
<KTrad> doesn't matter
<monah> ok
<KTrad> still works the same
<monah> thx KTrad
<monah> actually i installed that
<monah> but i don't see my ubuntu on my network share of mint
<monah> and vice versa
<monah> so if i go to browser network to browse my files on the other pc
<monah> I only see windows share
<monah> and when i enter it i don't see my other folder on the other pc i already shared
<KTrad> Do you have a user/password setup for the share?
<monah> no
<KTrad> hmm
<KTrad> You try inputing the location manually?
<KTrad> like: smb://ipaddress/sharename
<monah> ok i ll
<monah> it works
<monah> with the ip
<monah> but not with the name
<monah> weird
<KTrad> that is weird
<monah> is it maybe because my 2 pc have the same name?
<KTrad> yea that could definitely be it
<monah> ok thx
<KTrad> Each hostname should be unique within the network
<monah> ic
<monah> thank you so much
<monah> i will try to change the ip adr to fixed and connect by using ip adr
<mate|91098> when my pc lock itself up after few minutes i get the ubuntu mate unlock and then the normal ubuntu unlock. is this a "feature" ?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-01
<mel_> hey
<mel_> i want to know few things..
<mel_> anyone there???
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alkisg> mel_: ^
<oli_57> hello guys
<Jack_Sparrow__> !abd
<vlt> Hello. How can I lock the screen when MATE (Ubuntu 16.04) is running inside a vnc session initiated by xrdp's session manager?
<Akuli> try mate-screensaver-command --lock
<Akuli> on a terminal
<Akuli> or alt+f2 box
<mcnealfam> qodhyuxizsq
<Akuli> hi mcnealfam :)
<alkisg> And qodhyuxizsq to you too
<vlt> Akuli: Thank you, I’ll try that.
<vlt> Akuli: The first time I run the command I get a black screen (as expected) but as soon as I move the mouse the desktop is visible again (w/o password prompt).
<vlt> Akuli: The second time I run the command I get "** Message: Screensaver is not running!" on the command line.
<Akuli> weird 0_o check your screensaver settings
<Akuli> somewhere in the menu
<alkisg> Maybe mate-screensaver crashed and you need to manually start it from the command line to see where it segfaults
<alkisg> Possibly xrdp+vnc doesn't setup the session properly
<vlt> alkisg: termbin.com/vhex
<vlt> This happens when I run the --lock command in another shell.
<vlt> The screensaver is set to blank screen.
<alkisg> Right, so that's the error you want to report
<Akuli> vlt, run LANG=C mate-screensaver-command --lock to get the message in english
<Akuli> more people will understand it if you report it somewhere
<alkisg> LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en mate-screensaver on one window, and the lock command on the other window
<Akuli> oh the message isn't from the lock command ok
<alkisg> Also LANG=C sometimes causes non-ascii errors, C.UTF-8 is better, or en_US.UTF-8...
<Akuli> yeah usually i'm lazy and i just use C
<mate|86950> installed mate
<vlt> alkisg, Akuli: http://termbin.com/oi30
<dialed> hello
<dialed> noob question: How long should I wait for reboot after pulling install media during installation? As I press "enter" the cursor registers by going to the next line over the mate logo screen and the 5 dots continue to loop but nothing seems to happen
<dialed> apparently a very long time.... Awesome, it just rebooted!!!
<Akuli> usually i just hold down the power button if something gets stuck at that point
<Jack_Sparrow__> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Kenzo> hello room
<Kenzo> i'm looking to do a full install of ubuntu-mate to replace windows. i formatted my disk to have / as primary, /home as primary and then a logical partition as swap area. i got an error about needing a partition for bootloader code??? 'efi boot partition' can this be a logical partition?
<Kenzo> i have trawled forums. i'm resigning to just make all my partitions logical, i've read so much on it i don't even know why primary options exist
<KTrad> logical partitions are what you put inside an extended partition. It allows for more than 4 partitions on a disk
<KTrad> As you are limited to 4 primary partitions per disk
<Kenzo> oh hey. i knew i couldn't have more than four. i've not created an extended partition. not sure i'd know how to. i simply wanted my /home on a separate partition then it got all complicated.
<KTrad> How many partitions? Just swap, root, and home?
<Kenzo> yes that's what i intended but when i tried to install it said i needed an EFI system partition
<KTrad> sorry about that idk if you responded
<KTrad> old computer acting up
<Kenzo> no worries. yeah i wanted 3 partitions
<Kenzo> but when i tried to install it said i needed efi system partition?
<KTrad> oh so your computer uses UEFI then?
<KTrad> You have 2 options there really
<Kenzo> yeah
<Kenzo> oh i have options?
<KTrad> enable legacy booting in BIOS/UEFI and boot the install media in MBR/Legacy mode
<Kenzo> i've enabled legacy mode though i'm unsure how to boot into it to install the media.
<KTrad> or keep EFI booting as default and create an EFI partition. Should be an option in the drop down for formatting
<KTrad> between 100-200mb should be plenty in my experience
<Kenzo> yes i noticed that option. i've heard anywhere up to 1gb. i have a 1tb hdd so happy to choose top bracket. does need to be a primary partition?
<KTrad> well it doesn't need to be but what I would do is put in the case of your hdd, 500mb EFI primary, 4 - 8GB swap as primary, then extended for the rest and fill that with 100gb for / and the rest for /home
<KTrad> 100gb is overkill for / but can't hurt to have the space
<KTrad> the / and /home being logical
<Kenzo> i think i may make EFI primary and the rest logical. but i might not need to do that if i've enabled legacy by the sounds of it?
<Kenzo> thanks, you're way more helpful than the forums i've been trawling!!
<KTrad> oh
<KTrad> well
<KTrad> if you want to boot legacy then no need for EFI partition just make sure you boot the install media in legacy mode
<KTrad> should be an option before boot to press F12 or Del (something like that) for boot menu
<KTrad> select USB/CD legacy instead of UEFI/EFI
<KTrad> though make sure you repartition the disk in MBR not GPT
<KTrad> and a /boot partition of about 500mb - 1024mb
<Kenzo> wahh. i think i'll just boot with uefi and make the efi partition the rest sounds way complicated!
<KTrad> lol
<KTrad> it can be a bit much that's for sure
<KTrad> especially if you are unfamiliar with it
<Kenzo> yeah i am quite, i've only dual booted so far. i think i'll take the plunge. thanks for your help!
<KTrad> anytime
<Jack_Sparrow__> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<KTrad> thank god I have a thinkpad. set the bag on the ground forgot about it and stepped on it. Computer is unharmed :D
<nadrimajstor> `sudo apt install xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04` will offer to REMOVE ubuntu-mate-core and ubuntu-mate-desktop packages. Looking from the user's perspective it doesn't seem right. :?
<mate|34013> installed mate on a dual core 2.6ghz pentium d all good
<mate|34013> tirol austria
<dialed> shortcut key to hide app in mate?
<dialed> sorry noob...
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-02
<Perverso> hola, tengo ubuntu mate 17.04 y no puedo hacer funcionar el emulador pcsxr, me podrian ayudar?
<Perverso> bastardos ayudenme
<DarkPsydeLord> Perverso, con ese lenguaje no encontraras mucha ayuda... y por cierto este canal es de soporte en inglés
<DarkPsydeLord> sobre el otro tema
<Perverso> siempre es lo mismos
<Perverso> donde esta el soporte de ubuntu mate en español
<Perverso> pinches mierdas
<kurt> Hi  Everybody
<michlet> GOOD
<talal> Does anyone know of a command to simply display or check the mouse speed in the terminal?
<ouroumov> talal, xinput can do this, but you need to adapt to your hardware, see here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/135122/reduce-the-mouse-sensitivity
<talal> Okay, thanks!
<ouroumov> Hello alkisg
<ouroumov> alkisg, you don't happen to have a distro with a Non-"Ubuntu MATE" MATE desktop by any chance?
<ouroumov> (Fedora MATE spin etc)
<DarkPsydeLord> i use arch with mate if that help you at all ouroumov
<ouroumov> DarkPsydeLord, what version of caja?
<DarkPsydeLord> o im sorry dont use caja
<DarkPsydeLord> i use i3 + mate on my arch build
<DarkPsydeLord> is an awesome combo tbh
<ouroumov> DarkPsydeLord, and you don't use a file browser?
<DarkPsydeLord> not at all i can get whatever i want with various menus on i3
<DarkPsydeLord> i dunno once you get used to the combo you are definitely believe theres nothing better
<alkisg> Hi ouroumov
<alkisg> I have Debian MATE
<alkisg> And Fedora Gnome
<alkisg> But not Fedora MATE...
<alkisg> Debian caja versions are shown in packages.debian.org/caja
<ouroumov> alkisg, I'd like to know if the following issue should be raised upstream: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/caja/+bug/1680604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1680604 in caja (Ubuntu) "Changing zoom in "List View" mode does not refresh display" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alkisg> I can't imagine why this would be distro specific...
<ouroumov> ok
<alkisg> Distros deal with themes etc, not zooming code
<alkisg> You can also ask in #mate-dev
<ouroumov> I've opened an issue on github
<rymate1234> any browsers for ubuntu mate pi that support scrolling via the touchscreen?
<rymate1234> it definitely supports touch scrolling as it works with gedit
<Kenzo> hey all
<sixwheeledbeast> rymate1234: Chormium or Firefox
<sixwheeledbeast> ?
<rymate1234> tried both
<sixwheeledbeast> Firefox needs Grab and Drag addon I believe
<rymate1234> I'll try that later, thanks!
<sixwheeledbeast> np options are limited
<sixwheeledbeast> chromium should work
<rymate1234> yeah thought chromium should work but it didn't, even though it worked with raspbian
<sixwheeledbeast> maybe try the raspian build then?
<rymate1234> yeah was hoping I could use ubuntu tho, unless you mean the raspbian build of chromium
<sixwheeledbeast> yes just chromium if possible
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-03
<nomic> z.
<j> i use zfs. it was a breeze
<Guest40458> i dont remember about it, iut just works.  did it last year sometime
<Guest40458> zfs is awesome.  google setting up a zfs tank.  really speeds up a disk array
<Guest40458> see you all later
<dasto> I'm having issues with Lutris, where during game install the Wine windows(Mono Installer, etc.) appear as small black lines in centre of screen so can't expand or use. Has anyone had this issue and know how to fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow__> !drm
<mate|85589> hi
<Transference> wow! I didn't expect the installer to open a IRC even if it did have a link. *I love you linux. I missed you so much these past few years.*
<Jack_Sparrow__> Gotta love live usb
<Transference> Yes. although when I used an actual thumb drive, the install broke.
<Transference> I think it was UEFI that was interfering.
<Transference> I even broke the thumb drive installer.
<Transference> So this time I put it on a DVD-RW and it seems to be doing fine.
<Transference> Reboot time, wish me luck for this time.
<Jack_Sparrow__> Luck
<Transference> well, here I am again. and in a worse predicament than I was before...
<Transference> Grub wouldn't boot, so I googled how. Now I seem to have set windows bootloader to grub and linux still won't boot...
<Transference> except now I can't boot back to windows either.
<Transference> So here I am on the liveCD. Thank God that that still works!
<Transference> Any advice from you guys?
<alkisg> Transference: if you have boot issues, the output of the boot repair script is very valuable: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Info
<alkisg> You can also ask in #ubuntu, as it's not specific to a desktop environment
<Transference> Thank you, I'm installing boot-info now.
<Transference> I'm not sure if it's the desktop environment or not.
<Transference> Okay. https://paste2.org/YKV3kb29
<Transference> So I guess I need to run Boot-repair and turn UEFI back on?
<alkisg> If you have windows, you need to put it back to whatever it initially was, otherwise it won't boot
<alkisg> And, fix ubuntu so that it boots with that
<alkisg> I don't have time to look into it now, but it looks like you have uefi windows, and you tried to installed ubuntu in bios mode?
<alkisg> That might mean you created an ubuntu stick the wrong way, and it didn't boot/install in efu
<alkisg> *uefi
<alkisg> So put it back to uefi mode, and then fix ubuntu to boot in uefi mode. You'll need to boot in uefi mode from your live stick to do that.
<Jack_Sparrow__> E I E I Oh
<Transference> I tried installing ubuntu yesterday. Similar trouble, but it messed up the usb installer as well.
<Transference> I googled the problem and it said Uefi was the problem and to turn it off.
<Transference> I will go do what you said. Thank you.
<Transference> Hey alkisg, Thank you for you help earlier.
<jhoffmann> Hola?
<Jack_Sparrow__> !find elementary
<ubottu> Found: libreoffice-style-elementary, elementary-icon-theme, libelementary-bin, libelementary-data, libelementary-dbg, libelementary-dev, libelementary2, W:, W:, W: (and 115 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=elementary&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-04
<neko__> hi
<neko__> Just installed on my PI :3
<aus_mal> Hi, I just clean installed 17.04 and noticed I have two Software and Updates desktop files showing in Synapse
<aus_mal> only major difference I can see is that one has OnlyShowIn= and the other has NotShowIn=
<profiler> bonjour a tous !
<profiler> bonjou eput on installer Teamviwer sur Ubuntu Maté ?
<mate69> Hey guys I'm having problems starting my mysql server and launching mysql-workbench on ubuntu 16.04
<mate69> any idea on how I can fix it?
<moot> yo
<moot> how do i disable hardware wifi switch?
<deskwizard> duct tape? :P jk
<suevoh> ga un excesivo brillo
<suevoh> es normal que la pantalla tenga un excesivo brillo
<Headzup> Is there a in build system in unbutumate for creating starter?
<nightle> hi
<raspberry> good night
<Raspi-mate> hello
<TechWombat> Is the Screen brightness held in a config, because I turned my brightness down to 0% and now when I log in I get a black screen and I don't have brightness controls
<doug_> Hello world
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-28
<m4t> does anyone know if the behavior of apt changed regarding how it utilizes deb's on security.ubuntu.com?
<m4t> though the files exist there, it seems to have a preference for my main mirror instead
<m4t> which...well, it's fine since the packages are identical but i liked seeing security.ubuntu.com while dist-upgrade'ing just for reassurance
<m4t> eh, i guess the same package is in bionic-updates/main and bionic-security/main, but my non-security repo has equal priority
<m4t> i suppose it's for those who want security updates but not regular bugfix updates
<m4t> putting the security.ubuntu lines at the *top* of sources.list, above my main repo, restores the old behavior :|
<fairhb> Anyone familiar with TPM2.0 / Trousers issues in 18.04?  I believe this might be related to my resume from suspend issues.
<fairhb> I am unable to install TPM2-tools, and my TPM isn't recognized on boot up
<fairhb> !
<FairHB> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<FairHB> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<mate|77571> hello
<yutayu> hi , this is ubuntu-matefor raspberry pi , too?
<yutayu> this channel *
<diogenes_> yutayu, even more than x86
<sixwheeledbeast> do you have a problem?
<sixwheeledbeast> that you need assistance with
<yutayu> no , I don't have ubuntu-mate for pi , yet.
<yutayu> If that is good or fast , I want to change os to that.
<yutayu> from raspbian
<yutayu> .
<sixwheeledbeast> ok check which model Pi's are compatible first and only 16.04LTS is available right now.
<yutayu> I see . sixwheeledbeast
<sixwheeledbeast> updating your card can improve speed, see notes on speed of card recommended
<sixwheeledbeast> instructions are all on the website. ubuntu-mate.org
<yutayu> ah SD card. I use usb-hdd for pi.
<yutayu> for boot *
<yutayu> I see , ty sixwheeledbeast
<sixwheeledbeast> np
<yutayu> .
<alkisg> yutayu: I've tried both mate and raspbian; I mainly use mate on my RPis only because it's the same environment that I use in my desktop pc
<alkisg> Otherwise, Raspbian has more people working on it, it's more refined
<alkisg> I don't know what you expect to see with the change from raspbian to mate.
<yutayu> ty alkisg
<alkisg> np
<yutayu> I noticed left click is not good move. for 1 click , I must push 3 click lol . and I use pi as desktop. I want to change another os I don't bother if It is a little bit slow..
<yutayu> raspbian is also good .
<yutayu> but for desktop , I can choice I thought.
<yutayu> brb
<yutayu> ov
<rochas> some one  there?
<rochas> Alguem ai?
<yutayu> I failed to install this to pi.
<gnugr> yutayu: failed what?
<yutayu> gnugr: It cannot boot.
<gnugr> yutayu: try to reformat your sd card and try again using dd command
<yutayu> gnugr: I gave up lol but I wanted to use this :)
<yutayu> gnugr: I tried to boot from usbhdd
<yutayu> and install it from windows.
<gnugr> is a HDD disk acceptable to a RPi?
<yutayu> gnugr: I am using it with raspbian.
<yutayu> now.
<yutayu> after power on , it stops soon. gnugr
<yutayu> but this is only report. ty gnugr
<gnugr> yes but first it must be in a sd card, then you can mirror it to a HDD
<yutayu> I see.
<alkisg> ricotz: just tested firefox 60 in ubuntu-mate/rpi 16.04, it still crashes:
<alkisg> ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump cloned child 2257 ExceptionHandler::WaitForContinueSignal waiting for continue signal... ExceptionHandler::SendContinueSignalToChild sent continue signal to child
<mate|10759> trying to create bootable thumb drive using Windows 10 and the "instructions" re not helpful...
<ricotz> alkisg, could you try 61.0 beta 7 vs 61.0 beta 8?
<mate|10759> https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhVQz21xzlFN
<alkisg> ricotz: ouch, my sd card only has 50 mb free and I'm afraid I'll wear it out with a lot of test; I'll test it in a couple of days at work where I have an rpi on hdd
<mate|10759> the recommended windows software looks for an .img file, but download is an .iso file
<alkisg> mate|10759: just tell it to look for "all files *.*"
<ricotz> alkisg, ok, I suspect that having webrtc enabled is a part of the problem since the 60 beta builds were supposed to work
<mate|10759> ok, so I can write the iso file. thanks,, I will give it a try
<mate|1678> hola buenas tardes
<mate|1678> alguien me puede ayudar, con las versiones 18 de ubuntu (mate, xubuntu) no me puedo conectar a otro equipo en red. me sale el error Fallo al obtener la lista de comparticion del servidor. Conseguido
<gnugr> mate|1678: try in English, please
<alkisg> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mate|1678> ok gracias
<mate|1678> no hay nadie en ese canal :-(
<alkisg> English then :/
<alkisg> For me it says 26 persons there
<alkisg> You didn't go to #ubuntu-es
<alkisg> type: /join #ubuntu-es
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-29
<mate|78371> Hello.  Is there a good way to upgrade mint-mate to ubuntu-mate?  Or can I  add the ubuntu-mate repository and see what happens (Deep breath)?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-30
<mate|29770> Hello all
<mate|29770> Any 1 here
<mate|29770> Guess not
<mate|24970> I am getting an error in ubuntu mate installation
<alkisg> What error?
<mate|24970> it gets crached
<mate|24970> crashed* in the middle
<mate|24970> It says installation crashed
<mate|24970> how do I find out what caused the error to post it here
<alkisg> The logs are in /var/log, and I believe in the ubiquity subfolder there
<Talikka> I get those crash errors often in old computers (10-15 yrs)
<pedro_> hi
<pedro_> i need help
<pedro_> who can help me ?
<pedro_> i need to know how to rotate display and the mouse
<maikl> русские есть?
<alkisg> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<leniad> Hello! I'm trying to disable the super+L lock screen combination in ubuntu mate 18.04, but I'm not having any luck
<leniad> I'm pretty sure it has to be a setting in gsettings, but i've been looking with dconf-editor and can't find it Anyone knows how to do it?
<leniad> Well, already solved it myself, I guess I was a bit eager asking here :P If anyone wonders, it was in org.mate.marco.keybinding-commands as a generic bind, that's why i wasn't finding it with a search
<alkisg> leniad: in control panel => keyboard shortcuts
<leniad> alkisg no, it wasnt there, there it was set to ctrl+alt+L but super+L was still triggering a lock
<alkisg> leniad: there's also gsettings list-recursively | grep, to locate settings...
<mate|47340> Is there a way to "shade" or "roll-up" windows in MATE Ubuntu 18.04?  Some distros let you right click the titlebar, or wheel-up on it, leaving just the titlebar visible
<Alimix> i need help, necesito ayuda
<Alimix> hola
<Alimix> hello
<user1> test
<user1> hi, can someone answer a quick about Ubuntu-mate for me? Does it come with NTFS support by default or do I need to install that?
<Lengsdorfer> normaly you don't need to install ntfs
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-31
<OB_> Hi ubuntu team. I'm brand new to ubuntu. Tried to install clamAV on my desktop. got installed msg but cant find clamAV
<OB_> Help
<OB_> OB Juan back again.
<OB_> Does ClamAV work on Ubuntu-Mate ?
<mate|345> Can anyone confirm if scaling on virtualbox works out of the box for them while installing?
<ChouaibOrions> salut y'a quelqu'un ?
<ChouaibOrions> je n'arrive pas a faire les maj du premier lancement
<gnugr> !fr | ChouaibOrions
<ubottu> ChouaibOrions: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ChouaibOrions>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<ChouaibOrions> please how i can join the french server
<ChouaibOrions> im new on linux
<gnugr> by typing (/join #ubuntu-fr) but no space infront
<gnugr> ChouaibOrions: if you understand english just ask here as well
<mopos> hola
<mopos> tengo algun problema para actualizar mi lubuntu mate 14.04
<mopos> alguien me puede ayudar,soy nuevo!
<alkisg> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bue> parni, est' infa kak tiring ubrat' na malinke
<bue> guys, how delet tiring in raspderry pi 3. please need ha
<bue> help
<yutayu> .
<BlueProtoman> Is there a tutorial on making indicator applets for MATE?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-01
<notreal> I am running the latest version of midori under Ubuntu Mate, here is my problem: I launch Midori without any Midori instances already open and it runs fine, However, If I launch Midori with an instance already open, I get this annoying "starting Midori" window which runs for like 5-7 seconds and then disappears...any clue how to disable this "starting Midori" window ?
<yutayu> dont use midori notreal
<notreal> same happened with epiphany(web) what do you suggest ?
<notreal> doesnt happen with chrome though
<yutayu> use chromium :) notreal
<notreal> Chrome is alright...I have it installed....but I am looking for a light complimentary web browser...since I am running on an intel N3060 and 4GB of RAM
<yutayu> notreal: fast enought machine :)
<yutayu> notreal: I recommand you to use firefox .
<yutayu> notreal: because you can edit config easily .
<yutayu> notreal: and many tips are there.
<notreal> ok...thanks for that.
<notreal> is there any way at all to disable the brisk menu's tooltips ? it is kinda buggy when you hover the mouse over menu items from top to bottom.
<mate|91328> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<enyc> Hrrm,  anybody know how to get   classic human//legacyhuman theme (older ubuntu 5.04 gnome2 style etc)  working on newer mate?
<enyc> human-theme and other *legacyhuman* packages exist in repos...
<enyc> but don't seem to get the classic brown/orange look a friend is looking for!
<enyc> I'd guess they'd need re-writing to make sense in gtk3-land ???
<vkareh> enyc: yeah, gtk3 handles theme colors differently, so the themes work but not its colors :/
<enyc> vkareh: so, solution ...?
<vkareh> enyc: porting the theme... :P
<sixwheeledbeast> Traditional-Human GTK3 Theme close enough?
<sixwheeledbeast> or Human GTK 3 (Human Quarny) Theme?
<enyc> vkareh: how? details ?
<enyc> sixwheeledbeast: ooooooooooooooooo
<enyc> sixwheeledbeast: did'nt know those
<sixwheeledbeast> "Get more themes online" in Appearances
<enyc> aaha was about to ask ;p
<sixwheeledbeast> https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1013593/
<enyc> dhrrm failing to install thees via MATE appearance preffreences
<enyc> sixwheeledbeast: i'll need  ocheck on actual ubuntu-mate-18.04 vm though, andalso testou-t installer-bug  clem asked about =)
<sixwheeledbeast> I have never installed one before I assume you just use the link in a browser?
<enyc> that failed, saved zip file failed, extract zip file, try to point ant stuff within, failed ;p
<sixwheeledbeast> or d/l the tarball and use the Install.. button in Appearance?
<sixwheeledbeast> oh
<enyc> manually copying contextnt into .themes seem to sort-of work
<tbrow1920tb> I have a qustion it might be a big one or a little one I am looking to get Ubuntu-Mate on my UEFI Acer Switch Tablet and Switch to a better OS... But it seems to not work I don't know if the attachement keyboard is reading it when I put a USB in it because the keyboard has a USB Reader on it but it a attach keyboard... But Acer website when I go an
<tbrow1920tb> d see what the Recoverable Media Looks Like if it is a CD or a USB supprise it is a USB Recoverable Media I was wondering if I got to do a trick to make it read on the UEFI BIOS Hope Anyone Could Help Thanks
<enyc> sixwheeledbeast: but then have other complications with requiring other themes installed first... but got there eventually ;p
<sixwheeledbeast> ah ok
<sixwheeledbeast> tbrow1920tb: so can you run ubuntu-mate with a live image (boot via USB)
<tbrow1920tb> sixwheeledbeast: I just watched a video on Youtube and it said I had to disable secure boot and I will enable boot on USB because there are selection on that and I was wondering if it does not work because I had sorry if I say the software wrong rufuse USB Creator it had a selection on it reading BIOS OR UEFI so I am just wondering this is the soft
<tbrow1920tb> ware I need to get this to work... Will the Ubuntu-Mate work on a touch tablet am running Windows 8.1 and want to switch because of privacy reasons
<sixwheeledbeast> tbrow1920tb: https://gist.github.com/franga2000/2154d09f864894b8fe84 have a read though this.
<tbrow1920tb> sixwheeledbeast: So this is possible right?
<sixwheeledbeast> From what I read it was only designed to work on Win8.1 but it would appear people have got most things to work.
<mate|55589> Any idea when the Rpi 3B+ compatible image will drop? I just dontated $20, downloaded the latest Rpi image and it doesn't work yet on the 3B+... not regretting the donation. This distro is one of the best
<tbrow1920tb> sixwheeledbeast: Thanks
<sixwheeledbeast> tbrow1920tb: np, I can only suggest you read through that guide. Best of luck.
<sixwheeledbeast> mate|55589: From what I gather it is only the bootloader that isn't compatible, you may be able to use the raspbian one.
<tbrow1920tb> sixwheeledbeast: I just hope it does work because I would like to have a working current operating system that is current am running Ubuntu-Mate right know on my Toshiba Satelitte Laptop and it works great I love it see I only use the computer for browser for music and watching videos... Don
<tbrow1920tb> Don't play alot of games
<sixwheeledbeast> mate|55589: As for a compatible OOTB build I would imagine it will be looked at upon the release of 18.04 RPi build for U-M hopefully around the time 18.04.1LTS drops
<sixwheeledbeast> tbrow1920tb: It's not the easiest piece of hardware to get it working on but others have done it so you can only try.
<tbrow1920tb> sixwheeledbeast: Could I send you a Photo
<sixwheeledbeast> tbrow1920tb: Feel free to upload somewhere and send me a link.
<tbrow1920tb> sixwheeledbeast: Sorry I had to create a Dropbox Account to Share a Photo with you here is the photo ( http://tiny.cc/af77ty ) it looks like everything is working not the WIFI but there might be other problems to that i do not know about I think I might not install Linux on this laptop with the issues it might have if I could get everything to work
<tbrow1920tb>  because I think everyone else is having a lot of problems with it :( Very Sad
<tbrow1920tb> like you said
<sixwheeledbeast> tbrow1920tb: seems working to me, the bottom of the page I linked had notes on the wifi drivers.
<sixwheeledbeast> other than Sound I can't imagine you will run into any other issues.
<tbrow1920tb> sixwheeledbeast: Oh dear the sound does not work on here lol oh dear
<sixwheeledbeast> It does say in the notes the Sound is not functional.
<tbrow1920tb> Ya I seen that before I glipse it but you are right I know it still functional on the hardware but would it be possible to get the sound to work because anything possible right
<tbrow1920tb> :)
<mate|44591> Hello
<TechChristoph> 1Hi
<TechChristoph> em Hi
<lafleurdubien> hi my name is greg, i like linux a lot, and well... i'm single and seeking a linux mate
<lafleurdubien> preferably an ubuntu mate
<TechChristoph> hi greg
<lafleurdubien> hi TechChristoph
<TechChristoph> how are you ?
<lafleurdubien> all right, thank you. and yourself?
<TechChristoph> all good
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-02
<azelot> alguien q hable español?
<diogenes_> !es | azelot
<ubottu> azelot: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<valentino> hallo, kann mir jemand helfen eine appimage zu starten? habe im internet geschaut. komme aber nicht weiter.
<valentino> hello, can someone help me to start an appimage. i was looking in the internet, but it doesnt work.
<diogenes_> valentino, what appimage
<valentino> its cura3.3.1.   3d printing software
<diogenes_> valentino, start it in terminal and see what error do you get
<valentino> im totaly new to ubuntu. you know a good page with all the terminalcommands
<diogenes_> paste here the full path to the file
<diogenes_> together with the full name if it
<valentino> ok
<valentino> home valentino Downloads
<diogenes_> and name of the file
<valentino> Cura-3.3.1.Appimage
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> now open the terminal
<valentino> k
<diogenes_> run: cd $HOME/Downloads
<valentino> no command run found
<diogenes_> no no pay attention
<diogenes_> you have to run only what's after :
<valentino> oh ok
<valentino> oh ok
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> now run: chmod +x Cura-3.3.1.Appimage
<valentino> ah yes now i see what i did wrong. thank you very much
<diogenes_> so did it start?
<valentino> its loading
<diogenes_> ok good
<valentino> linux its like to be an engineer :), but fun when you know what to do.
<diogenes_> you will learn it with times, linux means constantly learn and acquiring useful knowledge
<colpin> hey
<colpin> je ne peux pas regler ma resolution d'ecran sur ubuntu mate sur raspberry pi
<billybigrigger> anyone know why samba/windows networking doesn't work anymore on a fresh 18.04 install?
<sixwheeledbeast> samba not installed? Not tried on 18.04 yet
<TechChristoph> join #&avr
<szusi> hi guys
<TechChristoph> hi szusi
<szusi> CAn someone help me?
<TechChristoph> what is your problem _
<szusi> I want to install wine but i always get error
<TechChristoph> what kind of error _
<szusi> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends winehq-stable
<TechChristoph> sudo apt-get install wine
<szusi> and I get a message winehq-stable:i386: it depends: wine-stable:i386
<szusi> wont install
<sixwheeledbeast> it would be "wine32" or "wine64" depending on your arch?
<szusi> 32 i think
<szusi> i have rpi 3 B
<sixwheeledbeast> that will be why. Don't think wine is made to work on armhf
<szusi> then how can i install utorrent?
<szusi> i have utserver.tar.gy
<sixwheeledbeast> here are notes for wine on arm https://wiki.winehq.org/ARM
<szusi> what can I do?
<sixwheeledbeast> Use transmission that comes with ubuntu
<szusi> CAn I remote the transmission with mz phone?
<szusi> another network
<sixwheeledbeast> They are all just BitTorrent clients AFAIK.
<lafleurdubien> are there plans to offer an 18.04 ubuntu-mate installation image for raspberry pi?
<sixwheeledbeast> I believe so yes. Likely around the time 18.04.1 drops
<lafleurdubien> 😀
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-03
<slice107> hello i just installed ubunto mate and my taskbar is gone and i cant get it back can anyone help pls??
<marcos> hello
<Guest45928> has hello
<marcos_> Does anyone talk in this chat?
<con> Hi ,I have been having a problem down loading updates...it tells me "failed to load repository information...how can I fix this problem...Thanks...
<vinay> iam not able to connect to bluetooth
<mate|92427> Hello
<m4t> hmm
<m4t> 30s, 1min30s, 40s
<m4t> i don't get it :|
<alkisg> I think the link to IRC should get hidden behind a "how to irc" :)
<m4t> yep!
<akts> Hello World!
<diogenes_> hi
<najib> najib632
<mate|84892> hello!
<mate|84892> i have a question
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mate|84892> how to change menta window border color?
<mate|84892> how to change menta window border color
<siret68> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<el> hmm?
<el> siret68: what was that for?
<mate|32446> hallo
